# You guys watching Breaking Bad?



## Hollowway

No? Then START! Best show on TV. Other than The Office, I'm not watching anything else. (Although I keep meaning to check out Dexter).


----------



## MFB

I didn't watch last night because I was busy with my new copy of God of War 3 but I saw the marathon AMC did before the new season along with the opener

Shit is in. tense.


----------



## liquidcow

I watched the first series after some glowing recommendations. I thought it was ok but didn't quite live up to the hype. Didn't feel as realistic as I'd expected and most of the characters I found unlikeable... Might give series 2 a go at some point though.


----------



## maxident213

Love this show.  Been hooked since the beginning.


----------



## lobee

liquidcow said:


> Didn't feel as realistic as I'd expected





liquidcow said:


> most of the characters I found unlikeable...


I find most people unlikeable, so it's realistic enough for me!

I'm re-watching the last few episodes of season 2 to get back up to speed for season 3; it feels like ages since I last watched this show. Top stuff.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Love this show, season 3 looks like its going to kick ass too.


----------



## Mexi

The show just gets better and better as the series goes on. Bryan Cranston's performance in the show is incredible and well derserving of the emmy. The show is so well written and the scenes are intense. This season is awesome and I can't wait to see what happens next.


----------



## Nitsuj

Love this show. I get all excited whenever Walter white cooks up new batches of the blue stuff.


----------



## MFB

This season is fucking crazy. The last episode was kind of boring for obvious reasons and was necessary, but the next one is gonna be hard to watch I imagine.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

This show makes me want to cook meth


----------



## Arminius

Completely awesome show


----------



## Hollowway

MFB said:


> This season is fucking crazy. The last episode was kind of boring for obvious reasons and was necessary, but the next one is gonna be hard to watch I imagine.



Yeah, the season got off to a little bit of a slow start, but there's been some cool stuff happening recently. For a while there I was texting "Pollos" to friends and no one knew what the Hell I was talking about. I have no friggin idea why everyone is obsessed with Dancing with the Stars (who aren't stars, anyway) yet have never even HEARD of Breaking Bad.


----------



## ThePinealGland

A friend of mine got me into this show, and then I got my girlfriend and a few of my friends into it..... pretty awesome show, like most on AMC.

Anybody here watch it?


----------



## toiletstand

love this show. great acting didnt know brian cranston had it in him. or aaron paul for that matter. theyve come a long way from malcolm in the middle and korns thoughtless video haha.

i havent finished season three. im still waiting for it to come out on dvd.


----------



## Mexi

fantastic show, definitely one of the best on TV right now.


----------



## MFB

I missed seasons 1 & 2, but watched 3 from the very beginning and was fucking floored. It's so awesome. I read up on what happened prior so I wasn't totally lost, but still, I'll try and rent the first two seasons to actually SEE what the fall for Walter was like.


----------



## Hollowway

Oh yeah, I love it! I've been watching it from the first season, and I can't wait for the next season to start. I don't watch much TV, but that show is awesome. Not many people seem to watch it, though  which always has me worried that it'll get canceled. Last year for a few weeks I was texting "pollo" to friends and none of them knew WTF I was talking about.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Without a doubt, my favorite show on TV. I've been watching since season 1 and can't wait for season 4. It sucks that they've pushed season 4 back to July. I had to buy the DVD and re-watch them to hold me over.


----------



## jaredowty

The best network television drama, ever. It's nearly HBO quality (it would have been better if it had been on premium cable), and kicks the shit out of Mad Men, The Walking Dead, Lost, 24 and all that other crap. I'm only through the first season but I'm really impressed and I heard it only gets better.


----------



## UltraParanoia

Im about half way through season 2, its an incredible show!!
I cant get enough


----------



## Hollowway

Necrobump to say that the season kicked off last Sunday and the second episode is on tonight. If you're not watching this, you really gotta start. Best show on TV. Period. If you missed the season premier you can watch it online on AMC's website.


----------



## JamesM

Just finished season two. Easily best show I've ever watched.


----------



## MFB

Watched the season 4 premier about 2 hours ago since I was away on vacation when it aired, really crazy shit is gonna go down this season. No doubt.


----------



## Hollowway

The Armada said:


> Just finished season two. Easily best show I've ever watched.



Cool. Unlike other shows, this one just keeps on goig when you think there's no other place to take the story. And it never panders or is predictable. Shows like this make me feel like there is a future for decent TV and movies. The writing is incredible (not to mention the acting chops of Aaron Paul and Bryan Cranston).


----------



## lobee

Thanks for the bump! Getting up to speed now.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Does anyone else find Hank's rock... I mean, mineral collection to be hilarious? It's funny how he went from being Mr. Badass to collecting minerals and being anal about the shipment of his new mineral obsession. 

Really looking forward to how this season pans out. I remember everyone had all of these speculations after season 3 ended. People were claiming Jesse slightly turned to the left to shoot Gus, who wasn't even at Gales apartment? It was too obvious they were going to kill off Gale.


----------



## Hollowway

Guitarmiester said:


> Does anyone else find Hank's rock... I mean, mineral collection to be hilarious? It's funny how he went from being Mr. Badass to collecting minerals and being anal about the shipment of his new mineral obsession.



I may be over thinking this, but as soon as I saw his mineral collection I thought he was buying minerals with blue in them so he could figure out what elements make things blue, and then use that to figure out about the meth. Otherwise it just seems like a really weird hobby for him! Then again I'd image there's a website where someone is posting a NGD about a geode they picked up on eBay.


----------



## Guitarmiester

That doesn't seem over-analyzed. I must have missed the blue thing from not taking his mineral collection too seriously. That would actually make a lot of sense then, because it did seem very odd, yet funny, that he'd take up collecting minerals out of nowhere. 

If people post New Pick Day threads on here, then there's definitely New Geode Day threads elsewhere.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I watched the first episode of the first series, seemed ok. I've heard it gets much better though.


----------



## Mexi

really enjoying the episodes this season so far, loved jesse and his friends' convo about zombies and comparing the resident evil ones to the call of duty: world at war zombie mode ones


----------



## MatthewK

Breaking Bad is the only show on television I care about.


----------



## jaredowty

It's the best show on _network_ television...not nearly as good as far more unique and thought-provoking premium cable-fare like The Wire.

I've only seen the first season, and I liked it a lot. However, it's pretty much retread of Weeds + Dexter with a little bit of Six Feet Under thrown in. I heard the show finds its own voice over time and gets better and better, though, so I'll keep watching. 

Realistic? Uh, no. Don't know where people get this idea...the human element is pretty damn real (particularly the intervention scene...WOW) but some of the situations are downright ridiculous, much like Dexter, Weeds and The Sopranos.



Scar Symmetry said:


> I watched the first episode of the first series, seemed ok. I've heard it gets much better though.



Breaking Bad is the only show (next to Deadwood) that's instantly grabbed my attention right from the first episode, actually. Most others seem to be acquired tastes for me...

Also, I'll never understand why you Brits refer to seasons as "series".


----------



## jaredowty

Bump - I'm nearly caught up on the fourth season now, pretty brilliant show (especially the second season). I knew things had to slow down at some point after all the breakneck intensity, so the slower pace of the fourth season doesn't surprise me and almost seems necessary. Aaron Paul said that all hell will break loose at the second half of the season, though, so that's good. They'll be doing two more seasons after this one ends.

Definitely in my top 4 favorite shows of all time (alongside The Wire, Six Feet Under and early Dexter). A little overhyped (I've never seen this level of fanboy-ism with any other show, good lord..they can't even begin to acknowdledge the show's flaws) but stiill goddamn awesome through and through.


----------



## Mexi

this season has been amazing. aaron paul is really coming into his own as an actor and the story is getting intennnnnnse


----------



## Hollowway

I'll have to check out The Wire. I haven't seen that, but it sounds like you guys are totall into it, so I'll check it out. And around here there's no BB fanboyism, just me and an entire town of Kardashians zombies.  Ima have to check to see if The Wire is on DVD...


----------



## Jakke

Of course I watch Breaking Bad man, how can I not do when the main character is a chemist?


----------



## jaredowty

Mexi - I love this season so far..things have slowed down, but the character development is so goddamn interesting, and I'm expecting things to get uber-intense at any moment now.

For people who have been watching this fourth season: "I am the one who knocks!" Best. Scene. Ever. Holy shit.

Holloway - It's mostly YouTube and Amazon n00bs who are fanboys, I actually haven't encountered any outside of those two sites. 
After letting the series sink in for a few days, I've decided it's neck and neck with The Wire for me as the greatest series of all time. The main reasons are that neither of them have a shitty season...they're the only two shows I can think of that manage to maintain their standards of quality throughout the entire run (although BB isn't finished yet, I doubt it'll dissapoint. There's a fifth and final season of 16 episodes planned for next year, so hopefully the don't fuck it up before it ends). Both shows deal with the drug world and moral ambiguity in an intelligent manner, which I love. There's a fundmanetal difference between them, though: Breaking Bad is fast paced and easy to get into right from the first episode, whereas The Wire is slow burning and very hard to get into. Still, what The WIre achieved is astounding - I can safely say it's the most realistic, socially relevant series ever; with an epic scope and attention to detail that rivals the greatest of literature.
Think of it this way: Breaking Bad is a film for television, and The Wire is a novel for television. They're both superb in their own ways, though The WIre still has a slight edge for me because of its importance.


----------



## Hollowway

jaredowty said:


> Think of it this way: Breaking Bad is a film for television, and The Wire is a novel for television. They're both superb in their own ways, though The WIre still has a slight edge for me because of its importance.



Cool. I definitely have to check that out! These sort of shows give me hope that television is not totally down the tubes.


----------



## jaredowty

^TV is mostly shit, but the last decade has given us some rare gems as well.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Maybe I need to rewatch most of this seasons episodes, because it seems like they're really dragging things out now. Season 1 & 2 were amazing, season 3 was a lot more story and brought a lot of things full circle, and now season 4 is really reaching for ideas and ways to make another trip around the same circle. 

I still enjoy watching Breaking Bad every week, it's just that it has lost its touch.


----------



## jaredowty

^I'm starting to agree - they better bust out some great payoffs quick, because this season is starting to drag badly. We're on episode nine and hardly anything has happened, and whatever intense moments we've had have mostly been retread of earlier seasons.


----------



## MFB

I wouldn't quite say NOTHING has happened, I mean Hank is making MAJOR breakthroughs, although the writers are doing the atypical "One guy has the right idea, but things are really so crazy that even though he has it right, it's too crazy to believe ZOMG!" Not to mention the issue they raised with Walt's income vs. the car wash's


----------



## murakami

gus is the man... i really like how we're seeing this human side of him, when during the first of this season, he seemed like this omega boogey man not to fuck with. i mean, HE IS a man not to be screwed with, but knowing his past and seeing how he reacts to stress shows a totally different side of him. 



Spoiler



i kind of hate how walt is getting rubbed out, but damn; the trio of jesse, gus and mike is really interesting.


----------



## jaredowty

^Exactly, that last episode was so satisfying. I used to fear and at times even despise Gus, now I root for him. Brilliant.

I like how Walt has been taken out of the action this season for the most part, it'll be epic when he returns to it.


----------



## kung_fu

Wow, what a show. Without a doubt my current favourite. I only started watching a few months ago but i'm totally caught up now. To me, it's like what Dexter should be. They are fairly similar shows in a lot of respects but BB seems to have a better series arc than Dexter does. Also, all of the "they almost caught them" moments are explained to a much more convincing/believable degree. The only problem with being fully caught up is now I have to wait an entire week for each new episode  . Oh well, it should be worth the wait

No real spoilers here, but i'll use the tags anyways:



Spoiler



I love how we're getting to find out more and more about Gus, to the point where he's pretty much a good guy. I imagine the next step is finding out how he got his operation going (post partner murder), then what got him interested doing his thang in the first place (pre partner murder). Also, i'm sure we'll soon find out more about Mike as well, as i'm sure he'll open up to Jesse.

Earlier in the season, i was getting very pissed at Skylar. She was doing all of that bitching about wanting that car-wash and then she was contemplating leaving the state!!!??? Bitch please, walt has enough on his plate. He doesn't need to go back to washing cars


----------



## jaredowty

^Indeed, Dexter's writers started to run out of ideas pretty quickly and have gotten sloppy as hell when it comes to creating believable situations. Breaking Bad has its moments of heightened/exaggerated reality, sure, but none of these moments are anywhere near as ridiculous as what happens on Dexter on a regular basis. Also, the side characters are waayy better on BB, as well as the acting and cinematography.


----------



## harkonnen8

11th episode : Y U SO EPIC SUDDENLY ?


----------



## jaredowty

Sweet, I knew it was gonna get super epic at some point. I gotta wait till I get home from work to watch it..


----------



## murakami

sorry, i had spoilers in my post. i apologize! i didn't realize the person above didn't watch the show yet.

awesome episode!


----------



## kung_fu

Christ, i'll bet the writers get-off on us having to wait for the next episode (bloody sadists ). This shit is meth-like on the addiction scale. I like when there is a lot going on with the main characters, so they don't have to pad things up with


Spoiler



OMG Marie is shoplifting


 type shit. It looks like it'll be awhile before the action slows down.


----------



## murakami

two more episodes! man, it's always the last two that really explode.


----------



## Guitarmiester

The last few episodes pick up and they're going to leave us with, yet again, a cliffhanger.


----------



## USMarine75

Saw this and thought of this thread...

Has "Breaking Bad" Made The Reputation Of Chemistry Worse?


----------



## Alimination

holy hell, yeah the last episode was intense. Can't wait till the new one.

Looking forward to the new Sons of anarchy episodes as well.


----------



## MFB

I'm so behind it's ridiculous  Fuck you school and work, I just want to live vicariously through a bald man and his assistant who cook meth for a man that owns a chain of fast food! IS THAT TOO MUCH TO ASK?!


----------



## Hollowway

Yeah, this season was a little sleepy earlier on, but they're making up for it in spades now! Holy crap it's intense! I recorded last weeks episode and replayed Jesse's argument with the old cartel cook over and over again. That was such a cool scene.

And do you guys hang out with anyone that watches it? I am literally the only person in my extended circle of acquaintances that has even heard of it, much less seen in. How is it everyone is not watching this? (actually I'm not sure I want the answer to that. I'm embarrassed for mankind that Keeping up with the Kardashians is still on the air.)


----------



## MFB

Same here man, I'm the only one I know who watches it. A few of my friends watch "Weeds" but I don't feel like it has the same level of "holy shit" that BB does; even when one is on cable too!


----------



## Guitarmiester

I got my ex into watching Breaking Bad last season. She actually got into it the show to the point where she borrowed Season 1 & 2 from me. For a biochemistry major, she doesn't seem to care about the chemistry side of the show, but more of the crazy shit that happens. Then again, who doesn't?


----------



## kung_fu

I was at a friend's party last weekend and a wised everybody up, as none of them had seen it. I expect to recieve a large number of "Thanks dude, you're right. Breaking Bad _*is*_ awesome"


----------



## jordanky

I literally just watched the pilot episode on Netflix. Not completely hooked right off the bat, but I'm going to give it a go. Afterall, I've got to have something to do in the time between the airings of Sons Of Anarchy.


----------



## emperor_black

I recently got hooked to breaking bad and am watching it. Love it!


----------



## Guitarmiester

What build up for the finale. Going by the commercials for walk-on roles, there will be a season 5. That's a red flag for yet another cliffhanger finale.


----------



## Prydogga

With the strong possibility of House ending after the next season, I thought it would be safe to pick up a new show, so I've been watching this since last week, and I just finished season 2 over the weekend.

MY GOD.

It's so on edge! Every single part of this show is amazing and ridiculous. The only thing I don't like, is now I think of money in terms of 'how much meth I'd have to cook to make that.' 

Oh, and I'ven noticed how much this show can mess with my relation to characters, the last half of S1 ad first half of S2 had me hating Skylar and Junior with a passion, but now I've got a completely different mindset, it's sort of the same with Walt's progression from a weak man with no confidence into Heisenberg. Complete turnaround.


----------



## Hollowway

Yeah, tonight's episode provided yet another couple of plot turns. Gotta love this! And now we need to wait til next summer for the next season. Arrrgh! But, I do like the fact that they run the whole season back to back, no off weeks. That's pretty cool.


----------



## jaredowty

I'm gonna be pissed if this season ends with a cliffhanger. We need a solid resolution for this chaotic shit, not another waiting game. Still, Episode 12 was great stuff. I have no idea who's gonna die, but I know someone is.


----------



## Prydogga

Powered through and I'm now on episode 3 of season 4. Jesus Christ this is still the most intense program I've seen.


----------



## DVRP

That season finale was amazing. Gus is a motherfucking BOSS.


----------



## decypher

Just watched the season finale, I can't remember any show being remotely as intense as Breaking Bad is, especially season 4. It's right up there with The Wire and The Sopranos, if not slightly above those two as well. 
The way the show lost it's comedic elements over the time while introducing a far darker and subtle humor is the perfect development for a show like this - and thats something that Dexter is lacking right now, as much as I like the show - the season opener already seemed so "routine" to me (have to see Ep2 yet).

...now I'll try to hibernate for a(lmost a) year. see ya !


----------



## jaredowty

Best season finale of the series thusfar. Great, great stuff.


----------



## emperor_black

Awesome finish for the finale! Any idea when the next season starts? can you tell I can't wait? 

BTW, I thought that was a little over dramatic...Gus standing up and tidying himself up after the, you know what. Is that even possible?


----------



## kung_fu

^^^
Ya, that was a little...over the top. A great episode nonetheless


----------



## lobee

Yeah, that was pretty cartoony.


Spoiler



I'm hoping it's not the moment the show jumps the shark and they have Gus ultimately surviving the blast, leaving him a disfigured Two-Face-esque villain. I think the news report said they had 3 confirmed deaths. What if the third death was actually the little old lady next door who was saying hello to Walt when he was hiding out from Gus's right-hand man? 

Also, AMC really fucked up the timing on this. The season finale of Breaking Bad should have led up right into the season premiere of The Walking Dead. Zombie Gus cameo, anyone?


----------



## Hollowway

Yeah I didn't take that part as a serious scene. I took it as Vince Gilligan making a little joke at Gus's expense. The way I read the scene, he didn't actually walk out and do that, it was more Vince throwing a little black humor in, just for the viewer, as a side thing, not to be taken as part of the show. Kind of like in some movies where the actors look right and the camera and say something to us, the audience. You don't take that as part of the scene, but it feels cool to be "included." I say that because it seems so preposterous that Gus would (or could) do that. I think I'm probably wrong, given that a lot of critics said it was a little over the top and unrealistic as well. But I enjoyed it!


----------



## x360rampagex

I have not seen it, as I live in the UK and they arn't showing it, I hear good things about it, and am looking to get season 1 and 2 on DVD.


----------



## Hollowway

x360rampagex said:


> I have not seen it, as I live in the UK and they arn't showing it, I hear good things about it, and am looking to get season 1 and 2 on DVD.



Do it, you won't regret it. Every once in a while we do TV over here worth shipping to you guys. This is one of those times. (Although you owe us big for sending Idol over here. )


----------



## x360rampagex

Hollowway said:


> Do it, you won't regret it. Every once in a while we do TV over here worth shipping to you guys. This is one of those times. (Although you owe us big for sending Idol over here. )



Erm...yeah, sorry about that, we just wanted to get rid of it.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Season 1 & 2 have a ton of action and story, especially Season 1 since the writers did not expect to get the green light for another season.


----------



## jordanky

jordanky said:


> I literally just watched the pilot episode on Netflix. Not completely hooked right off the bat, but I'm going to give it a go. Afterall, I've got to have something to do in the time between the airings of Sons Of Anarchy.



Updating for my sake, I just finished Season 3 and I'm way into it. This is neck and neck with SOA for me. About to start on Season 4 this evening!


----------



## emperor_black

Never knew that Sons of Anarchy was as good as Breaking Bad. Might have to check it out then. Thanks!


----------



## chronocide

lobee said:


> Yeah, that was pretty cartoony.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping it's not the moment the show jumps the shark and they have Gus ultimately surviving the blast, leaving him a disfigured Two-Face-esque villain. I think the news report said they had 3 confirmed deaths. What if the third death was actually the little old lady next door who was saying hello to Walt when he was hiding out from Gus's right-hand man?
> 
> Also, AMC really fucked up the timing on this. The season finale of Breaking Bad should have led up right into the season premiere of The Walking Dead. Zombie Gus cameo, anyone?



I don't think you have to worry about it being a jump-the-shark moment. It's all a bit tidy and I think they could probably have just finished the show there. But, since we know there's another season, I think


Spoiler



we'll get more of who Gus really was. If you recall at the flashback to the meeting where his friend was shot, the Mexican don said he was being left because he knew who he was. Maybe there's a high profile crime boss in Chile that'll turn up to avenge him.


----------



## jordanky

Just finished season four. Also just shit my pants for the last three episodes.


----------



## stevemcqueen

Just finished Season 4. What an epic ending. I really wish I knew how to hide my text so I could discuss it without showing everyone. I can change the colour of the text but have no idea how to change the background colour.


----------



## Jakke

Spoiler



This is how you do it, just qoute my post, and you'll see the code


----------



## emperor_black

new season this sunday??


----------



## jordanky

Where?


----------



## Guitarmiester

Season 5 is set to be the final season of Breaking Bad. As much as that sucks to hear, they are packing this season with 16 episodes. Can't wait to see where they go with the final season. I really hope 16 episodes doesn't mean equate to dragging things out over 5 or 6 episodes.


----------



## beneharris

Guitarmiester said:


> Season 5 is set to be the final season of Breaking Bad. As much as that sucks to hear, they are packing this season with 16 episodes. Can't wait to see where they go with the final season. I really hope 16 episodes doesn't mean equate to dragging things out over 5 or 6 episodes.



they've always been pretty good with pacing, so i doubt that is going to happen.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Season 3 was very slow, but had it's moments. I'm sure the writers have a great season up their sleeves.


----------



## Jakke




----------



## Guitarmiester

What the hell was that? 

I was hoping to see the clip of Walt throwing the pizza on the roof, after Skyler wouldn't let him in for dinner.


----------



## Tang

This is the second forum I'm a regular at that pretty much ignores Breaking Bad. No love here at SS? Unless there's another thread hidden away somewhere.


----------



## kung_fu

^
Ya, i'm pretty sure there is a much bigger thread about this. A show this awesome doesn't get ignored


----------



## Alimination

right here yo Breaking bad


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Great show, watched it from the beginning - It seems to have lost me a bit last season or two, the story 's not as engrossing as it was.

Probably second on my favorites behind The Wire


----------



## shanerobbed

Breakiing bad is all about high school teacher.Watching daily its nice show.I like it very much its awsome tv show.


----------



## Mexi

heard that instead of a brief hiatus between the sets of 8 episodes, we'll have to wait a whole year for the next 8 after it starts up soon


----------



## jordanky




----------



## Guitarmiester

I've been nervous that I'm going to miss the final season. I got rid of Comcast and need to find a way to be able to watch this coming season!


----------



## jordanky

Guitarmiester said:


> I've been nervous that I'm going to miss the final season. I got rid of Comcast and need to find a way to be able to watch this coming season!



Maybe AMC does the whole online thing now?


----------



## Mexi

it's gonna be 8 episodes then we'll have to wait another year for the last 8


----------



## rgaRyan

Why does this thread have so few posts?
Best show on TV, period.

Just picked up Season 4 the other day and I'm finally getting AMC next week, so I can watch Season 5 when it premieres.


----------



## rgaRyan

Guitarmiester said:


> I've been nervous that I'm going to miss the final season. I got rid of Comcast and need to find a way to be able to watch this coming season!


Netflix, project free tv, etc.

I finally got AMC so I'm stoked to watch the new season this July.

Best show on TV, period.


----------



## Explorer

Why so few posts in this duplicate topic?

Because there's another topic with many more, and the link was given four posts before yours.


----------



## rgaRyan

Explorer said:


> Why so few posts in this duplicate topic?
> 
> Because there's another topic with many more, and the link was given four posts before yours.


Yea I just realized that, couldn't find a way to delete that post, >.<


----------



## McBonez

Wifes got me hooked. Now if only our shitty Canadian Netflix would update.


----------



## AgentOrange

Just finished watching it a few days back. It did get abit slowgoing during the 3rd season but the 4th just made up for it. Probably one of the greatest series to ever air. Oh and also season 5 is in the making. Didn't want to post the promo vid here cause of spoilers


----------



## joshnes

Can't wait for july 15th, best show of all time  There are two teasers out! only about 30 sec tho.


----------



## ryanoddi

Excellent show. I've seen all episodes that have been released at least 3 times haha. Cranston is the shit in this series! Total BAMF!


----------



## Ill-Gotten James

I cannot wait for season 4. Totally stoked.


----------



## Ambit

the previews are out now


----------



## jordanky

Even the 15 second preview is intense as shit! I just got my girlfriend caught up through season 4 and I am STOKED!


----------



## Hollowway

Dish is supposedly dropping AMC next week unless they (Dish and AMC) can work out an agreement. Which means I might have to use my "Switch to Comcast and we'll give you $400!" offer they keep hitting me with. BB is one of the few shows I watch consistently and my wife is super into Mad Men, so no AMC is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Guitarmiester

rgaRyan said:


> Netflix, project free tv, etc.
> 
> I finally got AMC so I'm stoked to watch the new season this July.
> 
> Best show on TV, period.



Netflix isn't current TV. They don't have season 4 up yet. What is this _"project free tv"_ you speak of?


----------



## Mexi

just another one of those tv streaming sites


----------



## Hollowway

Just sent a request to the mod squad to have this merged with the other thread.


----------



## tacotiklah

One of my all-time favorite shows on TV. I can relate a lot to walter's son. He sees his dad as the best dad ever and nothing can change that image, but to a lot of other people walter is a real bastard. My mom is like that.


----------



## slapnutz

EDIT: Crap didnt realise there was another thread.


----------



## jaredowty

Guitarmiester said:


> Netflix isn't current TV. They don't have season 4 up yet. What is this _"project free tv"_ you speak of?



Playstation Store, X-Box Market and iTunes all had Season Four episodes uploaded the night they priemiered last year, so those are your best bets for Season 5. It's a better way to watch it than AMC anyhow (no commericals).

I am beyond pumped for this final season, and I'm so glad they're quitting while they're ahead. Cranston and Paul have both said it will be "the craziest one yet". Don't see how you can get any crazier than S2/S3, but we'll see what they've got..


----------



## MFB

There's also the Zune Movies app you can get on Xbox which allows you to purchase subscriptions to shows and I believe with that you can stream them to your console


----------



## VMNT

I love the show but the last season sucked bad. Let's hope the new one is as good as the first two. Hope to see more of Hank in it. Bryan Cranston & Dean Norris are doing a great job.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Wait wait wait... I've never been a gamer but bought an Xbox 360 a couple months ago. How/what is the Xbox market? Is that the same thing that would allow me to stream football games? Or did I make that up?


----------



## tacotiklah

a friend let me borrow the dvds for the first 4 seasons, so I've been catching up on/rewatching the older stuff just because it's that awesome. Plus it's gonna be a long several months of being out of school.


----------



## Murdstone

I'm rewatching all the episodes up to this point to get ready for the premier. Can't wait.


----------



## MFB

Guitarmiester said:


> Wait wait wait... I've never been a gamer but bought an Xbox 360 a couple months ago. How/what is the Xbox market? Is that the same thing that would allow me to stream football games? Or did I make that up?



The XBL market is where you buy ANYTHING from well, Xbox Live. If you go under the media tab or just search for Zune from the dashboard, youll see it there and you can download it for free. Like I said, you can buy season passes for shows and I think BB is one of them.


----------



## Guitarmiester

That's mad cool, I'll do that later on. Figured it'd be a per-show dealio, but works for me. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## MFB

I imagine the cost is relative to paying a certain amount per episode, but it's probably less than if you did a pay-per-episode deal


----------



## tacotiklah

Murdstone said:


> I'm rewatching all the episodes up to this point to get ready for the premier. Can't wait.



Yeah that's pretty much what I'm doing. Normally I'm not a fan of tv dramas, but this one is really that addictive...


----------



## brutalwizard

I watched season 4 all night. Is it just me or was at least half the airtime they were talking on telephones?

Also I somehow skipped episode 5 and 6. With a gap between 4-7 i literally missed nothing it seemed.


----------



## ZEBOV

OMFG! I just finished season 4. OMGZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!


----------



## jordanky

ZEBOV said:


> OMFG! I just finished season 4. OMGZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!



It was awesome, wasn't it?


----------



## ZEBOV

jordanky said:


> It was awesome, wasn't it?



FUCK!!!! YES!!!!
I'm surprised there is going to be a season 5. What could possibly happen in season 5?


----------



## jordanky

ZEBOV said:


> FUCK!!!! YES!!!!
> I'm surprised there is going to be a season 5. What could possibly happen in season 5?



I guess we will find out, starting Sunday!



Spoiler



There is a lot left unsaid about Gus' past, who he is (was) and why nobody would fuck with him. The hints are everywhere in season four. Also the German company 'Madrigal Electromotive' who Hank was investigating, which leads me also to think he is also going to be a very common speedbump in this season. 


Also what I've read and speculated on, is Gus' connection with Germany:

-After WWII, lots of Nazi supporters fled to Chile (where Gus was 'from' but they could never find a record of his citizenship)
-German soldiers in WWII used meth to stay wired during battle
-Los Pollos Hermanos was owned by a German conglomerate that also provided the HEPA filter for the superlab.

Who the hell knows though. This show could go anywhere


----------



## tacotiklah

ZEBOV said:


> FUCK!!!! YES!!!!
> I'm surprised there is going to be a season 5. What could possibly happen in season 5?





Spoiler



I'm kinda anxious to see what Mike is gonna do. Will he stay loyal to Gus and go after Walter and Jesse, or will he work for Walter now?

Plus I'm still curious how things between Walter and the Mexican drug cartel will pan out. 

And of course, there's Hank. After Gale's death, Hank got alarmingly close to IDing Walter because of Gale's notebook. You gotta give Walter some credit though, he totally managed to talk his way outta that. 



I hear season 5 will be the last one (sadface), and that it will tie up a lot of the loose ends still hanging.


----------



## jordanky

Tonight is the night, tune in everyone!


----------



## kung_fu

Can't wait!! I recently purchased/re-watched the 4th season as a refresher. Bring it on Gilligan


----------



## pentecost

gonna record tonight and do a netflix marathon to catch up/fill in the gaps. got sucked into the back half of a season 4 marathon at my buddy's place a couple months ago...
mind
BLOWN.


----------



## Murdstone

Great premier. I'm interested to see


Spoiler



where the new bit of info from Gus's photo leads the DEA.


----------



## MFB

Spoiler



It's a bank routing number for an account in the Cayman islands, that much is certain


----------



## Tang

hahaha.



Spoiler



YEAH BITCHES, MAGNETS!


----------



## Tang

Murdstone said:


> Great premier. I'm interested to see
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> where the new bit of info from Gus's photo leads the DEA.





Spoiler



I have the feeling it's going to lead the DEA to the german company (can't remember their name off the top of my head) that bankrolls Gus



OH MY GOD.



Spoiler



Look at Hank's face when they showed the APD taking away the laptop. He look's completely and utterly shocked. What did he see on that laptop before they took it away? Walt? Definitely possible.









EDIT: here's a preview for the next episode. Killer acting by Dean Norris. Do not click this if you don't want to be possibly spoiled.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hA2fCS-SORw


----------



## tacotiklah

Spoiler



Dudes, Walt telling Skylar at the end gave me chills. Like some seriously bad shit is about to befall upon either Ted or Skylar or both. I've seen that shit happen countless times in mob and other similar movies. That scene reminded me so much of Michael and Fredo from the Godfather part II. 

Also since when does Walter Jr. get away with cussing? 
Yeah that routing number from the photo is definitely the clue to Gus's past and I think we're in for a real rollercoaster involving said past.



Definitely a good premier for sure!


----------



## Hollowway

^ I thought the same thing about Walt Jr, too!


----------



## jordanky

Spoiler



I think that Ted looked kind of creepy in that neck brace. Also I am SUPER curious as to the flash forward scene of Walter with an alias and buying a huge machine gun on his 52nd birthday. Also, dat beard!


----------



## Guitarmiester

I need to re-watch the end of season 4! I can't remember why Ted is now a vegetable?!


----------



## Tang

Guitarmiester said:


> I need to re-watch the end of season 4! I can't remember why Ted is now a vegetable?!





Spoiler



Saul's thugs came to make him accept Sky's money. He tried running from the thugs, tripped, fell, and broke his neck. Most BB fans believed him dead.


----------



## jaredowty

Wow, killer episode. Breaking Bad never disappoints.


----------



## -JeKo-

Just got the first season and will start watching soon. Hope it is as good as people say.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Tang said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Saul's thugs came to make him accept Sky's money. He tried running from the thugs, tripped, fell, and broke his neck. Most BB fans believed him dead.



Thanks, now I remember! I knew I should have watched the end of season 4 to remember where everything left off.


----------



## brutalwizard

Watching Leno right now. Aaron paul (jesse pinkman) is on and I learned he grew up In a pretty rural town about 30 mins away from me in Emmet ID. 

I thought that was pretty crazy.


----------



## Fiction

Going to pick up season 1 this weekend in start watching it


----------



## jordanky

Fiction said:


> Going to pick up season 1 this weekend in start watching it



Do it! Please don't read spoilers though, you'll be sorry! I know it will be hard, but my advice is to be a recluse and watch all four seasons back to back without leaving your house!


----------



## Guitarmiester

Season 1 is THE best. I could re-watch 1&2 over and over and never get tired of it.


----------



## jaredowty

I actually think Season One is the weakest - I rewatched it recently and was surprised at how freakin slow it was, even slower than S4 at points. Also, a lot of the humor was contrived and fell flat on it's face. (Thankfully the lame humor is toned down a few episodes into the second season). It lacks a real conclusion, and just kinda "ends"..still a great season, just not as good as I initially thought.

Season two is pure, epic win though. Same with S3.


----------



## beneharris

adfasdfadf


----------



## beneharris

Spoiler



oh man the episode tonight was awesome.

i loved when the police captain was talking about how gus was "right under his nose" and you could see the realization in hank's eyes. 

also the end with skylar and walt. craps gonna get crazy with those two.


----------



## jordanky

I'm always excited to watch this show, obviously, but IMO, tonight's episode was a little on the slow side even though things were happening. I really think that next week will get crazy judging by the teaser. 



Spoiler



I just hope that next week's episode ends with something more exciting than Walt and Skyler talking in a dark bedroom.


----------



## beneharris

jordanky said:


> I'm always excited to watch this show, obviously, but IMO, tonight's episode was a little on the slow side even though things were happening. I really think that next week will get crazy judging by the teaser.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope that next week's episode ends with something more exciting than Walt and Skyler talking in a dark bedroom.





Spoiler



I know what you mean, but I think that is REALLY going to pay off down the line


----------



## Fiction

jordanky said:


> Do it! Please don't read spoilers though, you'll be sorry! I know it will be hard, but my advice is to be a recluse and watch all four seasons back to back without leaving your house!



I just read every spoiler 

.. Kidding, got it today after school, bout to watch an ep.


----------



## Murdstone

I get the feeling Hank


Spoiler



saw more than he's letting on in Gus's computer.


----------



## Guitarmiester

jaredowty said:


> I actually think Season One is the weakest - I rewatched it recently and was surprised at how freakin slow it was, even slower than S4 at points. Also, a lot of the humor was contrived and fell flat on it's face. (Thankfully the lame humor is toned down a few episodes into the second season). It lacks a real conclusion, and just kinda "ends"..still a great season, just not as good as I initially thought.
> 
> Season two is pure, epic win though. Same with S3.



I may be mixing Season 1 & 2 up since it's been a while since I re-watched them on DVD.


----------



## rgaRyan

Murdstone said:


> I get the feeling Hank
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> saw more than he's letting on in Gus's computer.





Spoiler



Yeah, he sounded that way, but he said everything was encrypted. Wouldn't the police have some sophisticated software to bypass that? You would think...


----------



## Murdstone

rgaRyan said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he sounded that way, but he said everything was encrypted. Wouldn't the police have some sophisticated software to bypass that? You would think...





Spoiler



He could just be saying it's encrypted to blow it off that so he can confront Walt first. Or Jesse, if he saw him. Who knows. But something is definitely up.


----------



## Hollowway

You guys, do we need to keep the spoiler tags on? If anyone stumbles in here on accident and reads through 162 posts, they'd better not complain about a spoiler!


----------



## Murdstone

Eh the way I see it is, if I was just starting the series and I wanted to get some input so I click on the thread to see SNAPE KILLS DUMBLEDORE, I'd be so upset. Guess it's just a precaution.


----------



## jordanky

Murdstone said:


> Eh the way I see it is, if I was just starting the series and I wanted to get some input so I click on the thread to see
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> SNAPE KILLS DUMBLEDORE
> 
> 
> , I'd be so upset. Guess it's just a precaution.



That probably needs a spoiler too haha. I'm a huge HP fan and if I hadn't already read that part, and on the off-chance I was skimming this thread, I'd be majorly bummed out haha


----------



## Xaios

I've been wanting to watch this show something fierce, but no one around here seems to ever stock season 1. Went to Walmart a couple weeks ago looking for it and they had TONS of season 2, 3 and 4, but no season 1. Tried again today, still no luck. Called around to a couple more stores, no one has the damn thing.


----------



## Hollowway

^ Crap, dude, that sucks! And you totally can't skip season one. If that were the only season they did it would still be one of the greatest shows ever. Does iTunes have season one? Maybe you could get it there?


----------



## Xaios

Oh probably, but up in my neck of the woods I have a bandwidth limit, and if I go over, my ISP pretty much bends me over backwards. So, alas, Itunes and Netflix aren't viable options for me.


----------



## Murdstone

You could try going somewhere with public (or not) wifi to download it from so it doesn't suck your bandwidth.

Sunday's episode was great.


Spoiler



Any day now I get the feeling Skyler is going to either explode or melt into a puddle. 
And I get the feeling Todd's days are numbered.


----------



## kung_fu

Not sure if this is where it is going but....


Spoiler



After seeing Skylar go nuts, it would be interesting if she goes TOTALLY bonkers and starts telling people the whole truth. Initially, people would think she's plain old loopy but eventually people could see it for the truth. Walt is becoming a monster at this point so he would probably have no problem steadfastly denying Sklyar to others and maybe even get her committed. Probably not. More likely, Skylar has reached an emotional breaking-point and will either try to get her and the kids away from Walt OR just give up and become as heartless as Walt. Just a thought


----------



## Xaios

Booya, finally tracked down Season 1 on DVD. Time to watch this bitch! 

EDIT: Watched all of Season 1 last night. Show is awesome. Gonna pick up the other seasons and watch them over the weekend.


----------



## jordanky

kung_fu said:


> Not sure if this is where it is going but....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing Skylar go nuts, it would be interesting if she goes TOTALLY bonkers and starts telling people the whole truth. Initially, people would think she's plain old loopy but eventually people could see it for the truth. Walt is becoming a monster at this point so he would probably have no problem steadfastly denying Sklyar to others and maybe even get her committed. Probably not. More likely, Skylar has reached an emotional breaking-point and will either try to get her and the kids away from Walt OR just give up and become as heartless as Walt. Just a thought





Spoiler



Dude, I'm already exhausted with Skylar. Hopefully she snaps out of this soon because I'm getting bored of her acting like a scared puppy in every scene haha. The teaser to tonight's episode looks super intense though... Hank is closing in again!


----------



## tacotiklah

Tonight's show was pretty awesome!



Spoiler



Oh they really turned Skyler into a conniving bitch. That fake attempt on her own life to get the kids out of the house was just messed up. I got major chills watching Walter threaten her. Reminded me of the Godfather part II where Michael and Kay go at it when she tries to take the kids and leave him. And it's really gonna ramp up the eventual showdown between Hank and Walter now that Hank got promoted to the top spot. Having all of the power that he has now will make Walter's fall so much harder.

I'm wondering if Skylar will eventually snap and start telling people what Walter is doing. It sounds like she might spill it to Marie's therapist, who might spill it to Marie. Kinda wondering how that might go...


----------



## Xaios

I'm 7 episodes into season 2, and this show just keeps on delivering!

The ONLY thing I don't like, and this is a very minor gripe, is the smug "I know what you're talking about but I'm going to pretend like I don't" expression that both Skyler and Marie get when confronted about something.



Spoiler



Marie did it when Skyler confronted her over the stolen tiara, then Skyler did it when Walt confronted her as to where she was going during the day and why she was being non-communicative.



That expression makes me want to hate-fuck a squirrel. 

Love it, otherwise.


----------



## brutalwizard

Skylar's character development is so boring to watch.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I just finished season 4. All I have to say is: Fring--SO gangsta...


----------



## jordanky

brutalwizard said:


> Skylar's character development is so boring to watch.



I hope she dies soon.


----------



## Pooluke41

Spoiler



I don't know if it's just me. But does anyone else think that Walt's cancer doesn't only act as a disease but it's also symbolic to Walt? IMO It shows that he is cancer. He is an illness upon the earth. 

Moral Cancer.


----------



## Guitarmiester

She's gotta go. She's annoying as hell, at this point.


----------



## Pooluke41

Halseinberg


----------



## jsl2h90

This show is ridiculously good. I put it past Dexter only because the characters are far more developed and have more realistic motivations.


----------



## MFB

Spoiler



Just watched episode 4 after taping it last week, and fuck Skylar. I've never given a shit about her before but now she's just acting irrational and is going to be a loose end. Simple as that. When Walt was grilling her about how she'll have the kids out of the house, all I could think was "She hasn't thought this through AT ALL."


----------



## MFB

Oh.

MY.

GOD


----------



## Guitarman700

I KNOW


----------



## MFB

We don't have enough room for that many 's to properly convey the feels!


----------



## Murdstone

Spoiler



They got so much dirt in the methylamine tank...


;_;


----------



## Hollowway

MFB said:


> Oh.
> 
> MY.
> 
> GOD



Cool! I don't get AMC (I have Dish) so I get the episodes on iTunes (which Dish gave me money back for, which is cool), which come out the next day. Hardest 24 hours of my life! But I'll take it from the comments you guys are making that it's a good one.


----------



## MFB

Seriously, do NOT go on anything that might discuss what happened on tonight's episode like this spoiler I'm about to post 

On topic spoiler :


Spoiler



It was 50/50 as to how they were going to write it, and I don't say this as a "HERP DERP I CALLED IT" but as they were doing it I was thinking about anything that could go wrong, and I expected one of the DEA guys to be passing through the area and offer to help and be like "HOLY SHIT NO." but then it was just some random guy. 

You also knew it was gonna go one of two ways : either they successfully pulled it off and got all the stuff while losing someone , or they cut early and Walter is pissed about having to sacrifice some methylamine etc but everyone's OK. I was kind of surprised Todd made it out of there. 

And that fucking kid out of NOWHERE? Like, I didn't expect him to get shot but damn. Stone cold shit right there.


----------



## Cynic

todd: employee of the month - august 2012


----------



## Pooluke41

HOHSHIET


----------



## jordanky

Didn't see that one coming either haha. It'll be interesting to see how this plays out.


----------



## Xaios

Damn you people. 

I devoured the first 3 seasons, but now I'm not having any luck finding season 4. Then I have to wait for season 5 to come out on DVD as well.


----------



## MFB

Season 4 is on Netflix now I believe?


----------



## kung_fu

Spoiler



At least it seems Skylar is going to be playing ball (though the teasers for the next episode seem to suggest this isn't going to last long)


----------



## jordanky

Spoiler



I just watched the preview for next week's episode. I fucking hate Skylar. Let me reiterate that. If Anna Gunn walked past me in the street, I would punch her right in the twat for playing such a shitty character. So far, the only thing she's done this season is whine and cry. I really hope she dies soon. Damn.


----------



## Cynic

LOL


----------



## brutalwizard

Cynic said:


> LOL




HAHA too amazing


----------



## jordanky

^^^^ Hahahahahaha instantly made my morning better. Please, if you're NOT caught up, don't watch!


----------



## MFB

Wow, that uh, TOTALLY changes things


----------



## Mexi

funny shit, but there should be some kind of spoiler tag for that video, or heads up


----------



## brutalwizard

That cliffhanger, the whole arm thing was crazy.


----------



## Pooluke41

Spoiler



Did anyone else feel sorry for Walt during that "empire" bit?


----------



## Mexi

that dinner was great


----------



## Murdstone

Dinner was priceless. 

Here's my prediction:


Spoiler



Walt buys the other guys out. He expands his empire by taking their territory in Phoenix and they work for him as his distribution. That way he wins by getting more territory, and Mike and Jesse win since they can bail.



Either way, I'm really excited for next episode.


----------



## MFB

Murdstone said:


> Dinner was priceless.
> 
> Here's my prediction:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Walt buys the other guys out. He expands his empire by taking their territory in Phoenix and they work for him as his distribution. That way he wins by getting more territory, and Mike and Jesse win since they can bail.
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, I'm really excited for next episode.





Spoiler



I have a feeling he's going to buy them out but I don't think they'll continue working for him, at least Mike anyways. And Jesse was definitely hit hard by the kid's death so he probably won't be in much longer. I have a feeling the second half of this season will be mainly Walt and his demise.


----------



## beneharris

MFB said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling he's going to buy them out but I don't think they'll continue working for him, at least Mike anyways. And Jesse was definitely hit hard by the kid's death so he probably won't be in much longer. I have a feeling the second half of this season will be mainly Walt and his demise.





Spoiler



do you think they could write jesse out that quickly? not that he would be gone, but that would take out a huge chunk of the show. I do look forward to see how Walt fares though. Is he going to go down in flames, or is he going to succeed? At least until the cancer gets him.


----------



## Murdstone

Spoiler



I really get the feeling Jesse won't be leaving until he finds out about Walt and Brock.


----------



## Hollowway

beneharris said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> do you think they could write jesse out that quickly? not that he would be gone, but that would take out a huge chunk of the show. I do look forward to see how Walt fares though. Is he going to go down in flames, or is he going to succeed? At least until the cancer gets him.





Spoiler



I don't think Jesse's out yet, because when Mike goes in the office with his gun at the end Jesse says, "he gets his methylamine, you get your $5 million," instead of "we get our money.". So it sounds like Walt talked him into staying. Maybe by just letting him cook it takes the pressure off, since there won't be another murder type situation.


----------



## MFB

Spoiler



I thought he did say we? Hmmm, if not then yeah, he might still be in. My theory of Jesse being out for the last half is still purely speculation, and I could see him being in for a little longer, but I think the last 3 episodes will be Walt and the family crumbling.


----------



## MFB

I forgot how great Breaking Bad Comics are


----------



## soundgardener75

I'm late to the party too! I started watching this on netflix last June, had a family emergency on wife's end so we went to Indonesia for 2 1/2 weeks, resumed watching when we got back on August 6th since netflix won't play over there.

Time Warner's On Demand already had removed the first episode of the 5th Season, so I saw episodes 2-5. Will catch up later.

Oh, and IFT.


----------



## tacotiklah

Cynic said:


> LOL




Watching this made me both laugh hard and cringe badly and I had the weirdest expression because of that.


----------



## beneharris

MFB said:


> awesome comics



 holy crap thats so funny.


----------



## soundgardener75

End of Dead Weight: Oh shi-


----------



## MFB

beneharris said:


> holy crap thats so funny.



There's one related to last weeks episode that's fucking hilarious but I can't post it because of spoilers


----------



## jordanky

I'm bummed out that we are ALREADY almost at the end of this season.


----------



## Murdstone

I think tonight's episode is going to be crazy. Can't wait.


----------



## Pooluke41

That bit were Walt says "I'm in the empire business.", just makes me think that it's going to turn into a borderlands advert.


----------



## Murdstone

Spoiler



My heart ;_;


----------



## MFB

I can't believe I forgot to watch tonight's episode

God damn it


----------



## Hollowway

I can't watch any of them on Sunday because I gotta buy it on itunes Mondays. And it just kills me!


----------



## jordanky

Holy shit is all I can say! I slept through the two airings of it tonight but I just caught up on it.


----------



## brutalwizard

Spoiler



when mike was skipping the rocks, i knew he was done for. haha what can happen next?


----------



## Pooluke41

Spoiler



FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK

I LOVED MIKE


----------



## BrainArt

jordanky said:


> I'm bummed out that we are ALREADY almost at the end of this season.



No we're not, just almost at the end of this half of the season. The second half is airing next year, unfortunately.


You know, it's fascinating to see Walt's character change throughout the show. It really drives the fact that Bryan Cranston is a damn fine actor and the writers of the show are damn fine, as well.


----------



## jaredowty

Walter is officially hate-able after episode seven. That was just incredibly pathetic of him.


----------



## dvon21

EDIT *socially awkward penguin* I don't know how to post hidden text.  Figured it out!

Aside from the obvious, the most striking part of the episode for me


Spoiler



was when Jesse said he's done and Walt responds with "You can't leave me, if you do you'll be left with nothing!"

Hmm, who's the one left with nothing, Walt? You never see Jesse after that.


----------



## soundgardener75

dvon21 said:


> EDIT *socially awkward penguin* I don't know how to post hidden text.  Figured it out!
> 
> Aside from the obvious, the most striking part of the episode for me
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> was when Jesse said he's done and Walt responds with "You can't leave me, if you do you'll be left with nothing!"
> 
> Hmm, who's the one left with nothing, Walt? You never see Jesse after that.





Spoiler



Fuck Mike, as much as I think he's a badass, he's not show Walt any ounce of respect. Good riddance and he got what's coming to him.

And as for Jesse: Welp, if you saw next week's trailer at the end of the show, he's shitting in his pants right after the DEA caught the lawyer, and comes running back to Walt. 

It'll be interesting to see how the summer half ends.


----------



## Pooluke41

soundgardener75 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Mike, as much as I think he's a badass, he's not show Walt any ounce of respect. Good riddance and he got what's coming to him.
> 
> And as for Jesse: Welp, if you saw next week's trailer at the end of the show, he's shitting in his pants right after the DEA caught the lawyer, and comes running back to Walt.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how the summer half ends.





Spoiler



What? Mike is one of the best people on the show. He doesn't want to be the boss or to be rich and famous. He is the perfect right-hand man. He had a great job with Fring and it would have stayed that way if Walt didn't have such an ego and kept his head down. So after ruining his job, Walt went and did much more bullshit, he got Mike's accounts drained (which were for his grandaughter..), he ended up letting the DEA tracking him, he made Mike have to leave the country, he made him leave his grandaughter. Walt ruined everything for Mike, then Walt expected him to say Thanks. After a man ruins everything for you then basically brings you your suitcase, you don't say thanks, do you?

Walt is a cunt, to put it bluntly, he ruins everything, he is the physical manifestation of cancer, he is a manipulating, lying psychopath.


----------



## Alex6534

I've never watched it, just heard about it now. Is it worth watching all seasons?


----------



## soundgardener75

Pooluke41 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> What? Mike is one of the best people on the show. He doesn't want to be the boss or to be rich and famous. He is the perfect right-hand man. He had a great job with Fring and it would have stayed that way if Walt didn't have such an ego and kept his head down. So after ruining his job, Walt went and did much more bullshit, he got Mike's accounts drained (which were for his grandaughter..), he ended up letting the DEA tracking him, he made Mike have to leave the country, he made him leave his grandaughter. Walt ruined everything for Mike, then Walt expected him to say Thanks. After a man ruins everything for you then basically brings you your suitcase, you don't say thanks, do you?
> 
> Walt is a cunt, to put it bluntly, he ruins everything, he is the physical manifestation of cancer, he is a manipulating, lying psychopath.





Spoiler



Believe me, I share your sentiments about Walt on your last paragraph, but let's be honest here: Walt made THE product, and it brought Gus' empire a crap loads of money. They owe that much to Walt imo.


----------



## MFB

Spoiler



But Gus was FINE without it. It was a mutual need that they each had. Walter's business wouldn't have grown to where it was without Fring, since he had the ability to move it and the territory that Walt was already moving in on without knowing it. Gus offered a place where Walt could cook until the cows came home BECAUSE he had the product, but how much could Walt have really made without Gus? Think about it. Think about his operation before and where he is now because of Gus. It was a two way street.


----------



## soundgardener75

MFB said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> But Gus was FINE without it. It was a mutual need that they each had. Walter's business wouldn't have grown to where it was without Fring, since he had the ability to move it and the territory that Walt was already moving in on without knowing it. Gus offered a place where Walt could cook until the cows came home BECAUSE he had the product, but how much could Walt have really made without Gus? Think about it. Think about his operation before and where he is now because of Gus. It was a two way street.





Spoiler



Fair enough, but moving forward, Gus did what he had to do to eliminate Walt out of the equation since Jesse can cook close to Walt's formula.

It's coming to an end now anyway, it would be interesting how this all plays out. I can't believe I was late into watching this show!


----------



## jordanky

BrainArt said:


> No we're not, just almost at the end of this half of the season. The second half is airing next year, unfortunately.
> 
> 
> You know, it's fascinating to see Walt's character change throughout the show. It really drives the fact that Bryan Cranston is a damn fine actor and the writers of the show are damn fine, as well.



That's what I meant 



Spoiler



But I totally agree. Walt's arrogant ass speech at the beginning of the most recent episode is nothing at all like the boring, scared high school teacher from the first episode. Although Bryan Cranston had no problem going back to _that_ Walter as soon as he shot Mike and the reality hit him. He looked like a scared kid who had no idea what he had just done and it was brilliant acting


----------



## kung_fu

Spoiler



I love how "in character" mike was as he was dying (tells walt to shut up). I'll miss that man. I nearly cried, so I know i'mactually going to cry when this series ends  . On the positive side of that last episode, very little skylar and no marie


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Totally shed a manly tear because of this last episode.


----------



## Murdstone

Watch the making of video for this episode on amctv.com. Those about to shed manly tears will just bawl their eyes out.


----------



## soundgardener75




----------



## Tang

Alex6534 said:


> I've never watched it, just heard about it now. Is it worth watching all seasons?



Yes. Very much so.


----------



## BrainArt

Alex6534 said:


> I've never watched it, just heard about it now. Is it worth watching all seasons?



Yes. You *have* to watch it all from the beginning to truly understand what's going on and to understand Walt's initial motives.


----------



## tacotiklah

Spoiler



I was so sad about Mike getting shot. Hell even Walt looked like he was remorseful about shooting him. I started getting the vibe that Walt may have been asked to leave Grey Matter because he was messing around with cooking meth even way back then; hence why he is so good at cooking it. 

So anyone think Jesse is gonna find out about it? Between poisoning Brock and now shooting Mike, I think Jesse is gonna snap and fuck Walt up badly.
Also, wouldn't it be crazy if Todd turned out to be a narc?



Safe to say that the show gets more intense with time. Gotta go relax the nerves the way Walter does:


----------



## jordanky

ghstofperdition said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Also, wouldn't it be crazy if Todd turned out to be a narc?



I've been saying that since he was first introduced!


----------



## Pooluke41

ghstofperdition said:


> Spoiler





Spoiler



Have another.


----------



## TheBigGroove

ghstofperdition said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I was so sad about Mike getting shot. Hell even Walt looked like he was remorseful about shooting him. I started getting the vibe that Walt may have been asked to leave Grey Matter because he was messing around with cooking meth even way back then; hence why he is so good at cooking it.
> 
> So anyone think Jesse is gonna find out about it? Between poisoning Brock and now shooting Mike, I think Jesse is gonna snap and fuck Walt up badly.
> Also, wouldn't it be crazy if Todd turned out to be a narc?





Spoiler



That doesn't really make any sense...why would Walt have had any thing to with with Pinkman early on if he already knew how to cook meth - he saw his lab and then saw an opportunity that he hadn't seen before. 

Also, I'm sorry but I don't think Jesse is physically, mentally, or even emotionally capable of "fucking anyone up." the actor has always bothered me...maybe the character's written to be a badass, but that's definitely not the end result that ends up in the show. He's such a soft, pathetic excuse for a dude with his trembling voice and mood-swings. Furthermore, fat-Hank destroyed him...like he was kneading dough.


----------



## soundgardener75

ghstofperdition said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I was so sad about Mike getting shot. Hell even Walt looked like he was remorseful about shooting him. I started getting the vibe that Walt may have been asked to leave Grey Matter because he was messing around with cooking meth even way back then; hence why he is so good at cooking it.
> 
> So anyone think Jesse is gonna find out about it? Between poisoning Brock and now shooting Mike, I think Jesse is gonna snap and fuck Walt up badly.
> Also, wouldn't it be crazy if Todd turned out to be a narc?
> 
> 
> 
> Safe to say that the show gets more intense with time. Gotta go relax the nerves the way Walter does:





Spoiler



If you watched next week's preview during the end credits, you'd see that Jesse crawled back to Walt for a plan while shit is going down, you know, the whole "There's no 'we'" speech.

He will eventually find out, just not on this Sunday's summer finale. Pretty much the important thing as of the moment is knowing who are those nine (?) people on that list.


----------



## Pooluke41

TheBigGroove said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm sorry but I don't think Jesse is physically, mentally, or even emotionally capable of "fucking anyone up." the actor has always bothered me...maybe the character's written to be a badass, but that's definitely not the end result that ends up in the show. He's such a soft, pathetic excuse for a dude with his trembling voice and mood-swings. Furthermore, fat-Hank destroyed him...like he was kneading dough.





Spoiler



One word. Gale.


----------



## tacotiklah

TheBigGroove said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't really make any sense...why would Walt have had any thing to with with Pinkman early on if he already knew how to cook meth - he saw his lab and then saw an opportunity that he hadn't seen before.
> 
> Also, I'm sorry but I don't think Jesse is physically, mentally, or even emotionally capable of "fucking anyone up." the actor has always bothered me...maybe the character's written to be a badass, but that's definitely not the end result that ends up in the show. He's such a soft, pathetic excuse for a dude with his trembling voice and mood-swings. Furthermore, fat-Hank destroyed him...like he was kneading dough.





Spoiler



Jesse has been at the breaking point of offing Walter more than once, so I wouldn't discount his ability to do it if something really drove him too. The crazy thing about killing is that once you do it, it becomes easier to do again. And what I was getting at is that maybe in the past Walter was learning to cook it, but not actually sell it or anything. There's a lot of Walt's past that is still pretty murky and I feel it would be important to know since it's seems to be his driving force behind why he won't hang it up. Of course I'm just spitballing here, but he strikes me as having past experience with the actually cooking of meth.






soundgardener75 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> If you watched next week's preview during the end credits, you'd see that Jesse crawled back to Walt for a plan while shit is going down, you know, the whole "There's no 'we'" speech.
> 
> He will eventually find out, just not on this Sunday's summer finale. Pretty much the important thing as of the moment is knowing who are those nine (?) people on that list.





Spoiler



Yeah there's that weird dysfunctional relationship between Jesse and Walt that makes me think that either Jesse will finally snap and beat the holy fuck out of Walter (he's done this already, but I imagine the next beating would be worse if he found out about Brock), or he will come crawling back and they'll be cooking again.

I think a great possible plot idea with the nine people on the list would be if they went ahead and found a plot to off all nine at once. (you know that's the reason Walt wants the list of their names) If you think about it, picking them off a few at a time would tip off the cops and the rest would be put in solitary, so Walt wouldn't be able to get to them. So it sounds like Walt would have to come up with a plan to get all of them at roughly the same time.


----------



## brutalwizard

I want to know who gus fring really was before los pollo's


----------



## Fiction

Pretty heavy show, I'm really slowly pushing through it and am still on season one, hasn't quite grabbed me yet, but I really want it too


----------



## Pooluke41

Fiction said:


> Pretty heavy show, I'm really slowly pushing through it and am still on season one, hasn't quite grabbed me yet, but I really want it too



JOOOOIIIIIN UUUUUSSSSSS!

JOIN US!


----------



## tacotiklah

Fiction said:


> Pretty heavy show, I'm really slowly pushing through it and am still on season one, hasn't quite grabbed me yet, but I really want it too



Oh it will. I'd say by season three you'll be pretty addicted. Seasons 4 and 5 are intense as fuck, but you have to watch the earlier season to know what's happening since the key to understanding is paying attention to all those little details. They seem insignificant until later in the season when it becomes a part of the plot. (love that about this show btw)


----------



## jaredowty

You know who I feel bad for more than anyone else? Walter Jr. He's really done nothing wrong in the series but he's gonna have some major consequences to deal with when the shit hits the fan.


----------



## MFB

jaredowty said:


> You know who I feel bad for more than anyone else? Walter Jr. He's really done nothing wrong in the series but he's gonna have some major consequences to deal with when the shit hits the fan.



Please, the son of a bitch has cerebral palsy and can still drive the totally free Challenger he got. He's got it made aside from that stutter.


----------



## soundgardener75

MFB said:


> Please, the son of a bitch has cerebral palsy and can still drive the totally free Challenger he got. He's got it made aside from that stutter.



Oh shi- 

I have this cool meme to share, but the spoiler tag here in ss.org couldn't hide it for some reason, and I'd hate to ruin it for the ones who missed Sunday's episode...


----------



## MFB

Just post in caps, maybe with the [size= 3][/size] tages around it the world SPOILER! and then just do a regular hyperlink

Edit : I got yo back

SPOILER ahead : http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/...3-A731-0AE8452B5159-5994-00000367F14CA839.jpg


----------



## soundgardener75

Thanks MFB!

Here's for my fellow old-school tv junkies


----------



## Pooluke41

Spoiler



You know, I think Walt is just going to say that Mike fled the country, I don't think anyone is going to find out.


----------



## jordanky

brutalwizard said:


> I want to know who gus fring really was before los pollo's



Me too, there has been nothing said about that so far.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

I love this show so much...just got into it about a year ago, but I'm already up to date and I just gotta say...Skyler is a total bitch.


----------



## Hollowway

soundgardener75 said:


> Thanks MFB!
> 
> Here's for my fellow old-school tv junkies



Haha, that's awesome!


----------



## Hollowway

brutalwizard said:


> I want to know who gus fring really was before los pollo's



Good point. I totally forgot about that. I'm always amazed at how this story keeps going when I think it can't progress, but I forget how rich it is with all of these details they can expand on.


----------



## djyngwie

I'm pretty sure Fring's past is deliberately left sketchy. I doubt it's something we're going to revisit in the show.

Skylar is not a bitch as much as she is a relatively sane character dealing with crazy circumstances. I don't really understand all the hate for her; personally I think she's had some pretty cool moments. She's a foil to Walt, yes, but Walt isn't exactly a good guy here.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

djyngwie said:


> I'm pretty sure Fring's past is deliberately left sketchy. I doubt it's something we're going to revisit in the show.
> 
> Skylar is not a bitch as much as she is a relatively sane character dealing with crazy circumstances. I don't really understand all the hate for her; personally I think she's had some pretty cool moments. She's a foil to Walt, yes, but Walt isn't exactly a good guy here.



I understand that she is a grounding character but when her husband is about to have risky surgery and everything is fine between them, while being sedated he mentions a second cell phone, and she leaves him. Never even tries to talk it out. She's just childish. 

And although Walt is for sure not a "good guy", I think she is designed to be a character we dislike much more than Walt so as to keep him likeable in comparison.


----------



## Hollowway

djyngwie said:


> I'm pretty sure Fring's past is deliberately left sketchy. I doubt it's something we're going to revisit in the show.



Yeah, I doubt that they'll go into detail, but much as they leveraged the Gray Matter backstory they could do something like that with Fring. Who knows, someone from Fring's past could show up and be an ally or enemy to Walt.


----------



## soundgardener75

OMG, Sunday can't come soon enough!!!


----------



## Fiction

Almost finished season 2 now 

Also just going to say I can understand all the hate for skylar


----------



## flypap3r

soundgardener75 said:


> OMG, Sunday can't come soon enough!!!



Yea, I can hardly stand the wait!


----------



## soundgardener75

Few hours more bros!


----------



## Levi79

I usually don't get this into shows or even watch TV at all, but this series is sooooo good. And the wait for episode 8 is seriously killing me!


----------



## Guitarmiester

It's kind of annoying that they're breaking up the final season into 2 parts, but, at the same time, I'm not all that surprised. Bet we'll be left with another cliffhanger and have to wait another year until they air the final half of the season.


----------



## jordanky

Guitarmiester said:


> It's kind of annoying that they're breaking up the final season into 2 parts, but, at the same time, I'm not all that surprised. Bet we'll be left with another cliffhanger and have to wait another year until they air the final half of the season.



I'm sure tonight will end in a serious cliffhanger. I can't wait!


----------



## soundgardener75

Best part of season 4:

Gale whole song from Breaking Bad - YouTube


----------



## Murdstone

I'm really giddy. Breaking Bad has the best cliff-hangers.


----------



## soundgardener75

Spoiler



"It's done."

Oh shi-


----------



## jordanky

HOLY SHIT! liushjgmkaeifuflma


----------



## beneharris

jordanky said:


> HOLY SHIT! liushjgmkaeifuflma



yeah thats about what i was going to post, too.

holy crap



Spoiler



these guys are great with irony. Everything for walt is going to go down the pooper next season, and how does this one end? Hank taking a dump


----------



## soundgardener75

beneharris said:


> yeah thats about what i was going to post, too.
> 
> holy crap
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> these guys are great with irony. Everything for walt is going to go down the pooper next season, and how does this one end? Hank taking a dump


----------



## jordanky

I guess we can say the shit has hit the fan?


----------



## soundgardener75

jordanky said:


> I guess we can say the shit has hit the fan?



Literally.


----------



## kung_fu

The only thing that could have made that ending better:


Spoiler



a flushing sound as it went to credits (that or a fart . Seriously though, perfect ending to this part of the run. Very "The usual suspects" ending,though the big reveal wasn't a shock to the audience





soundgardener75 said:


> Literally.



Actually...


Spoiler



it hit the porcelain


----------



## jordanky

kung_fu said:


> The only thing that could have made that ending better:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> a flushing sound as it went to credits (that or a fart . Seriously though, perfect ending to this part of the run. Very "The usual suspects" ending,though the big reveal wasn't a shock to the audience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> it hit the porcelain





Spoiler



As predictable as it was, I still quietly, as to not wake anyone up, exclaimed "Holy shit!" I also saw the camera focus on the book when Walk was reaching for the towel earlier in the episode but I didn't think anything about it. Interesting to see how this all ends, too bad it's another fucking year! Dammit!


----------



## jordanky

Spoiler



I forgot to add, welcome back, Walt's cancer. It was obvious! Now I guess it's a race between the cancer, or Hank and the DEA taking him down. The second half is going to be extremely interesting.


----------



## beneharris

Spoiler



i wonder how much of the next section will have to do with him cooking, if any. Will it all be just him running?

also, do you think this has anything to do with the season opener where he meets that guy in the bathroom? Maybe he runs and meets someone there? I can't remember what that was about


----------



## soundgardener75

kung_fu said:


> Actually...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> it hit the porcelain



Haaaaaaa!


----------



## Tang

Shit, I was all up in suspense when I looked at my VLC and saw there was only 3 or so minutes left in the show. I'm thinking, "There's no way they're going to end on a happy note. No way." I'm sitting on the edge of my seat ... and there we go!


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

Spoiler



I watched the first episode of season 5 again to see the part where Walt turned 52 at the denny's or whatever, and he bought a car and a HUGE machine gun from that gun salesman guy. So I wonder if he's going to use it against Hank or if its just for protection in case Hank ever catches him? Also I wonder how Jesse will factor into Walt running from Hank


----------



## soundgardener75

SPOILER: http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m9rd1x5C0e1r0uodio1_500.jpg


----------



## soundgardener75

Spoiler



and I was so wrong to think that Lydia was gonna get killed earlier.


----------



## jaredowty

The cliffhanger was a bit too predictable. Still can't wait for next summer.

Anyone else notice the numerous visual references to the pilot episode and Season Two? Interesting.


----------



## soundgardener75

jaredowty said:


> The cliffhanger was a bit too predictable. Still can't wait for next summer.
> 
> Anyone else notice the numerous visual references to the pilot episode and Season Two? Interesting.



The fly visual came to mind.


----------



## iamthefonz

I saw this and felt it was relevant to the prior conversation:

SPOILERS


We were all thinking it was going to happen.


----------



## beneharris

soundgardener75 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> and I was so wrong to think that Lydia was gonna get killed earlier.





Spoiler



she better not die, she is super duper hot


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

What a god damn cliffhanger.


----------



## jaredowty

soundgardener75 said:


> The fly visual came to mind.



Oh yeah, forgot about that one too (Season 3 reference). The other ones were the birdseye shot of Walt on the MRI (pilot episode), the scene in the hospital bathroom (shot the same way as a scene in late Season Two, where Walt punches the paper towel dispenser, which we see hasn't been fixed since then lol), and the series of the shots in the backyard toward the end (nearly identical to the opening shots of Season Two). I'm surprised they didn't bust out the teddy bear eye while they were at it...

And I noticed a major continuity error..a character mentioning Bin Laden getting whacked. Isn't this show supposed to be set in 2009 at this point?


----------



## MFB

Spoiler



When I first saw the book during the shower scene, I thought "Oh he bought that after Gale's incident" and then when I saw Hank at the house I didn't connect the two to be honest. I thought he was going to find the Heisenberg hat/glasses combo vs go into the bathroom and find the copy. However, once he sat down my brain was like "Uh oh, PLEASE don't tell me that's from Gale's house. PLEASE. Apparently not though.

Can someone answer me this: if Heisenberg is #1 on the DEA's list of suspects, why the FUCK would you walk around looking like him in broad daylight? Seriously, that just spells sloppy.

The storage unit scene was hilarious though, I mean GOD DAMN; that was a lot of money.

As for the cancer, I wasn't sure if it was technically back or if that was an omage to Walter flipping out earlier after he first found out and was a double use or just a dinged up hand-dryer. Given his change in demeanor though, it's definitely back.


----------



## Hollowway

The cliff hanger scene was great, but the overall episode as a whole was my favorite of the season. Just incredible! I cannot believe how long we have to wait until next season, though. It's basically a year. What, am I ordering another custom guitar here or something?  My constitution can't take it!!


----------



## Pooluke41

I was surfing the internet and I found this on a comment to the mid-season finale;



Spoiler



also its going to end with flynn committing suicide because hollys first words are going to be walter jr. with fag flynn dead this leaves holly to be the one to get the family business once mr white dies. holly had it planned the whole time. hank overlooks the ww thing because he actually honestly thinks it was willy wonka. hank later gets killed by midgets while attempting to arrest gene wilder. jesse goes back to his casual meth use with friends badger and skinny pete. he also goes back to cooking up his signature chili p while going under the alias capn cook. skylar bangs donald but he becomes again depressed at the loss of his daughter years ago and put skylar on a plane that he accidently crashes killing her in the worst death possible cause that bitch deserves it. marie upset about her husbands death, becomes a prostitute at the local hospital. she bets patients and then whacks them off. holly later kills todd cause she aint down with child abuse. her new apprentice steve gomez is perfect considering his mexican background. they sell their blue shit to the mexican drug cartel. and finally the fat bitch at the bank continues to eat food and happily take free food from corrupt lawyers. Created By Vince Gilligan


----------



## soundgardener75

Pooluke41 said:


> I was surfing the internet and I found this on a comment to the mid-season finale;
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> also its going to end with flynn committing suicide because hollys first words are going to be walter jr. with fag flynn dead this leaves holly to be the one to get the family business once mr white dies. holly had it planned the whole time. hank overlooks the ww thing because he actually honestly thinks it was willy wonka. hank later gets killed by midgets while attempting to arrest gene wilder. jesse goes back to his casual meth use with friends badger and skinny pete. he also goes back to cooking up his signature chili p while going under the alias capn cook. skylar bangs donald but he becomes again depressed at the loss of his daughter years ago and put skylar on a plane that he accidently crashes killing her in the worst death possible cause that bitch deserves it. marie upset about her husbands death, becomes a prostitute at the local hospital. she bets patients and then whacks them off. holly later kills todd cause she aint down with child abuse. her new apprentice steve gomez is perfect considering his mexican background. they sell their blue shit to the mexican drug cartel. and finally the fat bitch at the bank continues to eat food and happily take free food from corrupt lawyers. Created By Vince Gilligan


----------



## tacotiklah

Finally sat down to watch the newest episode. HOLY FUCK!!! 



Spoiler



Like you knew it was coming down to Hank figuring it out, but I actually cheered when Walt decided to hang it up. I also had a feeling that he'd do the right thing and give Jesse his share. The weird thing about Walt is that no matter how fucked up some of his decisions are, he will still do the right thing in the end. I dunno about his cancer being back, but I took that men's room scene to be part of his moments of reflection and deciding who he was.
I also see that Jesse is absolutely scared fucking shitless of Walt. Can't say that I blame him. 
Also, who called that shit on all those guys getting whacked at the same time?


----------



## kung_fu

Spoiler



Has anyone figured out the artist of the painting that Walt was so fixated on in the hotel? (when he was getting the neo nazis to do the hit)


----------



## MFB

Spoiler



Jess, I hate to kill your buzz but I don't think Walt can just up-and-out himself from this situation given how he just started distributing in the Czech Republic. The only way I could see them getting out of that was by saying, "The one man who cooked that is now dead, so we can't make anymore." But still that seems too easy.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Spoiler



I was expecting the hat to be on the back of the door or on the bathroom counter. Never picked up on the book being in there. We're still missing whatever Hank saw on the laptop.


----------



## beneharris

Spoiler



see, but why would wearing a hat and sun glasses, in new mexico, be a dead giveaway you're a drug lord? I mean sure, if walt were smart, he would probably avoid it, but its not like that is what is going to give him away. I mean, its hot in Albuquerque, and bright.

Also, with the way walt acts, and after all the work he has put into making his ego huge, and getting the power, why would he stop wearing the hat? That has become his image.


----------



## flexkill

Spoiler



I just don't like the way they offed Mike. I mean they paint this dude as a weathered and trued bad ass, he already didn't trust Walt, he knew there was a gun in that bag.....just to damn easy. Wish they would have thought of a better ending for him.


----------



## tacotiklah

MFB said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Jess, I hate to kill your buzz but I don't think Walt can just up-and-out himself from this situation given how he just started distributing in the Czech Republic. The only way I could see them getting out of that was by saying, "The one man who cooked that is now dead, so we can't make anymore." But still that seems too easy.





Spoiler



Yeah I started thinking about that. He just bought out his competition, so it seems like it wouldn't make sense to stop so easily and also those guys wouldn't take kindly to Walt just ending it. It was my hope that Todd would learn enough from Walt to take over and do it himself, so that Walt can retire. While probably unrealistic, I do have a preference for happy endings.


----------



## soundgardener75

ghstofperdition said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I started thinking about that. He just bought out his competition, so it seems like it wouldn't make sense to stop so easily and also those guys wouldn't take kindly to Walt just ending it. It was my hope that Todd would learn enough from Walt to take over and do it himself, so that Walt can retire. While probably unrealistic, I do have a preference for happy endings.





Spoiler



So many ways on how this is gonna end.

My guess is that Walt kills Jesse, Hank and Skylar. Marie kills Walt, and runs the meth business with Walt Jr.

Long shot, I know.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Spoiler



I could see them ending it like the earlier seasons where the opening scene of the season is the ending. Shit will totally hit the fan and Walt will be on the run trying to buy a whole new identity and life. 

Referencing one of the past seasons, Sal has a hookup that Walt was very close to using to provide a new life for the family. Sal warned him that there was no going back, if that's what he decides. Even if that's what Walt ends up doing, I couldn't imagine him falling off the radar. That wouldn't be in typical Breaking Bad fashion.


----------



## texshred777

Just watched the first episode last night. So far it's ok, well written and performed-but it hasn't grabbed me yet.


----------



## Mexi

well a pilot for ANY show isn't really going to blow your balls off, especially with the gamble AMC was taking on this show in the first place, given the subject matter. stick it out, you will not regret it.


----------



## Murdstone

I don't know, Breaking Bad's pilot blew my balls pretty far away.


----------



## Fiction

I'm up to S3 E8 and have only just got properly sucked in, now im excited to watch more


----------



## Koop

Just came across these intense videos. Amazing editing job.

Don't watch them if you're not caught up!


----------



## fps

ghstofperdition said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The weird thing about Walt is that no matter how fucked up some of his decisions are, he will still do the right thing in the end.





Spoiler



In light of everything that Walt has done on this show, it seems like 100% the opposite to me! What was shooting Mike if not the pinnacle of a man not thinking straight, overwhelmed by his own arrogance, power and self-regard? The way he then coolly remarked that he could get the names from Lydia, chilling, psychotic- there was no way shooting Mike was going to get him the names, it was vengeance for Mike challenging Walt's ego (and calling it right too). He's gone, he's nuts, there are no morals there. He poisoned a child to manipulate Jesse into doing his bidding!

Could someone clear up how the book got to Walt's bathroom? I forget.


----------



## MFB

Spoiler



The book was a gift from Gale and Walt just chose to leave it in his bathroom, no real deep story to it. Hank has to take a shit and it was in the same bathroom as the book, so he was looking for some reading and voila - two ends come together.


----------



## fps

MFB said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The book was a gift from Gale and Walt just chose to leave it in his bathroom, no real deep story to it. Hank has to take a shit and it was in the same bathroom as the book, so he was looking for some reading and voila - two ends come together.





Spoiler



Thanks. I thought that was it, I just don't remember him putting it there. Seems a crazy place to put it, then again he's not been thinking straight for a while. I thought at one point there was going to be a problem with the toilet itself and he would find a gun in the tank.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Got into this show this week, so fucking good.


----------



## Murdstone

fps said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> In light of everything that Walt has done on this show, it seems like 100% the opposite to me! What was shooting Mike if not the pinnacle of a man not thinking straight, overwhelmed by his own arrogance, power and self-regard? The way he then coolly remarked that he could get the names from Lydia, chilling, psychotic- there was no way shooting Mike was going to get him the names, it was vengeance for Mike challenging Walt's ego (and calling it right too). He's gone, he's nuts, there are no morals there. He poisoned a child to manipulate Jesse into doing his bidding!
> 
> Could someone clear up how the book got to Walt's bathroom? I forget.





Spoiler



I disagree, I don't think Walt was trying to be cool and chilling after killing Mike. The look on his face when he realized he could have gotten the names from Lydia was pure regret, as he saw first-hand how grotesque he's become. It wasn't about vengeance, but a mistake made in anger that showed him how much he's changed.


----------



## fps

Murdstone said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree, I don't think Walt was trying to be cool and chilling after killing Mike. The look on his face when he realized he could have gotten the names from Lydia was pure regret, as he saw first-hand how grotesque he's become. It wasn't about vengeance, but a mistake made in anger that showed him how much he's changed.





Spoiler



I'm a little confused. After the shooting there was regret about the mistake, and about how much he'd changed. But how was shooting Mike going to get him the names anyway? And what was he actually regretting? 

He wasn't trying to be cool or chilling, no, that's not what I meant, but his response is chilling. He's not thinking about the man dying in front of him in that moment. He's thinking about how he didn't need to kill him, sure, but only because he could have got what he wanted from another source. Even then, it bears repeating I feel that a dead Mike cannot give him the names.

It's a watershed moment for him when he reflects on it, but the reason he killed Mike was that Mike challenged his ego, told him he'd fucked everything up, and told him he wasn't the man he thought he was. It was a mistake made in an anger that boiled over because his ego was being challenged, he was being told he wasn't as good as he's come to think he is, and he acted instinctively based on that. 

His instinct now is towards doing monstrous things to feed his monstrous ego. Same reason he forced the dealer at the methlymene (sp?) stand-off to "Say my name", same reason he now walks around in his Heisenberg hat. It's all indicative of someone who has assumed a role, one in which he's an utter psychopath, in the clinical sense.


----------



## Murdstone

Spoiler



I guess part of me just wants to see him come back to Earth and realize the downward spiral that he's in the middle of. Although I foresee that happening a little bit too late.


----------



## jaredowty

Guitarmeister said:


> We're still missing whatever Hank saw on the laptop.


I don't think he saw anything, actually.



Scar Symmetry said:


> Got into this show this week, so fucking good.


Just wait till you get to Season Two. Shit starts to get fucking epic.


----------



## jordanky

Koop said:


> Just came across these intense videos. Amazing editing job.
> 
> Don't watch them if you're not caught up!




Wow, really puts a lot of things in perspective. 



Spoiler



Walter is a plague upon this earth. What a shithead! I have always known it, but those videos are a very fresh reminder of what a large deposit of scum that he is.


----------



## danger5oh

My wife and I finally sat down to watch the first episode last night... I'm not sure how I've managed to miss out on this show for so long. During the opening scene, my wife and I looked at each other like "WTF?"... and just like that, we were hooked.


----------



## texshred777

Ok, well scratch what I said previously. I've been watching this show a lot the last few days on Netflix. Wow. What a great show.


----------



## fps

flexkill said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't like the way they offed Mike. I mean they paint this dude as a weathered and trued bad ass, he already didn't trust Walt, he knew there was a gun in that bag.....just to damn easy. Wish they would have thought of a better ending for him.





Spoiler



Yeah, additionally if I have a problem with this season so far it's that Mike has been there and done it, he knows Walt's a bad guy, endangering others, no code, he has several chances to off him, which he should do, or just to walk away, and he doesn't do it, he comes across as naive, and I think that's crazy. I justify it by saying that he's in shock at what's happened, and also you know that thing where you've steeled yourself against the world forever, doing hard and difficult things, and then say you retire, and the fight just goes out of you suddenly? Many people say when they retire they suddenly get a cold for the first time in twenty years. That's the only way I could explain Mike's behaviour this series, as uncharacteristic due to circumstance changes. Another part of me calls it a way of forcing characters who would never want to see each other again to be around each other for entertainment's sake. No bad thing, but not exactly character led.


----------



## Xaios

I've got a couple episodes left in Season 4 (I read a plot summary a long time ago, so I really already know what happens ), but so far it's been great. How does the first half of Season 5 stack up?



Spoiler



Having watched the whole series within a relatively short span of time, I've taken special notice of just what an egomaniac Walter is. Despite proclamations to the contrary, the world really does revolve around him. While I believe he really was thinking of his family when he got into the business in Season 1, at this point, that excuse is simply a crutch to validate his work. Also, it's always bugged me just how shitty he tends to treat Jesse as well, only displaying any loyalty or compassion when he knows that it will further his agenda.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Xaios said:


> I've got a couple episodes left in Season 4 (I read a plot summary a long time ago, so I really already know what happens ), but so far it's been great. How does the first half of Season 5 stack up?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Having watched the whole series within a relatively short span of time, I've taken special notice of just what an egomaniac Walter is. Despite proclamations to the contrary, the world really does revolve around him. While I believe he really was thinking of his family when he got into the business in Season 1, at this point, that excuse is simply a crutch to validate his work. Also, it's always bugged me just how shitty he tends to treat Jesse as well, only displaying any loyalty or compassion when he knows that it will further his agenda.



Its brilliant, honestly brilliant..

The ending is so simple, yet kicks you in the balls like a mother fucker


----------



## engage757

ummm... Watch it. ^ Fucking phenomenal man.


----------



## Ralyks

I'd possibly say Season 5 has been my favorite season so far, yes.

Just recently finished watching the entire show a second time around to catch my room mates up, who were hooked instantly. I may do it again towards the end of the June, right before the season premiere. This is the most brilliant show I have watched in a long time.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

^ What?! Is there an actual release date?


----------



## Ralyks

Yessir, July 14th starts the second half of season 5, which will be the final 8 episodes of the show.


----------



## tacotiklah

Kiwimetal101 said:


> Its brilliant, honestly brilliant..
> 
> The ending is so simple, yet kicks you in the balls like a mother fucker





Spoiler



That "oh shit" moment that Hank has is fucking amazing.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

^ NO SPOILERS!


----------



## tacotiklah

My bad, I forgot the spoiler tags. Although technically, I didn't ruin anything.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Haha its such a good ending though, my mate didnt let on anything when i was getting closer to it and it was that much better not knowing who it was gonna be and what it was


----------



## sawtoothscream

The end of season 5 was shocking and annoyed me. Crazy how much walt changed from the start. But still he has the most bad ass lines


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Annoying? How so if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## sawtoothscream

Kiwimetal101 said:


> Annoying? How so if you don't mind me asking?



Did you finish season 5? Don't want to spoil the end


----------



## gunshow86de

This would be amazing.....


----------



## MFB




----------



## Kiwimetal101

Brick was just shat


----------



## Hollowway

^^^Lol, that would be awesome! I would love that.


----------



## tacotiklah

Oh god, now it's like I HAVE to see Breaking Bad end that way.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Fucking LOL


----------



## Ralyks

sawtoothscream said:


> But still he has the most bad ass lines



I think "The Empire Business" would be a good band/song/album title.


----------



## Xaios

Nothing quite beats "I am the one who knocks" though, in the shows BAMF line department.


----------



## Robtheripper

Walt is just to bad-ass for comprehension. Cranston is such a boss


----------



## morrowcosom

I am waiting for season 5 and to see how far Walter goes. The more fucked up he gets the more I will like it. 

Season 5 is not on Netflix yet though.


----------



## summerdesigner

I love this show too much and it is going better and better.


----------



## Mexi

I AM THE DANGER!


----------



## gunshow86de

ghstofperdition said:


> Oh god, now it's like I HAVE to see Breaking Bad end that way.



Even better, try watching an old episode of Malclom in the Middle with that assumption....


----------



## Fat-Elf

For at least a year now I have been wondering what's with all the racket around this series and I finally gave up and just finished the first episode and I'm already hooked. Only problem is the hour long episodes. I hardly can concentrate on a 20-minute episode let alone hour long.


----------



## Mexi

Fat-Elf said:


> I hardly can concentrate on a 20-minute episode let alone hour long.



that's not a good thing, considering the amount of insanely good hour-long shows that exist. try getting more used to it, otherwise it just looks like you have attention deficit disorder


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just finished the 4th season and man.. what an ending! I really don't have the slightest clue what they're going do in the 5th season.


----------



## fr4nci2c0

I love B Bad I live in albuquerque so it is always really exciting to watch the show. A friend of mine saw Pinkman at a bar once and had the opportunity to talk to him. Also my friend ashley kajiki is in the show with a few lines. She is the chubby asain waitress in Pollos hermanos who tells walter "sir you cant go back ther" anyways yes Be Bad all day


----------



## Ralyks

Fat-Elf said:


> Just finished the 4th season and man.. what an ending! I really don't have the slightest clue what they're going do in the 5th season.



Find some way to watch the first half of Season 5. Now. You think shit was crazy in Season 5? Shit. Just. Gets. Real.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Ralyks said:


> Find some way to watch the first half of Season 5. Now. You think shit was crazy in Season 5? Shit. Just. Gets. Real.



Did you mean Season 4?  And I'm already on it. Episode 01 rolling at this very moment.


----------



## Ralyks

Fat-Elf said:


> Did you mean Season 4?  And I'm already on it. Episode 01 rolling at this very moment.



Just read what I said. Yeah, that should have read "You think shit was crazy in season 4?" 

I stumbled upon peoples predictions for the last 8 episodes. My view on the show may have been altered sideways...


----------



## tacotiklah

gunshow86de said:


> Even better, try watching an old episode of Malclom in the Middle with that assumption....



Brilliant! Although in that .gif I'd love to see a text where when his arms are tucked in it says "Making" and when he extends them it says "METH!!!"


----------



## Compton

I just spent the past few weeks catching up on this show, it's fucking amazing. I love it. My girlfriend really hates Walt and likes everyone else. End of season 4 proves how fucking awesome Walt is. Although he is a little bit of a cry baby. 

Check this show out if you've ever watched tv and not hated it.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Compton said:


> I just spent the past few weeks catching up on this show, it's fucking amazing. I love it. My girlfriend really hates Walt and likes everyone else. End of season 4 proves how fucking awesome Walt is. Although he is a little bit of a cry baby.
> 
> Check this show out if you've ever watched tv and not hated it.



Your girlfriend is crazy.


----------



## jordanky

Must be a female thing, my girlfriend hates Walt BAD!


----------



## Ralyks

Honestly, even I kinda hate Walter. But the way they got me to hate him was brilliant.


----------



## Hollowway

Did you guys see that news but about the script for one of the episodes being stolen? It was taken out of Cranston's car. I seriously hope that bastard that stole it doesn't watch the show and was really just after the briefcase. If he releases that thing and they have to rewrite anything I'll be PISSED. 
Anyway, I've been watching since the 2nd episode aired and I can barely contain myself until this summer!


----------



## Ralyks

Yeah, saw that news bit. They caught the guy after he was caught bragging in a bar.


----------



## Ralyks

New episodes got pushed back to August 11th  Bastards!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Ralyks said:


> New episodes got pushed back to August 11th  Bastards!



August? I was excepting the new episodes in May or June. August is hardly even summer.


----------



## Murdstone

Really hope the delay isn't because the ending had to be rewritten due to the theft.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

^ SO much this... Nothing was ever published though I believe?


----------



## ZXIIIT

One thing that always reminds me of Malcolm In The Middle is seeing Walt in his white underwear/white T-shirt combo.


----------



## McBonez

Kiwimetal101 said:


> Its brilliant, honestly brilliant..
> 
> The ending is so simple, yet kicks you in the balls like a mother fucker



My wife says it's the one show that makes you love a meth addict and hate a cancer patient.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just marathoned the whole first season this evening/night (its 3:58am right now ). Even though it's only couple of months since I first watched the whole series, I'm still as excited as the first time.


----------



## SkapocalypseNow

I actually just started watching this show a few days, and I'm already hooked. It's just so good, easily one of those "sleep be damned, I can watch one more episode" shows. I will say, though, compared to everyone else in the show, only like... what, 6 episodes in or so, I'm far too emotionally invested in my hatred for Skyler's sister. Also not the biggest fan of Skyler either, but Marie can go die in a huuuge fire 

Also relevant -


----------



## engage757

I really hope it ends as the precursor for Malcolm In the Middle. 

Walter in Witness Protection.


----------



## lawizeg

I'm going to have to break into AMC studios or something, the wait is killing me. IMO, this is the best show in recent TV history.


----------



## Fat-Elf

lawizeg said:


> I'm going to have to break into AMC studios or something, the wait is killing me. IMO, this is the best show in recent TV history.



Please don't or you delay/change it it for the rest of us.


----------



## wankerness

Season 5 really tempered my affection for this show, it seemed to go way into self-indulgence territory with all the stupid musical montages and quirky camerawork, and all those episodes of Skylar sitting around moping made me want to watch something else (oh no she's so emo she's going to go walk into the pool!!!!1). I will watch the rest of it but season 5 seemed like a gigantic step down and at this point the cast of the show is so small and those that are remaining are mostly so unlikable that I just am not into it the way I was the first four seasons.

I did have about the same reaction to the first half of season 4 though (oh is it time for yet another party scene to establish that Jesse totally just DGAF?!) and that one sure turned around to be about the most exciting stretch of the whole series. So I guess splitting the season in half and putting them more than a year apart just upset the pacing bigtime, or something, and it's entirely probable that season 6 will be to season 5 what the second half of season 4 was to the first half. I liked some of the stuff that happened this season but can barely stand to watch either Walt or Skylar anymore and it seems like almost everyone else interesting is now dead, though I do get a huge kick out of that crazy mom Walt has doing his acquisitions.

I also still think the best stretch of the show was the first two seasons, as soon as they got out of the camper and into the superlab it just didn't have the same "charm" for me I guess. It's still a great show and everything but after the first two seasons I was ready to call it better than the Wire and my favorite show ever, at this point it's not even my favorite currently running show.


----------



## Ralyks

So... anybody else psyched as hell for tomorrow?


----------



## Fat-Elf

Ralyks said:


> So... anybody else psyched as hell for tomorrow?



Kinda. I bet half of the first episode will be just recap and I hate to wait a week for a new episode. I'm thinking watching it after all the episodes have aired although it would be difficult to avoid spoilers as everyone will be talking about it.


----------



## lawizeg

I am RIDICULOUSLY excited for tomorrow

I honestly don't know what to expect. Things could get violent and crazy, or sneaky and subtle. Either way...I think he's going to lose his family.


----------



## Hollowway

Yeah, I've been trying to put it out of my mind. I feel like a kid with Christmas approaching. This is the last season, though, so while I think it's cool that they're not dragging it on and on until people lose interest, I am bummed that such a great show is coming to a close. I'm doing to love every minute of this season!


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Im super keen for it, but i have to watch it online though and have been having some issues with the site i use lately, someone should pm me a stable one to use


----------



## MFB

Kiwimetal101 said:


> Im super keen for it, but i have to watch it online though and have been having some issues with the site i use lately, someone should pm me a stable one to use



Where IS it available online? Hulu doesn't get AMC, and I don't know of any other streaming sites that might.


----------



## Hollowway

MFB said:


> Where IS it available online? Hulu doesn't get AMC, and I don't know of any other streaming sites that might.



Yeah, I haven't found it. When I couldn't get it on TV I just downloaded (paid) the episodes from iTunes. I had to do that all last season because AMC was temporarily dropped from my cable co.

Also, did anyone see that pop up on Yahoo about how Aaron Paul's character was supposed to be killed in ep. 9 of season 1? The Hollywood writers strike occurred before that episode, and Vince Gilligan had second thoughts and put him back in. Thank God! I think what makes the show interesting is Jesse AND Walt and the interaction between the two.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

^ Yea if you watch interviews with the whole cast on youtube it comes up quite often, was the plan from the start supposedly.. I can't imagine what the show would be like without him though, wouldn't nearly be as good/popular I believe..


----------



## Cynic

please let the opening scene of tonight's episode begin with hank wiping his ass.


----------



## brutalwizard

Predicitions for the season

Walter dies after being caught by the dea

Skyler is arrested put in the looney bin

Walter jr grows up to be a dea agent

Jesses lives happily ever after or does some more meth


----------



## jordanky

Today has been my first day on vacation in Panama City and all I've done is watch the marathon of BB that's been AMC right now. Stoked!


----------



## Sofos

Holy. Shit. No spoilers, but I'll say, shit just got real.


----------



## Mexi

Excellent episode. first scene was amazing


----------



## Hollowway

First scene nothin'! The last one is the one that blew my mind! I didn't think it was going to come to that so fast! I seriously have no idea what to expect over these next few episodes, but its definitely gonna be good! I thought it was interesting in this one how hank looked like Walter used to look, in terms of being nervous. Interesting turn.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Have yet to watch it only just got back from uni, enjoy this picture while you wait for my most likely capz lock emotional post about this episode..


----------



## Kiwimetal101

SWEET ....ING SHIT!! 

I agree I didn't expect it to get that far, its gonna be a mad few weeks waiting for it to end


----------



## brutalwizard

Spoiler



If I was walt, and i knew i was dieing. I would use copious amount of money and brainpower to create false evidence to make it look like hank was apart of all of it. Then as hank looks into it he sees he might be framed and backs off the investigation.

Also Jesse throwing the money? Realistically someone would call the police if they found several thousands of dollors cash in their front yard. Jesse has a record, so they will pull his fingerprints.

I assume the riacin is to kill hank for destroying his family. Or jesse for helping the dea in some way. If it was anyone else he would probaly not care enough to make them suffer and just shoot them.


----------



## Cowboyfromhell

Well all i have to say is that it escalated REALLY quickly cant wait for the next episodes!


----------



## Ralyks

Shit. Just. Got. Real.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Also love how we have a new quote two episodes after "say my name", the writing on this show mad


----------



## Ralyks

Kiwimetal101 said:


> Also love how we have a new quote two episodes after "say my name", the writing on this show mad


 
I was actually thinking about changing my banner under my user name to say 'Tread Lightly', then I saw you beat me to ti. Oh well, I have no problem keeping the one I currently have


----------



## pink freud

Tread lightly? What a stupid thing to say. A man of Walt's intelligence should know that somebody as big as Hank who recently just relearned how to walk can't do that!


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Haha yea, the delivery of those lines on the show are amazing, not just bryan cranston either.



Spoiler



When Gus threatens Walts family in the desert, Mike's speech on how everything is walt's fault before he kills him, When Jessy talks about killing the 'dog', it's insane how good these people are at what they do.


----------



## wankerness

That was way more intense than I was expecting for a first episode, my favorite part by far was that creepy opening in his abandoned house, though. Great episode. I loved seeing Hank punch Walt in the face, I wasn't expecting that. It was almost as good as Michael Bluth getting punched in the face.

I like how it takes place the same day as the end of last season but both Hank and Skyler look like they lost about 30 pounds, haha.


----------



## Sofos




----------



## flexkill

"Jesse Pinkman is in the lobby and he's smoking pot!"


----------



## 3074326

Finally got to watch it, holy ....ing christ.


----------



## Hollowway

Mythbusters just did an episode on BB "myths," like the HF acid, fulminate of mercury, etc. I'm watching it now. I'm stoked they did this, because I love the fact that BB is based on legitimate science, and isn't totally made up. Apparently Vince Gilligan was asked what show he'd most like to do a crossover with, and he named BB.


----------



## MFB

^ Uh, I'm confused by your last line. What would Vince want to crossover WITH BB, since BB is his creation?


----------



## Sofos

MFB said:


> ^ Uh, I'm confused by your last line. What would Vince want to crossover WITH BB, since BB is his creation?



He meant MB. I watch the episode last night. It was alright, but could have been much better.


----------



## Ralyks

SoldiersOfFilth said:


>



This cause about 5 minutes of straight laughter with a group of friends last night  we then proceeded to watch the episode again.


----------



## crg123

Omg that gif.

I just loved the ending line of that episode. I almost want to just not watch it until its finished and then binge all the way through. The suspense is killing me haha.


----------



## Eclipse

Watching it now! Such a damn good show!


----------



## 3074326

Last week I remembered why I kind of hate watching shows as they play out on TV. I hate the wait.


----------



## Ralyks

I got uncomfortable at points tonight. Great episode.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Fack me this keeps getting better, hank and skylers meeting was epic, what exactly did huel and bill burrs character do? are we seeing a new heisenberg in the making?? 

AAARRRGGHHH NOT ANOTHER WHOLE WEEK!!!!


----------



## Tang

I loved Skinny Pete and Badger's conversation about Star Trek in the second half opener.. I feel like the writers have been waiting to use that dialog.. so ....in' funny.

"That's Voyager!"


----------



## Hollowway

Kiwimetal101 said:


> Fack me this keeps getting better, hank and skylers meeting was epic, what exactly did huel and bill burrs character do? are we seeing a new heisenberg in the making??
> 
> AAARRRGGHHH NOT ANOTHER WHOLE WEEK!!!!



Just finished watching this week's episode. Did you finish watching it? Those guys were moving the money out of the storage facility, on orders from Walt, who was under the impression that Skyler was cutting a deal with Hank. 

Looks like Todd will be the new Heisenberg (wannabe).

It's weird to watch these episodes now because this is the part of stories we rarely get to see. It's the stuff you would normally envision after the movie ends. But it's going to come to some big conclusion, and I just don't know what it will be. Whatever it is I hope they show more of that Todd kid because he's such a psychopath. He'll just shoot anyone.


----------



## brutalwizard

I called the jesse money thing last week lol.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Hollowway said:


> Just finished watching this week's episode. Did you finish watching it? Those guys were moving the money out of the storage facility, on orders from Walt, who was under the impression that Skyler was cutting a deal with Hank.
> 
> Looks like Todd will be the new Heisenberg (wannabe).
> 
> It's weird to watch these episodes now because this is the part of stories we rarely get to see. It's the stuff you would normally envision after the movie ends. But it's going to come to some big conclusion, and I just don't know what it will be. Whatever it is I hope they show more of that Todd kid because he's such a psychopath. He'll just shoot anyone.





Spoiler



Yea but the looks they gave each other and the mention of mexico, are they full to the bottom? 
I'd say todd is the new jesse, a hardened version though with the woman(her names gone right now) in more of the Heisenberg position, it would have been her orders to kill them in the car yard im guessing..
they never really took Walt seriously either and had to be reminded by todd who they were dealing with


----------



## flexkill

"Send him on a trip to belize....I'll send you to Belize" 




EDIT: Also, I thought Skyler was gonna kick the shit out of Marie for a second there when she wouldn't give the kid back and after the slap and all!


----------



## pink freud

I'm really interested in the last scene of next week's episode to see if they shut a door.

E1: Garage door.
E2: Interrogation room.


----------



## tacotiklah

pink freud said:


> I'm really interested in the last scene of next week's episode to see if they shut a door.
> 
> E1: Garage door.
> E2: Interrogation room.



Possibly some unintended symbolism? (i.e. all the doors are closing on Walt)


----------



## pink freud

Maybe.

Also, found this jewel via Reddit: Walt Jr. is actually Keyser Soze. Boom.


----------



## Ralyks

Forget kicking the shit out of Marie, I seriously thought Skyler was going to kill her.


----------



## wankerness

pink freud said:


> Maybe.
> 
> Also, found this jewel via Reddit: Walt Jr. is actually Keyser Soze. Boom.



I don't get the joke. What would that explain? I can't think of anything that's ever happened on that show that would be explained by him being an evil mystery man. Is it just LOL THEY BOTH WALK WITH A FAKE LIMP or is there more to it?

Anyway, last ep was really great and I love that they're not wasting any time dawdling around stretching out plot points. I've always liked Marie (she's crazy and annoying and would be impossible to live with but I feel like she has more integrity than most of the other characters as evidenced by her sticking with Hank through all the minerals shit, etc) and I was overjoyed when she slapped Skyler in her stupid blow-up doll face and tried to take the kid out of the house. 

I think Lydia might be my favorite character on the show and I absolutely love Todd too. He's such a bizarre character and while obviously he's a bad, bad dude I love the creepy childlike personality and appearance he has. It was somehow adorable watching him walk Lydia past all the people they killed. They are the true psychos of the show and I love it. I hope they ride off into the sunset together.

I can't figure out why Hank looks so goddam weird now. Did he lose a ton of weight or something? I really hope he tells someone other than Jesse what his theories are about Walt cause I don't want the season to turn into some big Walt/Hank showdown based around the tension that if Hank and Marie get killed no one else will ever know. I feel like it will be more interesting if the main tension isn't dependent on Hank behaving like an idiot.


----------



## Ralyks

wankerness said:


> I feel like it will be more interesting if the main tension isn't dependent on Hank behaving like an idiot.


 
Somehow I feel we're already heading that way. My friends and I were calling out all sorts of stuff that took him out of his legal rights in trying to get Walt. That whole issue with trying to audio record Skyler in the diner? No beuno. This has become far too much more personal than business for Hank.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

My drummer got me into this show  I'm currently on Season 2 Episode 3  but (sadly) I have seen Season 5 Ep 1


----------



## MFB

I seriously can't unnotice how often Marie wears purple. Its ....ing horrifying.


----------



## Ralyks

MFB said:


> I seriously can't unnotice how often Marie wears purple. Its ....ing horrifying.



Which makes me wonder why she's wearing yellow at the end of season 5a.


----------



## tacotiklah

MFB said:


> I seriously can't unnotice how often Marie wears purple. Its ....ing horrifying.



Hey now, as person that loves wearing purple I say there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## MFB

ghstofperdition said:


> Hey now, as person that loves wearing purple I say there's nothing wrong with that.



Oh shit, guys its Marie!

EVERYBODY SCATTER


----------



## pink freud

MFB said:


> Oh shit, guys its Marie!
> 
> EVERYBODY SCATTER



Hide your valuables!


----------



## SkapocalypseNow

flexkill said:


> "Send him on a trip to belize....I'll send you to Belize"


Funny thing about that, actually. Apparently the entire cast of Breaking Bad has been offered an actual trip to Belize courtesy of their tourism board simply because they were flattered to be mentioned on the show.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

Ralyks said:


> Which makes me wonder why she's wearing yellow at the end of season 5a.


 
Yellow is the color of beer. Schräderbrau!


----------



## lobee

pink freud said:


> Hide your valuables!


Oh, tits! My MINERALS!


----------



## zakattak192

Ralyks said:


> Which makes me wonder why she's wearing yellow at the end of season 5a.



Yellow is the opposite of purple on the color wheel. I think it's supposed to signify some sort of change in Marie as a character. 

I just found something interesting:

*SPOILER ALERTS AHEAD IF YOU HAVEN'T WATCHED THE WHOLE SERIES YET.*


----------



## 3074326

My response to the video


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN


----------



## Jonathan20022

JESUS CHRIST MARIE

This show never fails to make me get wide eyed and picking up my jaw from the floor. I kind of saw the thing with Hank (putting it that way to not spoil tonight's episode) coming, but they way Walt put it in the video is insane.


----------



## 3074326




----------



## Jonathan20022

Everyone on my social media platforms watching the VMA's and I'm just over here shitting bricks


----------



## kung_fu

Jesus is this show perfect.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

FACKING MINERALS!!!!!!

Was not expecting that, made even more of impact since jesse wasn't speaking in the first two episodes, then BANG DRAMA/EMOTION MOTHERFACKER..

I say it every week but this show keeps getting better and better.


----------



## wankerness

I have just learned never to watch the preview for next week's episode.


----------



## pink freud

I couldn't help but just marvel at Walt's balls for making that video. Heisenballs!


----------



## Hollowway

Man, now we're rolling! The last couple of episodes were good, and had huge developments, but tonight's was just bonkers. I think I must really like the Jesse character, because I was super into the last half of this episode. And man, there is just no redeeming quality left in Walt. He even duped his own son.


----------



## tacotiklah

MFB said:


> Oh shit, guys its Marie!
> 
> EVERYBODY SCATTER



The only thing people might have to hide is their beer. And their cheese. This bitch loves cheese.


----------



## flexkill

Hollowway said:


> Man, now we're rolling! The last couple of episodes were good, and had huge developments, but tonight's was just bonkers. I think I must really like the Jesse character, because I was super into the last half of this episode. And man, there is just no redeeming quality left in Walt. He even duped his own son.



Yup, when Walt used his son as the tool to keep his secrets I knew Walt was dead. Never would have done this before....he has completely turned.


That video was fvcking mastermind ultimate bad ass shit right there!


----------



## tacotiklah

My cousin just sent this to me and it's roflgeddon in my house. 
Dean Norris Spoils Breaking Bad from Dean Norris, Dan Klein, Jack & Justin, Katy Walker, Betsy Koch, Funny Or Die, and Rebecca Zamolo


----------



## brutalwizard




----------



## Kiwimetal101

Holy FAck that is perfect...


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Watching episode 6 of season 2... dannnnng


----------



## pink freud

Kiwimetal101 said:


> Holy FAck that is perfect...



Jesus _Christ_ Miley.


----------



## fps

Spoiler



How did Jesse know all he knew from discovering the cigarette packet? Was it in Saul's coat or something? Just can't remember that far back right now.


----------



## wankerness

fps said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> How did Jesse know all he knew from discovering the cigarette packet? Was it in Saul's coat or something? Just can't remember that far back right now.



Here, Dexter's writers have a version for you:







I was going to post this anyway, so the actual explanation is: he realized that Huell pickpocketed him in this episode, which made him realize that he hadn't lost the ricin cigarette cause he'd been alone with Huell then too.


----------



## brutalwizard




----------



## Lifestalker

The most recent episode was the work of absolute genius.

I hope Vince's writers are paid well.


----------



## tacotiklah

Edit: Nvm, I didn't scroll properly.



Spoiler



But that was a crazy way to end this last episode. It would be super crazy if Walt's daughter or Walt Jr. were home when Jesse tried to burn the place down.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Brutal your killing me over here


----------



## jordanky

I have nothing to contribute to this thread right now but I'd like to say that these last few episodes will probably be the most strenuous one hour blocks of my Sunday evenings. I feel like each episode ages me a few years because I'm always on edge haha


----------



## wannabguitarist

Walter White has easily surpassed Dexter as the coldest, most efficient psycopath on television. Goddamn


----------



## Osorio

Thanks all of you for this thread existence. I didn't know it was already airing. I thought it would only go back on late September. Need to catch up!


----------



## Ralyks

jordanky said:


> I have nothing to contribute to this thread right now but I'd like to say that these last few episodes will probably be the most strenuous one hour blocks of my Sunday evenings. I feel like each episode ages me a few years because I'm always on edge haha


 
Agreed. The "confession" was one of the most uncomfortable (in a good way) moments of television I have ever witnessed.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

that part where Walter is at the pub with Jane's dad


----------



## wankerness

iRaiseTheDead said:


> that part where Walter is at the pub with Jane's dad



That wasn't uncomfortable. The part where he tried to make out with the principal, on the other hand....


----------



## Xaios

Alright folks, I'm caught up. Season 5 has been every bit as amazing as every other season so far, with incredible character moments. Plus, the


Spoiler



train robbery


 was intense.

However, the greatest takeaway so far is that...

DAYUM, Lydia has amazing legs!


----------



## MikeH

Finally starting the 5th season. I'm hooked, but I don't want to watch this last season too fast because the last half won't be on Netflix for a while.


----------



## Ralyks

So tonight's episode definitely felt like more about development than "HOLY CHR... WHAT THE F..." that the first 3 episodes have produced so far.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Agreed its setting it up for the final shit storm roller coaster can't wait


----------



## Murdstone

I expect it was the calm before the storm.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

I'm on the last episode of Season 2 xD don't worry guys, I'll catch up soon!


Daaaaaamn just got to the "Want me to take your cell phone" Walter: "which one"


----------



## Hollowway

Dang, I really liked this week's episode! I'm totally into Jesse right now, but I haven't the foggiest idea what's going to happen. I have no idea how its gonna end, but I will be pissed if Jesse dies, and will be elated if he gets off totally free. Saul cracks me up, too. That character is awesome.


----------



## Sofos

Hollowway said:


> Dang, I really liked this week's episode! I'm totally into Jesse right now, but I haven't the foggiest idea what's going to happen. I have no idea how its gonna end, but I will be pissed if Jesse dies, and will be elated if he gets off totally free. Saul cracks me up, too. That character is awesome.



Rumour has it Saul might be getting his own spin-off. God, I hope so. Best character in the show.


----------



## flexkill

"we have come this far, for us. What's one more?" -Skyler White

HOLY SHIT!!!!!


----------



## Fat-Elf

So..


Spoiler



Who did Walt call in the end and what uncle was he talking about?


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Spoiler



Todd, Blondie who shot the kid on the motorbike after they robbed the train, his uncle was the one who organized the mass murder in the jails at the end of the last season


----------



## Murdstone

After getting his latest breaking bad tattoo on his finger, Bryan Cranston is now planning on getting a big swastika done on his neck to commemorate working with Todd's uncle in the show.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Kiwimetal101 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Todd, Blondie who shot the kid on the motorbike after they robbed the train, his uncle was the one who organized the mass murder in the jails at the end of the last season



Oh yeah, now I remember.


----------



## Hollowway

Oops. Didn't mean to post....


----------



## Tang

flexkill said:


> "we have come this far, for us. What's one more?" -Skyler White
> 
> HOLY SHIT!!!!!



Skysenberg.


----------



## mongey

dont want to spoil anything for anyone but just watched the most recent episdoe

SO....MUCH..........WIN


----------



## wankerness

It kind of disappointed me that it all came down to Jesse mistaking a coincidental tough looking guy, the last few episodes mostly avoided any silly coincidences or other similar idiot-plot devices. If this leads to Jesse getting killed I'm going to rage (it probably won't). This was easily the worst episode of the season so far, aka it was still way better than every single episode of seasons 3 and 5 and most of 4


----------



## fps

wankerness said:


> It kind of disappointed me that it all came down to Jesse mistaking a coincidental tough looking guy, the last few episodes mostly avoided any silly coincidences or other similar idiot-plot devices. If this leads to Jesse getting killed I'm going to rage (it probably won't). This was easily the worst episode of the season so far, aka it was still way better than every single episode of seasons 3 and 5 and most of 4



I really liked it, it was believable, conveyed his fear and paranoia perfectly, I could totally relate to that feeling, *any reason to think something is up and I'm getting out of here*.


----------



## crg123

^ Ya I agree he was so convinced Walt would kill him that anything would set him off again. I'm really curious how this is going to turn out. I love that they keep me guessing haha.


----------



## pink freud

Last episode had some good scenes of the Palace of Purple.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Aug 25th episode was incredible but found Sep 1st episode lame. Sunday's episode consisted of low-level poorly written twists, but it was never going to be as good as last weeks which was wall to wall brilliance! How many episodes left? Shit's gonna get nuts opcorn:


----------



## Mexi

fps said:


> I really liked it, it was believable, conveyed his fear and paranoia perfectly, I could totally relate to that feeling, *any reason to think something is up and I'm getting out of here*.



especially considering it wouldn't be the first time Jesse has gotten confused after a drug binge (jehovah's witnesses = bikers w/ hand grenades). If anything, the scene says more about the downward spiral that Jesse is in, making an endless chain of poor decisions (that will likely be his undoing)


----------



## inaudio

I personally felt like the "meeting" at the plaza was the final nudge Jesse needed to step in and take control. At least that's the vibe I got from the call he made to Walt and telling good ol' Hank Schraderbräu that there's a better way to do his job. He's also been around Walt long enough to see how he operates, I think that gives him a pretty significant edge. The one thing that keeps plaguing my mind is how all of this will lead up to the flashforwards seen in the earlier episodes.


----------



## RevDrucifer

As much as I love this show, I'm bummed that Jesse and Walt are at odds. I totally understand it, but I really enjoyed their relationship in the past. 

Easily the best damn show out there next to Lost, (IMO). Glad this last season is doing the complete opposite of Dexter and NOT SUCKING.


----------



## fps

RevDrucifer said:


> As much as I love this show, I'm bummed that Jesse and Walt are at odds. I totally understand it, but I really enjoyed their relationship in the past.
> 
> Easily the best damn show out there next to Lost, (IMO). Glad this last season is doing the complete opposite of Dexter and NOT SUCKING.



Yar, there was something so almost sweet about it, though I guess it was always too good to last! The cast is quite small now too, there's an aftermath feel to it, very tense.


----------



## shadowvault

The only series ive ever watched.Totally worth it


----------



## Sofos

Some people just suck at shooting.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Well this is going to be the longest week ever.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Called it the second Walt called and gave them coordinates. I was watching with my dad, and he was like why the .... are you shaking the sofa so much?

Agreed.

Longest. Week. Ever.


----------



## MFB

Called it RIGHT before it happened

My room-mate called it as


Spoiler



Hank dying


 and I figured out the why, but more because of Marie then anything else.



Spoiler



She's been dressed in all black for like two episodes now, so it seemed like something was bound to happen.
The ending was horseshit however, because it can only go so many ways and we know what has to happen


----------



## wankerness

Just...jesus christ. And 


Spoiler



I'm guessing if hank dies that he uses his last few seconds alive to forward walt's phone confession to marie so she ends up blowing the lid on the whole thing. I'm really not happy about Gomie and (almost definitely) Hank biting it, though. I was sure either him or Marie was probably going to die in the next 45 seconds as soon as they did that "I love you" deal over the phone cause that is what cable tv has taught me over the last few years! And they had her filmed with that weird setup where you could see all the way down the hall from her so I was expecting some assassin to run in and blast her or something. It was a very subtle misdirect!

EDIT: Speaking of misdirects, I just realized that from the fadeout you think Jesse's going to get away and Hank's going to die, so it will probably be vice versa


----------



## jordanky

Well, that has been the most tense bit of television programming I've ever experienced. Whew!


----------



## Kiwimetal101

This show is insane, I am way to involved in this program I was shaking during that final scene.. 

LONGEST WEEK LONG WAIT EVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!

EDIT: "we have come this far, for us. What's one more?" AGBURIBHISFV


----------



## flexkill

Fvck me!!!! I was like....please just ten more minutes....TEN MORE MINUTES!!!!!

That hillbilly had a USAS 12!!!! FVCK YES!!!!!


----------



## DVRP

I started breathing heavy over those last 10 minutes. That was possibly the most tension I've seen portrayed through a tv show.


----------



## SkapocalypseNow

My reaction to the end of this week's episode.







Spoiler



No but seriously, between the coordinates already being given and that phone conversation, especially "It may be a while before I get home," it was a dead giveaway that shit was about to get real pretty much immediately. Although a good point was made a few posts up about misdirection, so now I don't know what to think.

Also, as was mentioned above, I definitely noticed Marie wearing black for two episodes. Since that color chart was posted up, I couldn't help but notice it. And I thought it was clever in last week's episode, that when Hank was trying to get her out of the house for a while, her suitcases just happened to be purple. Might've been a coincidence but I do think it was a sort of symbol of normalcy for her, and by turning down the chance to leave, she lost the last opportunity she would have to exist somewhat normally (by her standards), however temporary it might've been.



In any case, this is going to be a long week.


----------



## Hollowway

Yeah, I know that seems like an obvious ending, but


Spoiler



I'm actually thinking they wouldn't make such a rookie writing mistake in this show. The bit about "I love you" leading to Hank dying would just be such an obvious development, I also think it's a misdirect and that Hank will probably live. That being said, I don't really over-think this show, because it just seems to work for me, and if I just hang back it inevitably provides great twists and developments, and no real deus ex machinas to piss me off.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Spoiler



I just have no ....ing idea what Walt was thinking for letting himself getting arrested.


----------



## Pooluke41

Spoiler



I think jesse's gonna go out from behind and get the pistol walt dropped.


----------



## Hollowway

Pooluke41 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I think jesse's gonna go out from behind and get the pistol walt dropped.





Spoiler



Holy crap, you're right! And then probably hold Walt hostage to get away? Or just drive off? I can't figure it out. And part of me doesn't want to, because I want to savor every last second of these remaining episodes.


----------



## Sean Conklin

Spoiler



Well Hank is going to do something with Walt I think. Perhaps use Walt as a body shield, because the episode ended with Hank right behind the car Walt is in.


----------



## sakeido

totally crazy episode but unusually for this show two different characters grabbed the Idiot Ball in this episode and didn't let go 



Spoiler



first Walt. that phone call was a piss poor performance on his part - that he missed something as obvious as checking to see if his rental van had GPS, and confessed to a huge number of crimes on the phone driving out to his money.

second Hank. he didn't even need to show himself at the money site - if he recorded the phone call, that would have been enough to take Walt in and they could have dug up the money later since they had already tracked him. But he really screwed up by calling into his wife to gloat about how he busted Walt, rather than calling into the DEA to get some heavily armed backup out there to secure the money.



what happens now?


Spoiler



Gomez seems like a goner for sure. Can't even begin to guess about Jesse and Hank but they might end up as hostages so the neo nazis can force Walt to cook for them.


----------



## Hammer

Spoiler



Walt will live and won't be arrested IMO, only based off the two scenes with him having hair and different glasses. Also, piss poor aiming from everyone, but it's a movie I guess. Come on, the dude with the M16-ish rifle could have easily capped both Gomez and Hank...


----------



## jordanky

Spoiler



I'm thinking that with all those bullets hitting the car Walt was in, wouldn't at least one of them hit him?


----------



## MFB

jordanky said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking that with all those bullets hitting the car Walt was in, wouldn't at least one of them hit him?





Spoiler



They're mostly confined to the front of the truck right now, taking out headlights and the engine, so they've got some room between him and the bullets. However, the aim of Todd's uncle is astounding given how many rounds they fired vs. how many have hit (answer: a shitload of bullets to zero hits)


----------



## wankerness

At this point anyone clicking on the thread should be smart enough to have watched the last episode, so I'm done with the ol' green text till next week! (spoiler warning if you really like trying to ruin things for yourself)

Post from another forum that made me rethink my opinion on Walt bigtime:



> Walt is a superior moral agent to Hank. Both were given the opportunity for decisions, and Walt made the more moral decision every time. (at least recently anyway)
> 
> Walt is has the opportunity to kill Hank as well chronicled in our thread here, and even after Saul suggests it he refuses. Even though he knows he is risking everything. He is given the opportunity to kill Jessie, and it is suggested again and he refuses again. It is not until Jessie directly threatens his family and tells him he will be coming after what he loves that he reluctantly decides to kill him. At the end he sees Jessie and Hank have followed him to the money. He knows he can have them both killed, he has armed backup that is a few minutes away with superior numbers, and instead he calls off the attack and orders them not to come. Even though he knows by doing that he is giving up not only his freedom, but all of his money, all of his money for his children (again!) and making all the terrible things he had done be for nothing. Even faced with this he chooses not to make the kill order, and in fact calls it off. Drops his gun, when he could have gone out shooting (he believes he is going to die anyway) and voluntarily walks into custody. Even cuffed in the truck with Hank gloating over him, he still tries to yell to stop the attack.
> 
> If Hank was really after justice he would have instantly gone to the DEA once he knew what was going on, they had more manpower and more resources, he could have given them all the information. His wife begs him to do it. They would have found evidence against Walt eventually. Hank does not do this because he knows it will be the end of his career. Out of cowardice and self interest he decides to try and get Walt himself. His only motivation is selfish personal revenge, not justice. He sets up the meeting with Jessie and Walt knowing that there is a chance it is a trap Jessie will be killed, and doesn't care because sacrificing Jessie would just be another way of catching Walt. His only concern is revenge at all costs. The opposite of Walt in the final scene.
> 
> Gomie is collateral damage.


----------



## pink freud

jordanky said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking that with all those bullets hitting the car Walt was in, wouldn't at least one of them hit him?



If they couldn't


Spoiler



manage to hit somebody the size of Hank with a wall of bullets


 I think


Spoiler



Walt is pretty safe


.


----------



## Xaios

sakeido said:


> totally crazy episode but unusually for this show two different characters grabbed the Idiot Ball in this episode and didn't let go
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> first Walt. that phone call was a piss poor performance on his part - that he missed something as obvious as checking to see if his rental van had GPS, and confessed to a huge number of crimes on the phone driving out to his money.





Spoiler



And such confessions would have been inadmissible without a warrant. Remember, Hank and Gomez are still operating outside the DEA's authority on this little sting.

Also, with regards to the van, there's a couple simpler explanations. He might have trusted Saul to get him an untraceable vehicle (which Saul technically did). And aside from that, the notion that a rental vehicle might be GPS-equipped might have not even crossed his mind. After all, he's obviously not an expert on the matter, and the past has shown that, as much as anything, he's been really lucky. Now his luck is running out.





sakeido said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> second Hank. he didn't even need to show himself at the money site - if he recorded the phone call, that would have been enough to take Walt in and they could have dug up the money later since they had already tracked him. But he really screwed up by calling into his wife to gloat about how he busted Walt, rather than calling into the DEA to get some heavily armed backup out there to secure the money.





Spoiler



Again, the phone call would be inadmissible. Besides, I wouldn't call it dumb, just not particularly genre savvy. Hank wanted to nail Walt to the wall for betraying his trust so badly. Besides, as far as he knew, the only one out there was gonna be Walt. Hank didn't know that Walt could have the cavalry there so quickly. Hell, WALT didn't even know that they could mobilize so fast.


----------



## Hollowway

wankerness said:


> At this point anyone clicking on the thread should be smart enough to have watched the last episode, so I'm done with the ol' green text till next week! (spoiler warning if you really like trying to ruin things for yourself)
> 
> Post from another forum that made me rethink my opinion on Walt bigtime:



Yeah, I think whoever made those assertions is really stretching the truth. Walt has killed or allowed far more people to die than Hank has. And ALWAYS out of selfishness. If he were truly only trying to provide for his family he would have stopped when he hit his goal of $737,000. But now he has around $20 million dollars, and has risked his family's safety and sanity to get there. I think the show did a pretty good job of showing how Hank has been right about all of his hunches regarding this case, and the rest of the department, IMO, wouldn't have been able to bring Walt in. It's really only Hank who has been able to. And, ego or not, this has been Hank's personal project since the beginning, so that much hasn't changed. But, while Hank is not perfect, and would lose no tears over Jesse's death, Walt's racked up a body count higher that I could even hazard to guess.


----------



## brutalwizard

Actor Aaron Paul Rents Boise's Egyptian Theatre For Public 'Breaking Bad' Screening | Boise State Public Radio

My bassist's Gf won some tickets for this today listening to a pop radio station. They have some extra tickets and I get to attend YESSAHZ.

I am mucho pump.


----------



## Hollowway

brutalwizard said:


> Actor Aaron Paul Rents Boise's Egyptian Theatre For Public 'Breaking Bad' Screening | Boise State Public Radio



I like how on his tweet he put #YeahBitch.


----------



## JustMac

Is it me or has Hank become el gigantor douchebag since the series returned? I used to really like his character, and he seemed like a genuinely good guy. Now he's just a career-obsessed, reckless, selfish asshole. 

Also....most recent episode was mind-blowing,


Spoiler



The moment I saw the trucks on the horizon I instantly got that sinking feeling, something which a tv series hasn't induced in me in years. I've got to admit, I kinda doubt they'd let Hank be killed off at the beginning of an episode, he's too vital of a character, but we'll see. Gomie is the guy clearly wearing the "red shirt" in that final shootout, my money's on him getting offed at the beginning of the next ep. I noticed the camera kept cutting to Jesse frantically looking for a way out, perhaps he finds some keys to that Dodge and Hank jumps in. You can really feel the show heating up for the final few episodes though, can't wait to see how all this turns out.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/12/b...etter-call-saul-is-picked-up-by-amc.html?_r=0

So, there's that.


----------



## wankerness

I bet there are legions of people yelling about how that news is a spoiler cause now they know he won't die, or something.

It will probably be bad cause the last Vince Gilligan-written spinoff with awesome characters from an awesome show was pretty damn bad (Lone Gunmen). I mean, I'll hope it isn't and I'll certainly watch the first couple episodes, but these things never seem to go well!


----------



## brutalwizard

wankerness said:


> I bet there are legions of people yelling about how that news is a spoiler cause now they know he won't die, or something.
> 
> It will probably be bad cause the last Vince Gilligan-written spinoff with awesome characters from an awesome show was pretty damn bad (Lone Gunmen). I mean, I'll hope it isn't and I'll certainly watch the first couple episodes, but these things never seem to go well!



Its a prequel.....


----------



## wankerness

Oh, good. The link I saw earlier didn't mention that, this one clearly does, I'm a genius 

I still figure it will bomb but hey, at least it will be better than Franklin and Bash.


----------



## Tang

Guys, this is so perfect. Jimmy nails Cranston's mannerisms.



EDIT: the guys who played Hank and Gus were spot on too..


----------



## wankerness

Those elaborate nerdy recreations he does (the GoT one is like this too) just make me embarrassed for him cause of the audience reactions, you can tell barely any of them have seen what he's parodying so most of the actually clever stuff just gets dead silence and then they do some fakey half-laugh whenever there's something they don't get but looks like broad humor to them (ex the pizza throw, the ass being blown off). In conclusion, Jimmy Fallon is a huge nerd and whoever wrote this is clearly a huge fan. I liked the Jay Leno.

The guy who was Jesse at the beginning is pretty good, too.


----------



## MikeH

This last episode has me extremely on edge. I'm so nervous about the next episode. FACK!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

oh man this episode is fu_c_king crazy and its only half over!


----------



## pink freud

MikeH said:


> This last episode has me extremely on edge. I'm so nervous about the next episode. FACK!



Plus it had some of the best acting from Aaron Paul I've ever seen, and that's saying something. The expression on his face when Hank finally found Walt was amazing.


----------



## Murdstone

That was a nuclear explosion.


----------



## Sofos

Best. Episode. Ever.


----------



## MikeH

Dude....


----------



## Ralyks




----------



## DVRP

Holy fack


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Everything just imploded on itself..

Hes finally lost everything and it's hit him hard, and we know he's got something planned just not exactly what it is.. FUCK I LOVE THIS SHOW [email protected][email protected][email protected]!^%&@&*%$!&*


----------



## wankerness

I think this episode went a bit over the top. The part where the baby said MAMA! was definitely a bit too much for me, and overall it just seemed maybe TOO horrific, especially Todd's cave. Oh well. It sure has managed to remain completely unpredictable! I'm still really wondering what the machine gun we saw in the beginning of season 5 was for - killing jesse or saving him? Probably something else entirely, if my guesses the last few weeks are anything to go by.


----------



## SkapocalypseNow

oh my god.


----------



## Mexi

sweet jesus ....


----------



## Cynic

wankerness said:


> I'm still really wondering what the machine gun we saw in the beginning of season 5 was for - killing jesse or saving him?



if the choice is between the two, then saving him. he's packing too much heat just for one person, and he would have just left them with the aryans if he wanted jesse dead.


----------



## Jzbass25

I'm still on team Walter lol


----------



## jordanky

Spoiler



Ive kind of figured thusfar that Walt would be going to use that mega gun to rescue Jesse, but now I've sort of changed my mind. I think he has gone off the deep end, especially since he plainly told Jesse that he let Jane die. Then again, Walt could lose everything else and his only sense of remorse could be going back to save Pinkman as a last good deed. Who the hell knows, trying to guess what's going to happen on BB is exhausting to,say that least. 

Also, I'm SUPER glad that Breaking Bad has the writing team that it does; otherwise Skyler would have 'accidentally' gotten stabbed in that scuffle which would have been ridiculous.


----------



## Hollowway

Whoa. The Jesse storyline really bummed me out here. This episode is by far the darkest it's been. Maybe just because we've connected with Jesse as a person? Either way this one really got to me, and has gone beyond comic and TV violence into a really depressing area. Not that it's bad, but man oh man! I gotta hand it to the writers, though. I'm at a loss for predicting what will happen. 
And here's a question I have: it appeared that Skyler understood what Walt was trying to do during that phone call. Am I reading too much into that, or does she understand that he's trying to save her?

Edit: Also, best episode title so far. If you don't know what it means (I didn't) Google it and read about it a little. And then rename your band Ozymandias!


----------



## Kiwimetal101

jordanky said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm SUPER glad that Breaking Bad has the writing team that it does; otherwise Skyler would have 'accidentally' gotten stabbed in that scuffle which would have been ridiculous.



Agreed,


Spoiler



it was ALOT more powerful as a scene having walter jr take control like we haven't seen him do before, and when Walt snr realizes he's ruined his family when their both sitting on the floor scared



^I think Skyler might realise when she gets holly back if she hasn't already


----------



## pink freud

Hollowway said:


> Whoa. The Jesse storyline really bummed me out here. This episode is by far the darkest it's been. Maybe just because we've connected with Jesse as a person? Either way this one really got to me, and has gone beyond comic and TV violence into a really depressing area. Not that it's bad, but man oh man! I gotta hand it to the writers, though. I'm at a loss for predicting what will happen.
> And here's a question I have: it appeared that Skyler understood what Walt was trying to do during that phone call. Am I reading too much into that, or does she understand that he's trying to save her?
> 
> Edit: Also, best episode title so far. If you don't know what it means (I didn't) Google it and read about it a little. And then rename your band Ozymandias!



Skyler knows what's up. Walt knew that there would be cops there (Marie would insist on it) so he fed her falsehoods that only she would know were false that put all the blame on him, making the cops think Skyler is completely innocent (or at least blameless).


----------



## flexkill

I didn't think I would ever watch a TV show better than the Sopranos.......Breaking Bad might just be that show!!!! That last episode was some of the best TV I have seen in a very long time! I mean dude.....I haven't felt this much for a character/s ever I don't think. Simply bravo.


somehow all the others find a way to fvck it up....not here....just keeps giving!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Most intense 46 minutes of my life. Waiting for the next episode has never been this hard.


----------



## Hammer

Spoiler



The house is definitely burning at some point. I think Walt will send someone to do it. I mean Holly isn't in the firetruck for no reason. Everything will be up in flames.

Walt may even kill Skyler and he may even torch the house because of this, judging from the fact that he's picking up on the habits of his victims and the old lady's reaction when she sees him, even though I don't think he will start Heisenbau any time soon, mostly because he'll be dead. I don't think that Walt will pull a Scarface though with that MG. He might go after Hitler's buddies, maybe even to rescue Jesse. He may even take the ricin himself.

I'm pretty sure that the end will be mad, and if I'm right...oh my god...


----------



## tacotiklah

Finally got around to watching last night's episode. That did not end the way I expected at all. This is intense to the point where I literally have no clue how it's going to end at all.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

ghstofperdition said:


> This is intense to the point where I literally have no clue how it's going to end at all.



Thats the best thing about this show, you can't predict anything since the writers are willing to take whatever twists/turns/deaths they want unlike other shows


----------



## Fat-Elf

Hammer said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The house is definitely burning at some point. I think Walt will send someone to do it. I mean Holly isn't in the firetruck for no reason. Everything will be up in flames.
> 
> Walt may even kill Skyler and he may even torch the house because of this, judging from the fact that he's picking up on the habits of his victims and the old lady's reaction when she sees him, even though I don't think he will start Heisenbau any time soon, mostly because he'll be dead. I don't think that Walt will pull a Scarface though with that MG. He might go after Hitler's buddies, maybe even to rescue Jesse. He may even take the ricin himself.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that the end will be mad, and if I'm right...oh my god...





Spoiler



The house was clearly not burnt when Walter went to get the ricin and I don't really see the point of burning it after it's abandoned. Something is going to burn for sure, but I don't think it's the house.


----------



## Jake

I literally almost shit my pants last night watching that...this is the greatest show I've ever watched. I cant even fathom how its gonna end now.



Spoiler



Personally I think that Skyler is next to go, and then Walt will poison Jesse with the Ricin before he dies himself. Either that or Marie is gonna go off the deep end and do something drastic like burn down Walts house. I dont' even know where it's gonna go from here. Too crazy.


----------



## MikeH

If Jesse dies, I will 100% no doubt cry.


----------



## wankerness

MikeH said:


> If Jesse dies, I will 100% no doubt cry.



I liked Jesse up until this half-season but at this point he kind of deserves it. I mean, he had an out, multiple times! He throws away his future to try and burn walt's house down cause walt made that damn kid sick! If he'd KILLED the kid I'd understand a bit more, but that jesse is asking for it at this point. He was def my favorite character for seasons 1-first half of 5 though.


----------



## pink freud

Jesse is an endearing and sympathetic character, but objectively he deserves whatever happens to him just as much as Walt. Both are murderers, both contribute the ruin of many people's lives, both have heartlessly manipulated people (don't forget Jesse's scheme to get recovering addicts hooked on his product). The show has manipulated us into loving Jesse, just like it manipulates us into wanting Walt to come out ahead, but we can't forget that these are people who do/have done horrible unforgivable things for their personal benefit. I think that's one of the meta-points of Breaking Bad: Seeing how far a person can go before they are irredeemable to the viewers.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Its been a while since I screamed at a TV show. Thanks, Breaking Bad.


----------



## Hollowway

I don't know if it would make it good writing or bad, but I personally would like to see both Walt and Jesse live. Not in a happy ending sort of a way, and it might be unrealistic given everything else that's happened, but I would just be personally bummed if they were both offed.

I'm actually surprised how vitriolic Walt was toward Jesse in last night's episode, given how bad he felt about what happened to Hank. It's like he had a moment of realization that he just can't kill everyone that gets in his way, but then he was so hurtful to Jesse. I actually thought Walt had some master plan to save Jesse, but it looks like he really did want him dead.


----------



## MikeH

I sincerely expect Walt to die. He's too far gone at this point. I just feel as though Jesse still has a very human emotion to him, and that he's not too far over the brink to be turned around.


----------



## bouVIP

I think in the end Walt wants Jesse to be the one to take him out which is why he told him about what happened with Jane, to like really piss him off and want revenge...

That or Walt's just a super asshole.


----------



## pink freud

Hollowway said:


> I'm actually surprised how vitriolic Walt was toward Jesse in last night's episode, given how bad he felt about what happened to Hank. It's like he had a moment of realization that he just can't kill everyone that gets in his way, but then he was so hurtful to Jesse. I actually thought Walt had some master plan to save Jesse, but it looks like he really did want him dead.



I'm thinking that Walt felt (at that point in time at least) that Hank's death was Jesse's fault. He's feeling that if Jesse had gone through with leaving for Alaska instead of teaming up with Hank (keep in mind that Walt doesn't know how Jesse and Hank got together exactly) that Hank wouldn't have gotten enough evidence to continue his investigation. It's simultaneously the truth and a blame-shift (as Walt himself isn't innocent either).

Up until Holly had her stern conversation with Walt he wasn't thinking clearly. It wasn't until his conversation with Skyler that he was back to calculating his moves.


----------



## Hollowway

bouVIP said:


> I think in the end Walt wants Jesse to be the one to take him out which is why he told him about what happened with Jane, to like really piss him off and want revenge...
> 
> That or Walt's just a super asshole.



Actually, I could see that happening. I could see Jesse killing Walt (in self defense, though. Or something not super premeditated) and being the survivor. I just can't picture them both dying before the end of the story.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

We know he lives for a while because of the two flash forwards. Perhaps he returns with that giant machine gun you see in his trunk and makes a last stand or something.


----------



## bouVIP

pink freud said:


> I'm thinking that Walt felt (at that point in time at least) that Hank's death was Jesse's fault. He's feeling that if Jesse had gone through with leaving for Alaska instead of teaming up with Hank (keep in mind that Walt doesn't know how Jesse and Hank got together exactly) that Hank wouldn't have gotten enough evidence to continue his investigation. It's simultaneously the truth and a blame-shift (as Walt himself isn't innocent either).
> 
> Up until Holly had her stern conversation with Walt he wasn't thinking clearly. It wasn't until his conversation with Skyler that he was back to calculating his moves.



That actually makes more sense than what I thought.


----------



## wankerness

leftyguitarjoe said:


> We know he lives for a while because of the two flash forwards. Perhaps he returns with that giant machine gun you see in his trunk and makes a last stand or something.



They sure made a huge point of showing Walt and Walt Jr watching the end of scarface where he makes a last stand with a huge machine gun before dying, but that doesn't necessarily mean Walt's going to do it!


----------



## Xaios

Between this episode and "The Red Wedding" in Game of Thrones, 2013 has a pretty solid chance of being "most unflinchingly brutal year in TV history."


----------



## pink freud

Xaios said:


> Between this episode and "The Red Wedding" in Game of Thrones, 2013 has a pretty solid chance of being "most unflinchingly brutal year in TV history."



I kind of hope it doesn't set off a trend. Stuff like this is spectacular because it is rare.


----------



## wankerness

pink freud said:


> I kind of hope it doesn't set off a trend. Stuff like this is spectacular because it is rare.



It probably will, just look at shows like Hannibal and Banshee.


----------



## UltraParanoia

He's obviously a known criminally (eventually anyway), because he goes back to his boarded up house the neighbour sees him & is stunned.

I'd say he has the machine gun in his trunk at all times, even though he's now gone to change his name etc there is still a chance someone will notice him & he'll be super paranoid of that. 

Although, I'd say he'll come back for revenge against the white supremist guys. Save Jesse (maybe) & get his 70 million back. 70 million is worth a fight!


----------



## Xaios

Even with all the madness contained in last night's episode, this is the face that drove it all home. Even the cold, stone heart of Heisenberg couldn't bear it.


----------



## Hollowway

wankerness said:


> They sure made a huge point of showing Walt and Walt Jr watching the end of scarface where he makes a last stand with a huge machine gun before dying, but that doesn't necessarily mean Walt's going to do it!



Yeah, given all the foreshadowing in Marie's clothing colors you'd think that the Scarface movie would be foreshadowing of some sort. But if that's the case then I'm still waiting to figure out WTF the "Hank's minerals" subplot has to do with anything.


----------



## Hollowway

Xaios said:


> Even with all the madness contained in last night's episode, this is the face that drove it all home. Even the cold, stone heart of Heisenberg couldn't bear it.



Yep. Holly in that scene, and Jesse being all beat up and enslaved were by far the most profoundly disturbing scenes of this entire series. You'd think that dissolving a murder victim in acid would be dark, but that played out like black comedy. But this past episode was, for whatever reason, really really scary.


----------



## MFB

Spoiler



The one thing that annoyed me about Walt's taking of Holly, is that the police were there listening in and getting the report; so they know who took her, what she's wearing, and will most likely be taking in all children reported left within the past X amount of hours - so she's going to make it back home, which makes me wonder "WHY?!" It'll be a moot point once that APB goes out. I could have seen him doing it far worse by bringing her to another state and leaving her, or maybe dropping her off at an orphanage, but giving them to a fire station who are usually good friends with cops? No way.


----------



## Sofos

Spoiler



he had their home address written on a piece of paper stuck to her jacket. He fully intended for her to go home.


----------



## MFB

Huh, guess I missed that part


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Yea he just wanted to put all the blame on himself to reduce any chance of skyler going to jail so she could look after the kids


----------



## fps

Spoiler



One thing I think was unrealistic and put in purely for the audience, rather than being in keeping with the character, was Walt's immediate reaction when Hank died. They might be family, but to my mind Walt is too far gone to react like that to what is another in a stream of dead bodies. I felt he collapsed in grief purely because Hank is technically family, and therefore by the rules of television it must matter the most and receive a response in keeping. I think Walt would be numb at this point, something like that would be another inducer of shock, and the ramifications of it wouldn't hit him instantly, but later, maybe 5 minutes, maybe a year. Perhaps I'm not taking into account that all this action has taken place in a single year though, so there isn't the kind of relationship collapse between them there would be if it had been five years.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

I'm loving Dean Norris lately


----------



## Fat-Elf

I just heard the last two episodes will be 75 minutes long. Now I'm waiting for today's(/tomorrow's here) episode even more.


----------



## pink freud

Kiwimetal101 said:


> I'm loving Dean Norris lately



Wouldn't it be epic if he played as an extra zombie in TWD? Just to keep the joke going and blow people's minds about the crossover connotations?


----------



## wankerness

pink freud said:


> Wouldn't it be epic if he played as an extra zombie in TWD? Just to keep the joke going and blow people's minds about the crossover connotations?



yeah epic bacon yolt lol


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Dungeon Commercial from Tim & Eric show on Vimeo

..... Dean Norris?? what you doing?


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Todd made me sad.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Spoiler



Another great episode, not the HOLY SHIT one's were used to though. I wasn't expecting andrea to actually take a bullet to be honest. Seeing the progression of walt in the isolation of the cabin was great however. Walt Jnr having he name changed back to Flyn again and then "Why don't you just die already?".... Fuck that was a tad heartbreaking, but I've really liked how Jnr has stepped up from "Whats for breakfast?" to being the man of the family now.

The finally sequence was GENIOUS, Walt realised that there is no going back when gretchen said that the walter white they knew was gone, hence giant gun ricin and highly likely shit storm. 
It felt like Vince Gilligan and Bryan Cryanston were talking to us too "You guys ready? Shits gonna hit the fan, but its gonna be good"

Also I feel bad for Jesse's girlfriends...


----------



## SkapocalypseNow

Spoiler



Damn. Captain Breakfast is suddenly a strong independent white boy who ain't need no dad. And I've always hated Todd, but killing Andrea sealed the deal for me. Vince Gilligan will be doing us all a disservice if he doesn't die in a huge fire next week. Gahhhh I hate him and his stupid face


----------



## Tang

Vince Gilligan has succeeded in making me feel bad for Walt again.. damnit!


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

Tang said:


> Vince Gilligan has succeeded in making me feel bad for Walt again.. damnit!



Same. I really didn't want to...


----------



## Hollowway

I thought tonight's episode was really good. It's so ridiculously dark now, though! If it were like this at the beginning I wouldn't have watched it. But the Jesse plot line, with what's happening with him and what happened to Andrea, is so hard to watch. I was super excited when he broke out, only to have him end up worse than before. At the same time I'm proud of how much he learned about doing those cooks well. 
And I actually really like the Todd character. He is truly a psychopath. Huge props to the director for how he acts.
And at this point I want Jack and his crew to die and for Jesse and Walt to live. And I know it won't happen, but someone needs to punch Gretchen and that guy from Gray Matter for saying Walt didn't contribute anything.


----------



## brutalwizard

Spoiler



I think He going to riacin the gray matter partner people


----------



## Dalcan

SkapocalypseNow said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Damn. Captain Breakfast is suddenly a strong independent white boy who ain't need no dad. And I've always hated Todd, but killing Andrea sealed the deal for me. Vince Gilligan will be doing us all a disservice if he doesn't die in a huge fire next week. Gahhhh I hate him and his stupid face



^^ This


----------



## wankerness

I wouldn't be surprised if Todd and Lydia are the only ones left standing at the end, they're the only ones without any ideals or moral systems and thus are the most dangerous. Todd is really unlike any other psycho I can remember in any movie/tv show, he's such a likable doof most of the time. Like, you know he's murderous evil torturer guy, but I just couldn't help but kinda like the guy during the ice cream scene. He's trying to be nice! He's like some kind of weird Lenny.


----------



## flexkill

Todd is a scary freaky motherfvcker!.....You know that quiet-crazy, dead eyed, mental patient type scary LOL.

When he shot that chick in the back of her head I was like ...Oh no he didn't!!!


----------



## asfeir

True, the way he shot the kid on the bike, and the girl in the last episode, coupled with dat face of his makes him a very interesting character for me. too bad we didn't get to see more because i'd be curious to see how they can develop his character.


----------



## wankerness

What do you mean "develop his character?" I think what we see is all there is. He's a void. A void with the hots for Lydia.


----------



## asfeir

wankerness said:


> What do you mean "develop his character?" I think what we see is all there is. He's a void. A void with the hots for Lydia.



I don't know maybe he's a bit like dexter..


----------



## pink freud

Geez, Walt, I know they dissed you on national television, but the M60 is a bit of an overreaction, don't ya think?


----------



## Ralyks

pink freud said:


> Geez, Walt, I know they dissed you on national television, but the M60 is a bit of an overreaction, don't ya think?


 
Doubt the M60 is for Grey Matter.
The ricin, on the other hand...


----------



## gunshow86de

Spoiler



I think Walt is going to take the Ricin himself, right before he goes H.A.M. on that Neo-Nazi compound. 

Final scene: the Walt and Jr/Flynn enjoy a nice breakfast at Denny's. Walt teaches Jr the formula for the blue meth so he can continue the family business.


----------



## pink freud

Ralyks said:


> Doubt the M60 is for Grey Matter.
> The ricin, on the other hand...



T'was a joke, good sir.

Obviously the M60 is for Walt Jr.


----------



## gunshow86de

pink freud said:


> Obviously the M60 is for Walt Jr.



What an ungrateful bastard. Everything Walt did was to provide for the family. THAT INCLUDES BREAKFAST, ASSHOLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crg123

pink freud said:


> T'was a joke, good sir.
> 
> Obviously the M60 is for Walt Jr.



hahahaa I laughed too hard and people at work are looking at me now..


----------



## Sean Conklin

Tang said:


> Vince Gilligan has succeeded in making me feel bad for Walt again.. damnit!



haha same! To an extent anyway. He stills needs to face the music of justice for all he's done, but it did seem like he was remorseful to a degree.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker




----------



## SkapocalypseNow

DanakinSkywalker said:


>


Walt Jr. spinoff - Breaking Fast. "I am the one who eats."


----------



## Hollowway

gunshow86de said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I think Walt is going to take the Ricin himself, right before he goes H.A.M. on that Neo-Nazi compound.
> 
> Final scene: the Walt and Jr/Flynn enjoy a nice breakfast at Denny's. Walt teaches Jr the formula for the blue meth so he can continue the family business.



Geez, I hope you're wrong about that. Call me a sucker for a happy ending, but I want to see both Jesse and Walt survive. Or at least Jesse. But you may be 100% correct. It's going to be really interesting how they tie everything up. And if they don't, and just pretty much stop and leave it to our imaginations I'm gonna be pissed. No Sopranos ending!! This show has been so solid in terms of not reversing on itself or abandoning plot lines, avoiding deus ex machina, etc (unlike Lost, which to this day pisses me off) it would be a shame to drop the ball and not wrap the whole thing up in one tidy little package. I don't need the whole thing to come to and and, but just give us an idea of where things are headed.


----------



## flexkill

SkapocalypseNow said:


> Walt Jr. spinoff - Breaking Fast. "I am the one who eats."








Breakfast is over when I say it's over!!!


----------



## bandinaboy

I hope you all realize that Jesse is immune to death. No matter what happens next week, he can't die. 

And all differences and arguments set aside, I am calling Jesse and Walt help each other take out the Nazis. 

And after the biggest brawl in the season, Walt makes it out alive, but then shortly after die of cancer. The biggest .... you vince can dish out! hahaha


----------



## MFB

So, Marie is also the wife in Michael J. Fox's new show; and her first outfit IS GOD DAMN PURPLE


----------



## wankerness

Good. I really like her on this show and hope she keeps getting work, even though a Michael J Fox show sounds like a recipe for disaster at this point.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Planning a mint finale party with a few people I know, this better go out with big mother fucking bang

Also Because Of Breaking Bad These 20 Things Will Never Be The Same


----------



## isispelican

did anyone notice that when Carmen gave Walter Jr. the phone where it supposedly was Marie she said "here he is" ?


----------



## ScottyB724

I think she was directing that towards Marie and the 'he' is Walt Jr.


----------



## wankerness




----------



## djyngwie

Holy over-interpretation, Batman!


----------



## Ralyks

One last night of the one who knocks


----------



## Jonathan20022

This is it guys, I'm incredibly sad but stoked to see what happens.


----------



## pink freud

wankerness said:


> *picture*



I see you have been on r/breakingbad as well


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

I'm pissed. I have no way to watch the last episode...


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

I'm calling it now: Walt dies. He has to.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

The last episode of Lost was more satisfying than what I just watched.


----------



## crg123

^ really? I liked it  Especially Jesse finally getting Todd and walt getting the best of Lydia by taking advantage of her neurotic and predicable nature.


----------



## Xaios

I was predictable, which is unusual. However, it was also _supremely_ satisfying. Especially...



Spoiler



when Jesse strangles Todd.



That felt SO GOOD!


----------



## MFB

The ending of this show was the ending it deserved.



Spoiler



I predicted Walt giving the gun to Jesse, and as much as he wants to do it because of all he's taken from him; Jesse still can't pull the trigger. Walt goes in for a hug as a last "I really am sorry for everything that's happened" and Jesse mis-interprets it as him going to finish him off and pulls the trigger out of fear and panic, killing Walt.

That's how I imagined it going down


----------



## MikeH

Fantastic ending. Especially the fact that they


Spoiler



didn't kill Jesse


. That would have made me cry. I felt like it brought enough closure to everything, and it wrapped it all up pretty well.


----------



## Jonathan20022

^ Agreed, that would have probably been the last heart wretching scene I probably would have WANTED to happen.

But it was incredibly satisfying, uneventful? Yes, but it was the ending the show needed. I personally expected to be hit like a train with the intensity of this episode, left sad and drained. But I'm the direct opposite, happy and satisfied with the ending, it's definitely a new feeling towards the ending of a series. Since I've always been on one side of the spectrum but never actually just satisfied with endings.

Can't wait to hear all the reactions.

Also, Kimmel on Talking Bad? Is that the first person they call to fill Bryan's spot? Jeez haha.


----------



## MFB

I was getting really worried when I looked at the clock and saw nothing had happened by 9:50


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Spoiler



If you think about it, Walt won. He ended up doing everything he thought we would at the very beginning. He died and got a bunch of money to his family. This was supposed to happen from day one.


----------



## jordanky

I though the finale was perfect for this series. There were no loose ends left undone, and this whole last string of episodes had such a smooth flow that it literally felt like it only lasted a week or two total. Nothing was so over the top or unpredictable that it stood out from the scope of the series as a whole, which really is a fine example of integrity in a television series. Good job Vince and company, I'm sure that Dexter's writers are feeling pretty stupid tonight haha


----------



## Kiwimetal101

I loved it, im feeling weird emotions right now thinking back on it. I liked how they wrapped everything up without going way over the top, it was a really satisfying ending to the whole series and left me a little terry eyed...


----------



## bouVIP

Needs more closure T_T I want to know what happens after with Jesse and his family.


----------



## RevDrucifer

Loved it.

Definitely sad, which didn't set in until about 20 minutes after the show.

Wonder how long it'll be before something like this ever comes on again, if ever.


----------



## BlindingLight7

I really didn't like it at all, it was way too drawn out and predictable. I could even say boring.


----------



## Dillski

I too would have liked to see more of how Jesse/ Walt's family turned out.
Other than that, I'd have to say it was a fitting end to the series


----------



## Hollowway

Perfect finale! I was sooo hoping it wasn't an everything-is-up-to-your-interpretation thing like The Sopranos. Or something out of left field like Seinfeld. I didn't find it too predictable, other than in areas where if it didn't happen I would have felt they were altering the trajectory of the plot lines. I really had no idea the Gretchen Elliott thing would go down that way. And if the bad guys didn't eat it I'd have thought the ending was intentionally trying to keep them alive. Bottom line for me is that this show has been about planning and precision how those things interact with the messy unpredictability of humans and life. To end the show with anything less than tying up the loose ends, however wind up, would have been a huge deviation. This is pretty much the only show I can think of that could be presented in a neat and tidy little package to someone without caveats about which seasons or episodes suck. I'm seriously thinking of buying he box set, just because it's such an incredible story.


----------



## Eclipse

I still can't fathom that it is actually all over. That last scene when Walter and Skyler were practically saying their final goodbyes was heart wrenching. I just wish Walt Jr. had gotten more closure. The last thing he ever said to his father was "why don't you just die already". 

I'm tearful!


----------



## flexkill

The ending was kind of a disappointment for me. I mean this LAST episode was no where near as good as the previous 2 IMHO... but whatever...it was still a fantastic fvcking series and will be missed.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Amazing Finale! After LOST and Mass Effect 3 this was the exact ending I wanted.


----------



## wankerness

Season 3/4/5 have some bad episodes in their first halves where people just mope around imo 

The finale was good. The guy complaining it was terrible should explain why, I don't see how people could be upset except that it was low-key.


----------



## MikeH

Jesse keeps driving and it eventually transitions to Need For Speed.


----------



## pink freud

bouVIP said:


> Needs more closure T_T I want to know what happens after with Jesse and his family.



Last scene with Jesse: Him driving fast in a crappy car.

Commercial for Jesse's new movie: Him driving fast in very expensive cars.

I'm guessing he gets involved with BB's version of Fast and the Furious.


----------



## asfeir

The most heart-breaking moment was surely when Walt saw his son entering the house struggling to walk.


----------



## Jake

I'm completely satisfied with the ending. I guess it's just now setting in to me that it's over. I would like to see what happens with Jesse and even what happened to Saul and Huell, but overall it was the ending that the show deserved.



Spoiler



Jesse strangling Todd was pretty much everything I was hoping for 

I'm also glad Marie didn't get much time in the finale because well..shes a bitch


----------



## tacotiklah

717ctsjz said:


> I'm completely satisfied with the ending. I guess it's just now setting in to me that it's over. I would like to see what happens with Jesse and even what happened to Saul and Huell, but overall it was the ending that the show deserved.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse strangling Todd was pretty much everything I was hoping for
> 
> I'm also glad Marie didn't get much time in the finale because well..shes a bitch




Hey now, Marie is my spirit animal! 





Spoiler



She always seems to be one step behind with her "inside information". 

I feel the finale went well. Walt dying was about the only real way to make the show feel finished, and I'm glad that Jesse was able to both choke the ....ing life out of Todd for his bullshit, and to escape relatively unscathed, all things considered. The M249 in the car trunk being hooked up to the key remote, and the ricin in Lydia's tea was a damn nice touch. The only thing I'm still unclear and and now won't ever get any closure on is exactly what it is that caused the rift between Walt, Gretchen, and Elliot that made Walt sell his share of Grey Matter. I felt more detail in that was in order, but at least we know what it is that they'll be doing. All in all, damn good ending to a phenomenal show.


----------



## crg123

^ I think it was that Walt and Gretchen were in loved and Gretchen cheated on Walt with Elliot, or something to that effect. That what I always thought happened. I loved the ending but I do agree I wish some more details of how they screwed Walt over with Grey Matter would have been interesting, but over all the ending was everything I was hoping for.


Spoiler



especially when he ....ing chokes the hell out of that "Opie dead-eyed piece of shit"


----------



## gunshow86de

717ctsjz said:


> what happened to Saul and Huell, but overall it was the ending that the show deserved.



Huell moved to Philadelphia where he became a garbage man/amateur standup comedian.


----------



## Mexi

The finale was perfect for the show. I was expecting a little more heart-pounding drama or some epic montage a la Six Feet Under or The Wire, but it wouldn't have worked with the way the series played out. The major loose ends were tied up and everyone got what they deserved in the end. seriously, who can honestly complain about that?


----------



## Hollowway

crg123 said:


> ^ I think it was that Walt and Gretchen were in loved and Gretchen cheated on Walt with Elliot, or something to that effect. That what I always thought happened.



Yeah, I don't remember if they said it directly or just implied it, but I remember it the same way. And obviously none of them at the time thought it would take off to become such a big company.


----------



## oniduder

i'm actually truly saddened that the show is over, 

i think the creators/writers did an excellent job with a powerful ending, but i'm actually down, 

i now have no television that i follow, and i can't imagine a better show to get excited about

this is truly a sub-par depression i'm in

don't cry for me,


----------



## Hammer

MikeH said:


> Jesse keeps driving and it eventually transitions to Need For Speed.



Let's look at it like this. If Aaron Paul's character isn't named Jesse Pinkman he could have just had problems with a certain vacuum cleaner, if you know what I mean. And if the Police didn't find the money he could even buy a Veyron easily, but he could also not go and get those millions after all. So yeah, it's very easy to think of that movie as a Breaking Bad sequel after all, because it's about some dude with a huge criminal record that took up illegal street racing or something IIRC.

Also, not bothering with the spoiler tag because well, there aren't many huge ones here I think.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I expected a bit more dramatic ending, like Walt and Jesse shooting each other at the same time and the last scene, instead of just Walt lying on the floor, the both would have. Just too predictable and happy for my taste but it was still a pretty worthy ending for the very best tv-series ever.

Btw, has everyone completely forgot the Saul spin-off? Can't wait for it.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

Spoiler



In the end Walt died with the family he spent more time with; his cooking equipment. I really liked the ending, and like someone said earlier Walt accomplished his goal of leaving his wife and children the money from his life's work. I will miss this show very much, and will definitely pick up the box set.


----------



## fps

BlindingLight7 said:


> I really didn't like it at all, it was way too drawn out and predictable. I could even say boring.



The real finale to the show as an action show, to me, lay with Gus Fring in Season 4. This season has been about the aftermath, the cost, the inevitability of the closing of the net.


Spoiler



Even those characters who escaped death have uncertain futures, but there is the chance for us to hope for them, and that works, for me


----------



## MikeH

This is still my #1 scene from the series, and TV in general. The most intense 3 minutes I've ever witnessed.


----------



## fps

Spaceman_Spiff said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> In the end Walt died with the family he spent more time with; his cooking equipment. I really liked the ending, and like someone said earlier Walt accomplished his goal of leaving his wife and children the money from his life's work. I will miss this show very much, and will definitely pick up the box set.





Spoiler



or did he get to leave the money? i think he did. still, it's a nice one to ponder.


----------



## MikeH

Spoiler



Whatever money Jack and Co. stole will not be given to the family. I'm sure authorities will confiscate that, provided that they even find it. The $9+ million that he gave to Gretchen and Elliot to give to Flynn will still be, I presume, given to him on his birthday. Walt put a pretty good, masterfully devised scare into them, so I don't think they have any reason not to give it to him.


----------



## pink freud

In my ideal world


Spoiler



Jesse knows where the money is, and uses it to set up a rehab clinic, where he is sitting in the big seat. It would bring it around to when he was questioning the experience of the councilor when he was in rehab.


----------



## Cloudy

717ctsjz said:


> I'm completely satisfied with the ending. I guess it's just now setting in to me that it's over. I would like to see what happens with Jesse and even what happened to Saul and Huell, but overall it was the ending that the show deserved.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse strangling Todd was pretty much everything I was hoping for
> 
> I'm also glad Marie didn't get much time in the finale because well..shes a bitch



I'm pretty sure they're making a spin off series about Saul so that'll most likely be answered later on there.


----------



## MikeH

Better Call Saul! will be a prequel.


Spoiler



If you remember, Saul changes his identity when Walt does, so he's not even Saul anymore.


----------



## Hollowway

Yeah, I'll agree that it's a bummer the show is over. It's cool that it is, because they didn't drag it on beyond it's true lifespan, but at the same time I can't remember a show that I felt was as close to perfection as this. I know AMC is trying like made to get me to watch Low Winter Sun, but I honestly haven't even looked at it yet. And I could start watching Dexter, but the consensus seems to be it's gotten silly over time. I have a feeling that Better Call Saul is not going to be as intense as BB, and will be much more comedic, so I don't have the same expectations of it.


----------



## pink freud

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I'll agree that it's a bummer the show is over. It's cool that it is, because they didn't drag it on beyond it's true lifespan, but at the same time I can't remember a show that I felt was as close to perfection as this. I know AMC is trying like made to get me to watch Low Winter Sun, but I honestly haven't even looked at it yet. And I could start watching Dexter, but the consensus seems to be it's gotten silly over time. I have a feeling that Better Call Saul is not going to be as intense as BB, and will be much more comedic, so I don't have the same expectations of it.



I hear the trick with Dexter is to watch the first four seasons and pretend it ends there.

I'm planning on trying to catch up on Boardwalk Empire. It seems interesting.


----------



## Jake

MikeH said:


> Better Call Saul! will be a prequel.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> If you remember, Saul changes his identity when Walt does, so he's not even Saul anymore.


Yupp, prequel, I guess Saul will just be in Nebraska managing a Cinabon


----------



## WiseSplinter

The finale was good for the most part, though I think they went a little easy on Walt at the end. He got everything he was going for without much of a hiccup, he got to say his goodbyes and finish what he started, as it were. 

All the pieces were set up and it played out pretty predictably for BB, usually they toss in a few more surprises. The only thing I didn't see coming was his visit to the Grey Matter couple, that scene was so great! 

But all in all, still one of the best shows ever.


----------



## Murdstone

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I'll agree that it's a bummer the show is over. It's cool that it is, because they didn't drag it on beyond it's true lifespan, but at the same time I can't remember a show that I felt was as close to perfection as this. I know AMC is trying like made to get me to watch Low Winter Sun, but I honestly haven't even looked at it yet. And I could start watching Dexter, but the consensus seems to be it's gotten silly over time. I have a feeling that Better Call Saul is not going to be as intense as BB, and will be much more comedic, so I don't have the same expectations of it.



Keep your eyes on Rectify, its first season was only 6 episodes and they were some incredible television. I expect big things from it in the close future.


----------



## Ralyks

This is going to quickly go from "Official Breaking Bad Thread" to "Official what do I watch now that Breaking Bad is over? Thread".

... Any suggestions?


----------



## MikeH

Yeah, I still have no idea what to do with my life. My only plausible idea is to wait a couple of weeks and start the series over, and then just perpetually continue doing that until I eventually die.


----------



## wankerness

Ralyks said:


> This is going to quickly go from "Official Breaking Bad Thread" to "Official what do I watch now that Breaking Bad is over? Thread".
> 
> ... Any suggestions?



Banshee, it's like Sons of Anarchy if it turned up the awesome and turned down the suck. Totally tasteless, loaded with nudity and extreme violence, but somehow less offensive than the moronic SOA.


----------



## Ralyks

MikeH said:


> Yeah, I still have no idea what to do with my life. My only plausible idea is to wait a couple of weeks and start the series over, and then just perpetually continue doing that until I eventually die.


 
This will probably happen once I get my hands on the blu-ray box set/barrel. Which I wouldn't be shocked if there are no preorders left at this point.


----------



## wankerness

Since I've been a fan of the show for years I already have all the seasons on bluray and thus the set pisses me off cause I'd be buying mostly stuff I already own! IT REWARDS CASUALS!!! /rage


----------



## fps

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I'll agree that it's a bummer the show is over. It's cool that it is, because they didn't drag it on beyond it's true lifespan,



Yeah this. I'm really glad it hasn't gone longer. Even Season 5 to me had some very strange moments where it felt like characters were making decisions just to keep them in the same rooms and arcs. A lot of Mike's behaviour was very surprising to me in its naivety.


----------



## abyss258

Ahem. (copypaste)







N-n-now this is the story all about h-how
My l-life got flipped, turned upside down
And if you've got a m-minute that's as long as it'll take
I'll tell you how I became the prince of a food called pancakes

In west Albuquerque, born and r-r-raised
Eating breakfast was where I spent most of my days
Fumbling, mumbling and stumbling to school
And moanin' bout the boiler c-cause the showers too cool,
When a couple of guys, they were up to no good
Started making crystal in m-my neighbourhood
Dad didn't come home one night and my mom


Spoiler



....ed Ted


And said "You're moving with your auntie and uncle hank instead"

I asked for a car a-and my dad said "here"
License plate said "Flynn" and had a dice in the m-m-mirror
If anything I wondered how this car was acquired..
But I thought nah, forget it, Bo-bo...bo-bonfire!!



Spoiler



I found out about my dad about 8 months later,
And how he'd been arrested by G-Gomie & Schrader,
My mom got a call, she didn't look too chill
"Walter just called, uncle hank is kill".


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Breaking Bad ends, and the U.S government shuts down....


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I just started watching this show, and am not sure if I want to finish it out because I'm not too cool with lots of gore and violence, but, it's seriously too good to just stop watching 

Also, you guys should run and watch the first two seasons of Hell On Wheels. The 3rd season is great Television, but they have new writers and a lot of the depth and dark, ....ed-up-ness of it is not present, so I haven't been able to make sense of it yet. You can honestly watch the first two seasons and pretend its over if you want, though. One of the best shows/movies/stories I've watched, despite the violence and what not. Plus, Dominique McElligott.


----------



## MFB

Adam Of Angels said:


> I just started watching this show, and am not sure if I want to finish it out because I'm not too cool with lots of gore and violence, but, it's seriously too good to just stop watching
> 
> Also, you guys should run and watch the first two seasons of Hell On Wheels. The 3rd season is great Television, but they have new writers and a lot of the depth and dark, ....ed-up-ness of it is not present, so I haven't been able to make sense of it yet. You can honestly watch the first two seasons and pretend its over if you want, though. One of the best shows/movies/stories I've watched, despite the violence and what not. Plus, Dominique McElligott.



This is my next television endeavor. I watched the first two episodes kind of "eh, why not" but I do enjoy cowboy shit so I'll give it a proper watch


----------



## Hollowway

I was just thinking about BB, and the explicit foreshadowing they did. One of the things I liked best about the show is that they kept a relatively narrow group of plot lines, kept them going and developed them, and didn't have a bunch of random characters. And the way they would start some episodes with a scene that you had no idea about, but knew it would fit into the story line several episodes later, made you (me, anyway) feel like this was a mature story, and they weren't just making it up as they went along. I know a lot of people on here liked Lost, but I felt like they would introduce some story line, or subplot, and then abandon it a few episodes later. And I really had the feeling that they were just making it up as they went along, and in retrospect wouldn't have introduced certain story lines or characters had they known where it would go. But BB strikes me as if they wrote the whole thing all at once, and then edited it to the best possible form, then shot it. I'm aware they didn't, but it sure felt like it was one really good story, rather than a bunch of independent subplots building on each other over time.


----------



## wankerness

Hollowway said:


> I was just thinking about BB, and the explicit foreshadowing they did. One of the things I liked best about the show is that they kept a relatively narrow group of plot lines, kept them going and developed them, and didn't have a bunch of random characters. And the way they would start some episodes with a scene that you had no idea about, but knew it would fit into the story line several episodes later, made you (me, anyway) feel like this was a mature story, and they weren't just making it up as they went along. I know a lot of people on here liked Lost, but I felt like they would introduce some story line, or subplot, and then abandon it a few episodes later. And I really had the feeling that they were just making it up as they went along, and in retrospect wouldn't have introduced certain story lines or characters had they known where it would go. But BB strikes me as if they wrote the whole thing all at once, and then edited it to the best possible form, then shot it. I'm aware they didn't, but it sure felt like it was one really good story, rather than a bunch of independent subplots building on each other over time.



You're mostly right, but the twins are the major exception to this. They're probably the dumbest part of the series even if they had a couple of great scenes. Season 3 overall felt the least coherent.


----------



## pink freud




----------



## Mexi

MFB said:


> This is my next television endeavor. I watched the first two episodes kind of "eh, why not" but I do enjoy cowboy shit so I'll give it a proper watch



Hell on Wheels is a fantastic show! I agree that this season doesn't quite have the edge/darkness that the previous 2 did, but really really good writing nonetheless.


----------



## Mr Violence

pink freud said:


> vid



Love the mashup with They Might Be Giants.


----------



## Sofos




----------



## toiletstand

^hahahaha

Im not actually current on a lot of the more recent series out there. But a few shows i will always recommend are:

The Shield
The Wire 
Six Feet Under


----------



## petereanima




----------



## wankerness

toiletstand said:


> ^hahahaha
> 
> Im not actually current on a lot of the more recent series out there. But a few shows i will always recommend are:
> 
> The Shield
> The Wire
> Six Feet Under



Six Feet Under is hard to watch in a big stream, unlike those other two. It's got a lot of tedious subplots and hateable characters. I liked season 1 and the finale, that was about it. And the David's Wild Ride episode.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

abyss258 said:


> Ahem. (copypaste)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *absurd/amazing song lyrics*




Dear. God. 

You are delightfully twisted, sir.


----------



## djyngwie

wankerness said:


> Six Feet Under is hard to watch in a big stream, unlike those other two. It's got a lot of tedious subplots and hateable characters. I liked season 1 and the finale, that was about it. And the David's Wild Ride episode.


I have to disagree here. For me, I went through episode after episode, always wanting to "just watch one more..." No, it's not very plot-driven; it's drama and character-driven. And IMO it's one of the very best shows ever.

That and The Wire. Just... The Wire!


----------



## wankerness

RE: Six Feet Under, I absolutely hated the redhead girl throughout the series until the last two episodes. She was way too realistic of a self-centered bitchy college girl, especially the whole faux-lesbian subplot. Also, she looked like Ron Weasley.

Nate was sort of a self-righteous prick, I couldn't stand his baby mama either (Lili Taylor, and I usually like her). I did like Brenda.

The mom was way too out there in later seasons, couldn't stand her. It was kind of funny when Dwight Schrute was in love with her. 

David (Dexter) was pretty good throughout, I guess.

I've watched all of The Wire and The Shield twice, both are really great. The Shield seems a lot trashier on first glance but it improves as it goes along and it's notable for being one of the very rare shows, like Breaking Bad, where characters are held responsible for their actions from the first episode all the way to the finale. Its plot gets pretty complicated but it's really good at not pushing the "reset" button ever and having one bad act spiral way, way out of control as the seasons go on.

The Wire always gets labelled best series ever, my vote's for Freaks and Geeks, but it's definitely up there. It takes time to get acclimated to it. I liked it a lot more on second watch.


----------



## wankerness




----------



## Kiwimetal101




----------



## Hollowway

^That's awesome. I know it would never happen, but if I were a teachers union president my we're-going-on-strike poster would be that photo, with, "Give us a raise" "Or we're cooking meth" written on there. Not what the PTA would wanna see though.


----------



## djyngwie

As a teacher, it's hard to disagree. However, I feel a better moral is "maybe free healthcare isn't such a bad idea, after all".


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Anthony Hopkins Sent Bryan Cranston And The Cast Of "Breaking Bad" A Fan Letter


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Kiwimetal101 said:


> Anthony Hopkins Sent Bryan Cranston And The Cast Of "Breaking Bad" A Fan Letter




Dude watched all six seasons in two weeks... and I was concerned that I was watching it too much after finishing the first two seasons these last two weeks 

I have to say, this really is an eye-opener for me - I don't really watch TV much, but I don't think I can tolerate sub-par shows (read: almost everything else by comparison) after this one. The writing is brilliant, but not as impressive as the actual acting and execution/production of everything.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Adam Of Angels said:


> I have to say, this really is an eye-opener for me - I don't really watch TV much, but I don't think I can tolerate sub-par shows (read: almost everything else by comparison) after this one. The writing is brilliant, but not as impressive as the actual acting and execution/production of everything.



Yes same here I can't watch much tv unless im just zoning out after work...
Hopkins made a real good point in the fact that the execution of everything was excellent right to the very last episode, thinking back on it that what made the show what it is and how it has set the benchmark where shows like dexter have failed


----------



## flexkill

"You are truly a great, great actor." -Anthony Hopkins


Bryan Cranston's Response


----------



## TheDivineWing22

So, who is getting the collectors edition of the entire series in November? I already pre-ordered it.


----------



## Azathoth43

I'm trying to convince my wife to watch Breaking Bad so I have an excuse to binge watch it a third time.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Azathoth43 said:


> I'm trying to convince my wife to watch Breaking Bad so I have an excuse to binge watch it a third time.



Is that healthy?

Funny enough, I have my girlfriend watching it with me and she is into it more than I am.


----------



## wankerness

Adam Of Angels said:


> I have to say, this really is an eye-opener for me - I don't really watch TV much, but I don't think I can tolerate sub-par shows (read: almost everything else by comparison) after this one. The writing is brilliant, but not as impressive as the actual acting and execution/production of everything.



I'd recommend "The Shield," it's vaguely comparable structurally. It's not as creative and the acting/plotting aren't as solid but it's a really good show and improves tremendously as the seasons go on.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just rewatching and I still really don't understand why Hank didn't want to go to the El Paso or even talk about it?


----------



## wankerness

Fat-Elf said:


> Just rewatching and I still really don't understand why Hank didn't want to go to the El Paso or even talk about it?



I think he knew he'd be a fish out of water there (which he definitely was in all his scenes upon arriving at the office), but didn't really want to admit it to anyone cause his character was always about keeping a tough face. He didn't want to talk about it afterwards cause he got really ....ed up by the tortuga thing and again, was prevented from admitting it or seeking any kind of help by macho pride. Good times. I really didn't like that subplot after he got back, all the scenes of him like, picking fights in bars and stuff to deal with PTSD were lame.


----------



## fps

Fat-Elf said:


> Just rewatching and I still really don't understand why Hank didn't want to go to the El Paso or even talk about it?



I think cos he was terrified. He seems like he went into police cos it was a job, a career, maybe didn't have too many qualifications or other skills. He was good at it, but not born to it.


----------



## MFB

TheDivineWing22 said:


> So, who is getting the collectors edition of the entire series in November? I already pre-ordered it.



Me and my roommate considered it, but it's too much for us despite our love for Breaking Bad. I mean, $200+ dollars for a box set of a show that's only 5 (fantastic) seasons? The "Friends" boxset is like, the same cost and has twice as much with it; not that I'd EVER want "Friends" on DVD.


----------



## jaredowty

Now that BB is over, it indeed seems appropriate to discuss where it stands among the other greatest TV dramas, while perhaps giving BB fans an idea of what to watch next.

@wankerness - Yeah, Six Feet Under is great, perhaps even amazing in some moments, but a little too soapy, especially in Seasons Three and Four which become quite boring and aimless. I still love the first two seasons (they have the most humor and intelligent writing), and the final four episodes of the series in Season Five were epic and really paid off the show's theme. SFU's main strength, next to its acting, is it's thorough examination of death and the grieving process, hence the show's power and timelessness.

The Shield is another great one, but I've only seen the first two seasons. I hear it gets a lot better/richer as it goes along though, so I'm gonna continue watching one of these days. My only gripes are the single-episode cases (an annoying pitfall of cop shows IMO) and the kind of over-the-top ridiculousness the show embraces at all times (the latter of which often works in it's favor, too, as it's ALWAYS intense as ....!).

The Sopranos is wonderful and has a lot of depth, but also has a lot of the slow, soapy aimlessness that also plagued Six Feet Under and Deadwood. It's definitely overrated IMO, but still one of the best shows ever and highly recommendable.

Homeland had a great first season but has since fallen from grace. Dexter showed a lot of potential in Season 1, but mostly fell apart after that.

I feel that Breaking Bad has tighter-plotting than any of those shows. No, it doesn't have the depth of Deadwood or Sopranos, but it has a narrative focus that puts those two shows to shame. Just about every scene in BB is there to either develop plot or develop character...we don't have to suffer through plot-lines that go nowhere.

The Wire beats them all, though. From an objective standpoint, it's easily the biggest achievement in TV history - because it's not only literary, it's journalistic. Its insights into the plight of the modern, post-industrial American city is unparalleled even in the literary world. The series' accomplishments are only possible because the writers are actually writing what they know - nearly every character on the series is a composite of real people from Baltimore that the writers either knew or heard of. David Simon was a police reporter, Ed Burns a detective/schoolteacher, and the rest of the writers are either esteemed crime novelists or really good writers from a world the show depicts. Yeah, it's a slow-burn, but unlike Deadwood or The Sopranos or Game of Thrones, every story ends up going somewhere that's either insightful or satisfying, usually both. Also, it's the only show I can think of that completely abandons any "soap" elements, despite its serialized format.

As for comedy, the first two seasons of Weeds rock, but don't bother watching past that lol. The US version of Shameless is the most underrated show on TV - it seems silly on the surface (and the pilot episode flat-out sucks), but man that show is powerful, hilarious and punches ya in the gut emotionally. And it has the best cast this side of Six Feet Under.

Most overrated show on TV? Without a shadow of a doubt, Mad Men. Pure melodrama with no payoff. Avoid that one unless you like watching 60's caricatures smoking a lot and getting pregnant. 

Still haven't seen Sons of Anarchy, Justified, Damages, Brotherhood, or Oz...


----------



## thrsher

just picked up 10lbs of that crystal blue persuasion!


----------



## wankerness

jaredowty said:


> The Shield is another great one, but I've only seen the first two seasons. I hear it gets a lot better/richer as it goes along though, so I'm gonna continue watching one of these days. My only gripes are the single-episode cases (an annoying pitfall of cop shows IMO) and the kind of over-the-top ridiculousness the show embraces at all times (the latter of which often works in it's favor, too, as it's ALWAYS intense as ....!).



The shield's first season or two is pretty intensely stupid, containing tons of pointless "EDGINESS" (ex, child rape) and really distracting and constant use of bad nu-metal and hispanic rap-metal. But, there are good episodes here and there and many of the main characters are established well. It definitely improves bigtime in seasons 3-7. I can't stand Glenn Close's character so I like that season (4) a lot less than some people. The last three seasons in particular are pretty stunning in the way all the plotlines from the early seasons are developed into terrible consequences which follow the characters all the way to the finale.


> The Sopranos is wonderful and has a lot of depth, but also has a lot of the slow, soapy aimlessness that also plagued Six Feet Under and Deadwood. It's definitely overrated IMO, but still one of the best shows ever and highly recommendable.



I watched all of the sopranos in a binge session over the course of a few weeks. I loved season 1 but got more and more tired of the characters as the seasons went on, and eventually it started getting to the "oh hey here's a longlost family member that's very important to you that we never mentioned once in the previous 3 seasons, he is going to be the guest star this season" syndrome. I love the finale, and some plotlines here and there I thought were particularly impressive (ex, the fallout from Melphi's rape, and the whole pye-o-mi thing). But yeah, I feel no need to ever watch it again, unlike the wire and the shield.



> Homeland had a great first season but has since fallen from grace. Dexter showed a lot of potential in Season 1, but mostly fell apart after that.



Dexter was always really stupid, but season 2 is glorious trash. That's the only one I'd say is essential viewing, but it does require watching the miserable first season. Homeland's third season so far is ok but I'm mainly watching it cause there's nothing else on.



> I feel that Breaking Bad has tighter-plotting than any of those shows. No, it doesn't have the depth of Deadwood or Sopranos, but it has a narrative focus that puts those two shows to shame. Just about every scene in BB is there to either develop plot or develop character...we don't have to suffer through plot-lines that go nowhere.



Breaking Bad is definitely not flawless in the plotting department, season 3 feels like they were flailing. The twins in particular had almost no relevance to the plot, they were just some cartoony collection of cliches and almost every scene they're in is stupid and could either have been removed entirely or could have been written around and the show would have been stronger for it. The shootout with them and hank is amazing but it's not cause of their characters.

There are also tons of gratuitous scenes of jesse sitting around in a haze in multiple seasons, and skylar doing the same in season 5. It felt like padding. We got it, they were depressed or suffering from PTSD, they could have cut out a good 15 minutes worth of those scenes and the show would have been better for it. But, it wouldn't have filled up its timeslot. 

I still think seasons 1/2 are by far the best of the entire run, but season "6" and the second half of season 4 are also tremendous. Seasons 3, the first half of 4, and 5 (first half of five?) are difficult to rewatch due to boredom. Not that they don't contain plenty of good material, there's just a pretty huge difference in quality between them and the good stuff.



> Most overrated show on TV? Without a shadow of a doubt, Mad Men. Pure melodrama with no payoff. Avoid that one unless you like watching 60's caricatures smoking a lot and getting pregnant.



I watched 3 episodes of it and didn't mind them but didn't feel any need to watch more. There's no doubt in my mind it's as good as its rep, it just doesn't seem to be for me right now.



> Still haven't seen Sons of Anarchy, Justified, Damages, Brotherhood, or Oz...



I watched about 10 episodes of Sons of Anarchy, it's run by the co-runner of "The Shield." This is the guy who tried to introduce plotlines like "DUTCH IS SECRETLY A SERIAL KILLER!" and had to be kept in line by Shawn Ryan, the main creator of the show. On Sons of Anarchy, he doesn't have anyone telling him no, so the show is REALLY stupid. However, it's not without its charms. It's certainly better than Dexter. However, if you're looking for a ridiculous show about badasses, "Banshee" is infinitely better. I also hear "Strike Back" is great, but I don't know anything about it.

Justified I watched about 4 episodes of strictly to see Walton Goggins cause he became one of my favorite actors of all time in the last two seasons of The Shield. It was really boring and I didn't like it. Since then I've heard that season 2 improves immensely and that the show is a blast after that, so I'll probably watch it someday.

Oz is really dated and I couldn't stand its theatricality (it has a narrator character who pops up numerous times per episode that talks like a beat poet while spinning around on weird sets, etc). It seemed bad to me but I concede it might have been a matter of me not liking the style instead of it actually being bad, unlike say, Dexter.


----------



## fps

I'm at the end of Season 3 of Mad Men. I think it's a remarkably good show, one of the best things I've seen. To this point.


----------



## flexkill

wankerness said:


> Oz is really dated and I couldn't stand its theatricality (it has a narrator character who pops up numerous times per episode that talks like a beat poet while spinning around on weird sets, etc). It seemed bad to me but I concede it might have been a matter of me not liking the style instead of it actually being bad, unlike say, Dexter.



Oz was Great TV for the first few seasons....then it suffers from, what seems to be a pattern with HBO series, of just getting boring and slow after that. Oz was a groundbreaking show for it's time though.... gave us a lot of TV we are watching now. HBO must be applauded IMHO for making TV shows(series) what they are today. For years the only TV shows I watched were on HBO period...starting with a series called "Dream On" back in the early 90's. Without HBO we wouldn't have shows like Breaking Bad, Hell on Wheels, or even SoA on basic cable/Network TV. They had to raise the bar because HBO was killing everything out there.




I feel weird because I must be the only person in the world that doesn't like "The Wire". I have tried to watch it several times and I just cant get into it. It baffles me?





Also, I agree that Banshee and Strikeback are excellent shows....I love them both.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

I totally just lost my shit...


----------



## jaredowty

wankerness said:


> The shield's first season or two is pretty intensely stupid, containing tons of pointless "EDGINESS" (ex, child rape) and really distracting and constant use of bad nu-metal and hispanic rap-metal.


Lol, exactly! I remember when the Kid Rock song came on in the pilot's last scene, and I was just like "wow...this is so, so stupid". But episode two definitely hooked me. And the child rape thing from Season Two...yeah, it just felt like they were trying to be a more extreme version of SVU or something. So I'm glad to hear you say that it improves in these regards, I saw Season Three for $15 at Hastings so I might go pick that up this weekend.



> I watched all of the sopranos in a binge session over the course of a few weeks. I loved season 1 but got more and more tired of the characters as the seasons went on, and eventually it started getting to the "oh hey here's a longlost family member that's very important to you that we never mentioned once in the previous 3 seasons, he is going to be the guest star this season" syndrome. I love the finale, and some plotlines here and there I thought were particularly impressive (ex, the fallout from Melphi's rape, and the whole pye-o-mi thing). But yeah, I feel no need to ever watch it again, unlike the wire and the shield.


Agreed, I'm on Season Five right now and it's very formulaic, and the soap-traits I was concerned about have only been amplified. Still, the show is super believable, and captures the day-to-day of family and mob life remarkably well, even if the long-arcs aren't all that satisfying.

And yeah, I agree that Season 1 is still the best.



> Dexter was always really stupid, but season 2 is glorious trash. That's the only one I'd say is essential viewing, but it does require watching the miserable first season.


Really? I felt like Season Two was a definite step-down, especially with the excruciating Lila stuff. Season One is fantastic IMO - sure, the dialogue in episodes 2-5 ranges from mediocre to downright bad, and some of the subplots suffer (I'm looking at you, Paul Bennett), but I think it's by FAR the best season of the show - it delivers on its premise, pays off all of its story-lines, and offers insight into the human condition, which I can't say about any of the other seasons. So I disagree that it's always been "really stupid"...but it's always been "slightly stupid". 



> Homeland's third season so far is ok but I'm mainly watching it cause there's nothing else on.


Same here. My girlfriend and I are just watching it to kill time until Shameless returns in January. 



> Breaking Bad is definitely not flawless in the plotting department


Oh, of course not. Far from it. It's just a lot tighter than these other great dramas.



> season 3 feels like they were flailing. The twins in particular had almost no relevance to the plot, they were just some cartoony collection of cliches and almost every scene they're in is stupid and could either have been removed entirely or could have been written around and the show would have been stronger for it.


True, the cousins were just simply "obstacles" without any depth. I actually enjoy their sub-plot, but I can understand why others feel like it's the series' biggest misstep. I actually LOVE the first half of Season 3. The second half feels much more like flailing, to me anyway.



> There are also tons of gratuitous scenes of jesse sitting around in a haze in multiple seasons, and skylar doing the same in season 5. It felt like padding. We got it, they were depressed or suffering from PTSD, they could have cut out a good 15 minutes worth of those scenes and the show would have been better for it. But, it wouldn't have filled up its timeslot


Agreed, especially on the Emo Skylar angle, but these padded subplots still end up going somewhere, even if it took a little too long for them to do so. 



> I still think seasons 1/2 are by far the best of the entire run,


Now this is where I disagree completely. Season 1 is by far the worst - first off, most of the comedy is awful, shoehorned in for the sake of comedy - I found myself face-palming over and over the first time I watched it, and it only becomes more grating while re-watching. Second, the pacing is awkward as hell, with the fast and slow moments portioned out in the oddest ways possible. There are more cliched, "goofy" moments in this season than the rest. Thirdly, I felt like I had already seen it all before - it felt like Weeds meets Dexter meets Tarantino, without offering anything new. Not to mention the completely anti-climactic ending (which can be blamed on the writer's strike, but it's still an issue regardless). I finished the season, and I was like "wow, um...ok. The dialogue and acting is better than Dexter or Weeds, but the storytelling is just pure retread". Because of this, it took me a good year before I started watching Season Two, and the show _still_ didn't manage to find its own voice until the "Peekaboo" episode, which I thought was fantastic, and Season Two continued to amaze me from there. The series also became a lot more rich and subtle as time went on - some of the long-term, "butterfly effect"-type plotting is quite complex, Wire-esque in fact (compared to Season 1's relative simplicity).

Also, I find it odd that one can be so hard on Season Five Skylar and yet they give all the excessive Skylar whining in Seasons 1/2 a free pass? :/



> Seasons 3, the first half of 4, and 5 (first half of five?) are difficult to rewatch due to boredom. Not that they don't contain plenty of good material, there's just a pretty huge difference in quality between them and the good stuff.


For me, it's Season 1, the last couple episodes of Season 3, and the first half of Season 4 that aren't up to par with the rest. To each their own.



> I watched 3 episodes of it and didn't mind them but didn't feel any need to watch more. There's no doubt in my mind it's as good as its rep, it just doesn't seem to be for me right now.


I seem to be one of the only people on the internet who not only thinks Mad Men is not a great show, but that it's actually a downright terrible show. It's the only one of these critically acclaimed series that failed to impress me in any way shape or form. It's a bland, poorly acted soap opera (yes, all of these shows have small "elements" of soap, but none of them embrace the form the way MM does), filled with two-dimensional characters and pretentious dialogue. I actually tried re-watching the pilot recently and it was even worse than I remembered. It's just all so plastic, and none of the characters feel real...compare this to that other soapy drama, Six Feet Under, which by contrast has a lot of great humor, and the characters on that show feel very fleshed out and real.



> I watched about 10 episodes of Sons of Anarchy, it's run by the co-runner of "The Shield." This is the guy who tried to introduce plotlines like "DUTCH IS SECRETLY A SERIAL KILLER!" and had to be kept in line by Shawn Ryan, the main creator of the show. On Sons of Anarchy, he doesn't have anyone telling him no, so the show is REALLY stupid.


Lol! I remember hearing that about Dutch but I never knew it was Sutter who came up with it. Eh...I can deal with a certain amount of ridiculousness, but that;s going a bit too far for my tastes.



> Justified I watched about 4 episodes of strictly to see Walton Goggins cause he became one of my favorite actors of all time in the last two seasons of The Shield. It was really boring and I didn't like it. Since then I've heard that season 2 improves immensely and that the show is a blast after that, so I'll probably watch it someday.


Yeah, I hear that Season 1 is a little too heavy on the single-episode arcs, and that it doesn't really pick up until Season 2.



> It seemed bad to me but I concede it might have been a matter of me not liking the style instead of it actually being bad, unlike say, Dexter.


So, what about Dexter makes it "objectively" bad, rather than you simply "not liking the style"? Is it an actual FACT that Dexter is bad, and if so, why? I'm asking because I find these types of arguments to be quite laughable, no offense.


----------



## wankerness

> Now this is where I disagree completely. Season 1 is by far the worst - first off, most of the comedy is awful, shoehorned in for the sake of comedy - I found myself face-palming over and over the first time I watched it, and it only becomes more grating while re-watching. Second, the pacing is awkward as hell, with the fast and slow moments portioned out in the oddest ways possible. There are more cliched, "goofy" moments in this season than the rest. Thirdly, I felt like I had already seen it all before - it felt like Weeds meets Dexter meets Tarantino, without offering anything new. Not to mention the completely anti-climactic ending (which can be blamed on the writer's strike, but it's still an issue regardless). I finished the season, and I was like "wow, um...ok. The dialogue and acting is better than Dexter or Weeds, but the storytelling is just pure retread". Because of this, it took me a good year before I started watching Season Two, and the show still didn't manage to find its own voice until the "Peekaboo" episode, which I thought was fantastic, and Season Two continued to amaze me from there. The series also became a lot more rich and subtle as time went on - some of the long-term, "butterfly effect"-type plotting is quite complex, Wire-esque in fact (compared to Season 1's relative simplicity).
> 
> Also, I find it odd that one can be so hard on Season Five Skylar and yet they give all the excessive Skylar whining in Seasons 1/2 a free pass? :/



I think season 1 was the only time the show was mostly realistic, really. It doesn't really tip over into utter fantasy territory until he throws the exploding bag of sheit at the drug dealer towards the end of that season, but even then and through season 2 it's still quite small-scale, like, Tuco is kinda nuts as is Uncle Bellringer but he's still a small enough guy and the timeline makes sense that I found it all more personal and involving somehow. I mean, it's fine with me that the show became fantasy and I think it's a really great show overall, but season 1 has its own charms that are quite different from what would eventually happen. Stuff like him having to deal with the guy chained in his basement was really dramatically involving and I thought the show lost some humanity when their problems escalated to having to fight entire cartels or whatever. The danger felt a bit more palpable to me when it felt like it was set entirely in the real world than when he was fighting nazis with robot-controlled machine guns.

I just liked the character interaction with Jesse in the first couple seasons like with them in the RV more than anything after the Superlab got introduced (I'm one of those jerks that really liked the "Fly" episode in season 3), and I liked back in season 2 when Walt felt more like a human instead of just some guy that was verging on cartoon supervillain. I don't think I had any emotional investment in anything he did after season 2 until the last couple episodes of season 5. Again, this isn't a PROBLEM exactly, it's just a reason why I like the first two seasons so much and think the show changed gears a lot in 3.

I never really disliked skylar until season 4. I LOVE, and i mean LOVE, when she nails Ted in season 3 and just goes "I F***ed TED" to Walt, it's just a wonderful reprisal for Walt being a manipulative, lying tool that's trying to have his cake and eat it too in terms of family interactions. But, yeah, I know she's sort of a dick in season 1 and 2. That handjob birthday scene in episode 1 I distinctly recall making my girlfriend just reflexively go "what a BITCH!!!" on her first watch of the series. Plus, Walt is apparently working two jobs while she just sits around selling figurines on ebay?  (Though he seems like the type to insist she not work). Anyway, this is a longwinded way of saying I never minded watching her and didn't think she actually detracted from the show until season 5's mopefest.



> Agreed, I'm on Season Five right now and it's very formulaic, and the soap-traits I was concerned about have only been amplified. Still, the show is super believable, and captures the day-to-day of family and mob life remarkably well, even if the long-arcs aren't all that satisfying.
> 
> And yeah, I agree that Season 1 is still the best.



I've been thinking hard about the sopranos recently and I don't give it enough credit. Like, it definitely isn't one of my favorite shows, but it had a lot of little moments of greatness. The thing about the show I now remember moved me the most was season 5's plotline


Spoiler



with Adriana's moral crisis. I still basically become inconsolable when I hear "Wrapped in my Memory." Her in season 5 was really the heart and soul of the series as far as I was concerned and I never cared nearly as much about the show before that plotline or after it. I hate Chris forever. The ending of that season just killed me emotionally even though it was clearly coming from the beginning.





> So, what about Dexter makes it "objectively" bad, rather than you simply "not liking the style"? Is it an actual FACT that Dexter is bad, and if so, why? I'm asking because I find these types of arguments to be quite laughable, no offense.



Dexter's last few seasons are objectively bad in the same way (OBVIOUSLY ON A MUCH, MUCH SMALLER SCALE) say, Beethoven has been decided to be objectively good. Basically by every measurable indicator of quality Dexter's last couple seasons fall extremely short. (Plot coherence, acting quality, respect for its audience, dialogue being either naturalistic or artistic, character development, realism of children falling off treadmills, etc). 

Any quality of anything, ever, be it mcdonalds vs a 5 star restaurant or morality/religion arguments, is "just an opinion, man." If something fails in enough ways and no one is able to produce any convincing argument of how it's doing anything good to balance it out it's pretty much objectively bad in my book. If you try to make everything completely nebulous than what's the point of talking about anything? I love talking about reasons for liking/disliking stuff. Sure, some people like "Jack and Jill," but it's still about as objectively bad as you can get.

This is a bigtime tangent and you certainly weren't doing this here, but my biggest forum pet peeve is when there's a thread about X vs Y and everyone's talking about their reasons for liking one or the other and someone comes in on their high horse like "DUDE, IT'S ALL JUST...OPINIONS, MAN! WHO CARES WHY YOU LIKE IT?! THEY'RE BOTH GOOD IN THEIR OWN WAYS!!" Of course they are, thanks Sophocles!! Opinions are what make media interesting. I love reading people's thoughts on stuff, not just "I saw X" or "I saw X it was good." I think that these sorts of discussions are just a petri-dish versions of the same kinds of critical evaluation and discourse that leads to great albums/movies/shows being kept alive in memory and leading other people to experience them. If all anyone ever said about anything was "well, I liked it, but if no one else does, that's OK too" then we probably would all just watch whatever came out that month and wouldn't have classics. Blech.

RE: Season 1 of Dexter vs the later ones, maybe it wasn't that bad. I had just watched all of the Wire for the first time so I'm sure the incredible decline in quality made it look worse than it actually was, while by the time I hit season 2 I was accustomed to its level of discourse and thus was able to have a ton of fun watching it. I also liked season 3 a lot and was at least motivated to watch all of season 4, even though all of them were pretty aggressively ridiculous and the voiceovers were the most condescending things ever and most of the characters were awful. Rita's fate was what turned me off the show in a big way and I guess exposed the contrivance of it all to me, like it seemed like a totally arbitrary decision to attempt to give the season finale some weight (apparently the actress felt the same way and was notified right before they filmed it). I eventually did watch season 5 and didn't mind it, but I am generally a Julia Stiles fan so I was biased! It just got too bad from 6 on out.


----------



## Hollowway

wankerness said:


> There are also tons of gratuitous scenes of jesse sitting around in a haze in multiple seasons, and skylar doing the same in season 5. It felt like padding. We got it, they were depressed or suffering from PTSD, they could have cut out a good 15 minutes worth of those scenes and the show would have been better for it. But, it wouldn't have filled up its timeslot.



Yeah, I gotta disagree that those scenes were put there to fill up the time slot. You make it sound like they were trying to fill the time slot, whereas in reality this show (as is the case for most) is brought down to the length needed to fill the time slot by cutting scenes, not stretching or adding. Did you watch this week to week, season to season, or did you watch it on DVD? I watched it as the episodes came out, and never had to play any catch up, so it may be that these things were done for the purpose of continuity, and you didn't require the continuity by virtue of seeing episodes with less than a week or months in between them. Kind of like on some shows how they'll show part of the same scene again just to catch the viewers up. 

But really, it's a tough criticism to levy. For every show that one says dwells too much on a particular element there is another where people say it makes too many assumptions about us keeping up, and we get lost. You probably would like Memento. I personally loved that movie. But it's not the kind of thing you can hang out and watch with friends talking, etc. If you aren't paying close attention you miss a lot of stuff that keeps you following along. But that's why I loved it.


----------



## wankerness

I watched it as it aired from season 2 onward. Those scenes felt a lot WORSE if you watched it weekly since it was like "wow, this week all I got was a bunch of montages of jesse at parties looking unhappy!" When I burned through the season again later it wasn't quite as bad cause there weren't ad breaks and it was faster to get to stuff happening.


----------



## djyngwie




----------



## Xaios

Dammit, I just came here to post that!

"I'm the one who's knocking."


----------



## wankerness

That sure got blocked fast! Based on the preview, was that just a literal version of what everyone was joking about for the last year? (Walt goes into witness protection and becomes Hal)


----------



## Jonathan20022

It was more of a "It was all a dream" situation, or maybe witness protection and he just forgot since they hint to his hat being there next to the bed haha. Really funny though 

Also, I've been talking with my friend Adam about the show since he's just given it watch. I noticed something I didn't before, Ted is almost like a parallel to Walter different in many ways. But the whole "I'm doing this for the sake of my family/workers/kids/etc" and I believe that contributes to Skyler's more indifferent state. She realizes more or less that she can't really be with either Ted or Walt because they both excuse their deeds for a noble cause. Not a big deal, but something I noticed.

And also, I realized rewatching the series that I would have loved to see Gus as the primary Antagonist. Uncle Jack and Todd seem like afterthoughts when you compare how much more fleshed out and attached we got to Gus. He was a much more interesting and developed character to me.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Another link for pepz


----------



## Fiction

I finished the series last night, finally.

God damn, god damn.


----------



## Hollowway

That video is awesome!


----------



## fps

Jonathan20022 said:


> It was more of a "It was all a dream" situation, or maybe witness protection and he just forgot since they hint to his hat being there next to the bed haha. Really funny though
> 
> Also, I've been talking with my friend Adam about the show since he's just given it watch. I noticed something I didn't before, Ted is almost like a parallel to Walter different in many ways. But the whole "I'm doing this for the sake of my family/workers/kids/etc" and I believe that contributes to Skyler's more indifferent state. She realizes more or less that she can't really be with either Ted or Walt because they both excuse their deeds for a noble cause. Not a big deal, but something I noticed.
> 
> And also, I realized rewatching the series that I would have loved to see Gus as the primary Antagonist. Uncle Jack and Todd seem like afterthoughts when you compare how much more fleshed out and attached we got to Gus. He was a much more interesting and developed character to me.



No doubt that Season 4 was the high point of the action and intensity. Season 5 was like the epilogue, and very good it was too.


----------



## Xaios

Heh, the new one got taken down too. The best analogue, for anyone that hasn't seen it, is the ending of "Newhart" where they made the whole series a dream for the main character in "The Bob Newhart Show."


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Anyone else love that Steven Bauer (Manny from Scarface) was the Don of the Cartel? And that Mark Margolis (Sosa's henchman in Scarface) plays Hector?


----------



## JustMac

Spoiler



One thing: why was Jack going to kill Walt in the final episode? I don't remember him warning Walt about returning in Ozymandias, they just shake hands. What am I missing?


----------



## Xaios

JustMac said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> One thing: why was Jack going to kill Walt in the final episode? I don't remember him warning Walt about returning in Ozymandias, they just shake hands. What am I missing?





Spoiler



Lydia told them to. She felt he was an unnecessary complication at that point, and reasoned that she'd be doing him a favor, being as he was going to die soon from the cancer anyway (that, in addition to simply being crazy paranoid to begin with). At the end of the episode, she was trying to call Todd to ask him if they'd succeeded in killing Walter, then was surprised when Walter picked up the phone and told her how he turned the tables on her.


----------



## Mexi

.... I miss this show


----------



## Alberto7

So I finished the show last week. I started it about a week after it ended.

Honestly, I hated this goddamn show. Not because it's bad, but because it's so damn good and so stirring that it just made me feel like ripping my own heart out at times. I've seen quite a lot of things that are so bad that they're good, but this is the first instance where I find something that is so good that it makes a full circle and goes all bad (pun intended). It felt so real that I had to stop watching for a couple of weeks at the beginning of season 5.

I guess my only complaint (if you could even call it that) was the sheer intensity of it. Normally that's something I really like, and I can truly appreciate how strong of a script and actors are needed to pull that off, but this show goes overboard with it, and I don't feel it provides enough comic relief to offset it. That's what made it so difficult for me to sit through. I'm not sure that's even a bad thing, either, because that's a huge part of what I look for in these things, and more comic relief would have made this show extremely different, to the point that I probably wouldn't have cared for it as much.

And sure, it had its fair share of mistakes, and things to nitpick... but who cares, really? (Rhetorical question. Not looking for an answer. I already know)

I don't think I could sit through this show again, to be honest. Too painful. Perhaps in the distant future when I've forgotten all about it I'll watch it again.

Really, however, even though I was on the brink of depression because of its gloominess and overall atmosphere of shittiness, I loved, and enjoyed, and cherished every second of it.

Overall, 10/10 would fvck.

Favorite line:


Spoiler



Mike: "Shut the f*u*ck up... let me die in peace."



EDIT: excuse my writing... my mind goes all over the place whenever it tries to figure out this show, and it's hard to put it back together.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Just finished watching the last episode. What a ride, easily the best show I've ever seen.


----------



## wankerness

I wasn't really emotionally upset by anything after season 3, since both Walt and Skylar just become such complete dicks that I didn't care when they got into trouble. Walt's last scene where he elicited any sympathy from me was the scene where he let Jane die, after that he never seemed to feel bad about anything again except in terms of how it negatively affected him. I think Jesse and Todd's last visit to his girlfriend's house in the last season might have been the first time I came back to being really upset since season 3.

The single hardest moment for me to watch in the entire series is easily when Walt tries to make out with the principal. Number two is when he speaks about the plane crash at the school assembly in the first episode of season 3. This show does cringe humor way more nastily than any of the so-called cringe comedies ("Curb Your Enthusiasm," "The Office," even the mighty "Peep Show.") A distant #3 is the pathetic scene in season 4 where Walt Jr is trying to be emotionally supportive with Walt when Walt's having a breakdown after the epic Jesse fight. I'm not exactly sure why it's so hard to watch, but it is! I also get really agitated and angry whenever Walt goes off on long rambling lies to his family starting in about season 3.


----------



## Demiurge

I'm late to the party on BB, just having started the final season. So far, the most impressionable moment from the end of season 4:



Spoiler



BOOOOOOOM!
...
What- there's not way he could have-
...
AAAAAAAAH! Oh my f_uuuuuu_ck!


----------



## Black Mamba

God, I miss this show.


----------



## Ralyks

Agreed  I wonder what Walt is up too (Y'know, besides being dead...)


----------



## JustMac

Ralyks said:


> Agreed  I wonder what Walt is up too (Y'know, besides being dead...)





Spoiler



Indeed, I really thought about Jesse after that ending... I mean sure, it "looks" like a relatively happy ending, but if you think about it, he's going to be in psychological trauma for the rest of his life.




Agree'd +2, but there are a few shows that are "up there" with Breaking Bad to check out in the wake of them post-finale blues, assuming you ain't already watched em' ;

The Shield, The Wire, The Sopranos. - the holy trinity, if you haven't seen any one of them you're missing out!  The last season of the Shield in particular, probably the most loco thing on tv I've ever seen, in the best possible way!


----------



## Demiurge

JustMac said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, I really thought about Jesse after that ending... I mean sure, it "looks" like a relatively happy ending, but if you think about it, he's going to be in psychological trauma for the rest of his life.



I think his best-case scenario is ending up in witness protection.


Spoiler



Simply, I can't see him _not_ getting arrested at some point. The police were bearing-down on the compound, and Jesse didn't get much of a head start. The compound seemed to be in the middle of nowhere- the police are probably going to pursue a vehicle fleeing from where they were goin'. 

Even if he evaded the police and made it home, eventually he'd be taken in eventually due to his fingerprints on the lab equipment, his video interview (which Jack obtained), or Marie's testimony linking him to Walt. Saul is gone, and Jesse squandered his only chance with the "disappearing" guy; he could go on the run himself but the Heisenberg story has gone national and then his face would be all over TV potentially. 

He would get caught eventually, and the more time spent on the lam would probably reduce any leverage he'd have to make a deal. Jesse can't go to jail- Jack has "prison connections" that would probably shiv him on day one. At the compound, the police will find Todd's cellphone with a recent call from Lydia, which is likely to open up another can of worms with Madrigal. Jesse could be a key witness in that investigation, and since this is the 2nd incident in about a year of Madrigal being involved in organized crime, they may be considered dangerous enough to warrant protecting witnesses.



So, yeah, I just finished the series last night, so I've been thinking-over what would happen next.

In all, excellent series. One of my favorite pieces of entertainment in a long time.


----------



## wankerness

These posts are making me glad this show wasn't aired on showtime, or they would probably be working on a follow-up season where that stuff happened!


----------



## Demiurge

wankerness said:


> These posts are making me glad this show wasn't aired on showtime, or they would probably be working on a follow-up season where that stuff happened!



If it was on Showtime, Walter would have stayed in NH. 

In the middle of nowhere with all those trees- becoming a lumberjack is _true_ comeuppance for all he did.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Just finished it. Damn. So many great moments. This is probably the best thing I've ever watched as far as TV goes.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Bringing this thread back from the dead!

So, I've never seen Breaking Bad and I've avoided it because of the hype in the recent three years and also because I'm pretty much very anti-media (as far as industry/corporate dictate shit). But, after all this time, I finally caved in. The sweep at the Emmys this year also convinced me.

Three days ago I just started binge watching the show on my laptop in my free time. I'm about to start the last episode of Season 2.

Man, the episode I just finished a few minutes ago, Episode 12 of Season 2, really hit home in the final scene where Walt is trying to wake up Jesse and the girl...well...you guys know. That moment where Walt makes the choice to do nothing and watch really throws into sharp contrast the change that has occurred to the character of Walt of the course of 19 episodes (since the beginning) thus far.

The character development throughout the series is beyond immaculate. This is legendary beyond any movie I've seen from Hollywood even. I don't like TV or watch it...but this is just too damn good! Best thing I've seen in years!


----------



## 3074326

It makes me sad when people avoid it because of the hype. You're in for a wild ride. I'm jealous. Enjoy!


----------



## Carrion Rocket

I recently finished the entire series on netflix. Everyone told me season four was a bit slow, and it was, but season five is one of the best final seasons of any tv show ever.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Im gearing up to binge watch 5 a/b again with a mate of mine after uni finishes, I love caotic spiral of the last two seasons.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

^ Can't wait until I get to the last two season. Everyone says they were the best thing ever on television.

Side note: props to Anna Gunn (Skylar) for the greatest constant bitch face I've ever seen throughout the whole series. Either she's a darn good actress...or she had something shoved up her ass while on set. (Figures that the character of Skylar would turn into a cheating whore and she would go crazy in more ways than one. Called it since I first saw her character introduced in Ep. 1.)


----------



## wat

^^Skylar's face bothered me the entire show


----------



## wat

Yes Breaking Bad is probably *THE* best television I've ever seen and some of the best of any electronic media I've come across.


----------



## wankerness

Wings of Obsidian said:


> ^ Can't wait until I get to the last two season. Everyone says they were the best thing ever on television.
> 
> Side note: props to Anna Gunn (Skylar) for the greatest constant bitch face I've ever seen throughout the whole series. Either she's a darn good actress...or she had something shoved up her ass while on set. (Figures that the character of Skylar would turn into a cheating whore and she would go crazy in more ways than one. Called it since I first saw her character introduced in Ep. 1.)



I don't like season 5 at all (woo dubstep montage), but season 6 is nonstop greatness. I still think 1 and 2 are probably the best of the series though. For me it really lost something when they went to the superlab.


----------



## 3074326

I thought season one was the worst, honestly. I still loved it. Don't get me wrong.

Dat final season


----------



## Ralyks

I feel the thing that stops a lot of people is that the first season is quite slow. I keep on having to tell people "Just make it to the beginning of season 2. It will be worth it."

I think I need to go back and watch again...


----------



## wankerness

Ralyks said:


> I feel the thing that stops a lot of people is that the first season is quite slow. I keep on having to tell people "Just make it to the beginning of season 2. It will be worth it."
> 
> I think I need to go back and watch again...



Man, how could anyone not be hooked from the first scene of the pilot? I was immediately like "best show ever."


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

My personal synopsis:
Season 1 - great kick off, very gritty and has it all (action, drama, etc).
Season 2 - starts slowing down quite a bit. The last two episodes were really well done in my opinion because they start throwing the character development into contrast with how Walt and Jesse were in the first few episodes.
Season 3 - dragged ass, dull, boring.
Season 4 - dragged ass, dull, but the finale made up for it.

I just started the first half (8 episodes) of Season 5. So let's go!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

wat said:


> ^^Skylar's face bothered me the entire show


^ THIS! THIS! THIS!  I mean...CONSTANT bitch face. Bothered me too. (And damn, not to mention Anna Gunn put on quite a hefty amount of weight from Season 1 to Season 5.)


----------



## wat




----------



## Demiurge

Ralyks said:


> I feel the thing that stops a lot of people is that the first season is quite slow. I keep on having to tell people "Just make it to the beginning of season 2. It will be worth it."



That's true. Maybe because it's Vince Gilligan's show and I went into watching it with an "oh, an X-Files guy!!!" mentality, I kind of saw most of the first season as a longform version one of those X-Files episodes where some shat-upon schlub finds out they have some special ability and is poised to go all f*ck-the-world on everyone.


----------



## wankerness

Wings of Obsidian said:


> My personal synopsis:
> Season 1 - great kick off, very gritty and has it all (action, drama, etc).
> Season 2 - starts slowing down quite a bit. The last two episodes were really well done in my opinion because they start throwing the character development into contrast with how Walt and Jesse were in the first few episodes.
> Season 3 - dragged ass, dull, boring.
> Season 4 - dragged ass, dull, but the finale made up for it.
> 
> I just started the first half (8 episodes) of Season 5. So let's go!



This was about my opinion on first watch, after season 1 I was watching week to week, which gives a radically different impression than shotgunning seasons after they aired went. Like, if that weeks' episode had nothing happen in it other than long montages of "Jesse being on drugs at a party," it was really a huge disappointment and like "well this show was a total waste of time this week" instead of on netflix/dvd where you forget cause you can immediately hit NEXT EPISODE and clear out that bad taste without having to think about it for a week. Like, I actively disliked season 4 so much after the first couple episodes that I almost stopped watching it. The last few episodes of the season, though, are easily among the best of the entire series. When you watch the entire season in a row without pause, the early lulls are fine cause it works as one big unit where it ramps up the whole season. But man, those early episodes of season 4 (especially eps 2 and 3 with the main plot summaries of "Jesse is TOTALLY NIHILISTIC, MAN") felt like an eternity week to week.

Season 2 was thrilling to watch week to week, the constant foreboding with the weird opening shots of eyes floating in the pool and stuff gave the entire season a feeling of foreboding and felt like everything was really going to build up to something very bad. I definitely remember thinking WTF when I saw the season finale and found out what that was actually all about, and was kind of disappointed since we'd all been speculating for weeks that some major character was going to be one of the people in the body bags they show in one of those cold opens, but hey. It was awesome.

I thought Season 3 was pretty much a gigantic bomb while I was watching it the first time, it seemed like they were just making it up week to week. Seeing those twins get introduced as some kind of weird mystic force in the first episode and then having it seem like the writers just sort of decided that plotline wasn't working halfway through the season really seemed like a cop-out, and it was really weird stop-start in terms of events. Like, abruptly they'd have two episodes where more stuff happened than in the entirety of season 1, and then they'd have two episodes where NOTHING happened. They eventually evened things out and wrote the rest of the series around the events so they don't feel so bad on a re-watch, but at the time it really seemed like the show had lost its way after the first two seasons, where it's very slow and deliberate and you could tell they had the entire season planned out in advance. The showdown with Hank and the twins in the parking lot might be the most tense thing that ever happened on the show.

Season 5 was decent, I liked the first few episodes, but after a few episodes of it I hated Walt more than I ever hated Skyler and thus it started feeling like a chore to watch. I mainly just thought Lydia was highly amusing. Season 6, thought, every single week was like HOLY SHIT they aren't wasting any time here!!! Definitely one of the strongest final seasons of any show ever, as long as you consider it separate from season 5  Right up there with The Shield.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

wankerness said:


> This was about my opinion on first watch, after season 1 I was watching week to week, which gives a radically different impression than shotgunning seasons after they aired went. Like, if that weeks' episode had nothing happen in it other than long montages of "Jesse being on drugs at a party," it was really a huge disappointment and like "well this show was a total waste of time this week" instead of on netflix/dvd where you forget cause you can immediately hit NEXT EPISODE and clear out that bad taste without having to think about it for a week. Like, I actively disliked season 4 so much after the first couple episodes that I almost stopped watching it. The last few episodes of the season, though, are easily among the best of the entire series. When you watch the entire season in a row without pause, the early lulls are fine cause it works as one big unit where it ramps up the whole season. But man, those early episodes of season 4 (especially eps 2 and 3 with the main plot summaries of "Jesse is TOTALLY NIHILISTIC, MAN") felt like an eternity week to week.
> 
> Season 2 was thrilling to watch week to week, the constant foreboding with the weird opening shots of eyes floating in the pool and stuff gave the entire season a feeling of foreboding and felt like everything was really going to build up to something very bad. I definitely remember thinking WTF when I saw the season finale and found out what that was actually all about, and was kind of disappointed since we'd all been speculating for weeks that some major character was going to be one of the people in the body bags they show in one of those cold opens, but hey. It was awesome.
> 
> I thought Season 3 was pretty much a gigantic bomb while I was watching it the first time, it seemed like they were just making it up week to week. Seeing those twins get introduced as some kind of weird mystic force in the first episode and then having it seem like the writers just sort of decided that plotline wasn't working halfway through the season really seemed like a cop-out, and it was really weird stop-start in terms of events. Like, abruptly they'd have two episodes where more stuff happened than in the entirety of season 1, and then they'd have two episodes where NOTHING happened. They eventually evened things out and wrote the rest of the series around the events so they don't feel so bad on a re-watch, but at the time it really seemed like the show had lost its way after the first two seasons, where it's very slow and deliberate and you could tell they had the entire season planned out in advance. The showdown with Hank and the twins in the parking lot might be the most tense thing that ever happened on the show.
> 
> Season 5 was decent, I liked the first few episodes, but after a few episodes of it I hated Walt more than I ever hated Skyler and thus it started feeling like a chore to watch. I mainly just thought Lydia was highly amusing. Season 6, thought, every single week was like HOLY SHIT they aren't wasting any time here!!! Definitely one of the strongest final seasons of any show ever, as long as you consider it separate from season 5  Right up there with The Shield.


^ I share about 98.5% of these thoughts. I think you, myself, and Wings of Obsidian are/were all on the same page.

I started watching the series about two or two and a half weeks ago for the first time. (Just streaming it on my laptop in my free time late at nights.) And I just finished the final episode a few minutes ago.

My thoughts:

Overall, I'm about 50/50 on Breaking Bad. The first two seasons had me intensely hooked. But after that, I think it went downhill quickly. I at least expected the final season to be this "massive spiral into chaos" like what everyone proclaimed it to be. But in my personal opinion, it failed to live up to the hype and ended in a very predictable and generic sort of way. (Seasons 3, 4, and 5 seriously felt like the writers were making it up as they went along in comparison to Seasons 1 and 2 which were rock solid.)

It was a great series nonetheless. As a writer, the character development and the evolutionary change the viewer witnesses in Walter White over the course of 62 episodes is just jaw-dropping in magnitude. Comparing the Walt in Episode 1 to the Walt in Episode 64 is impossible. Two extremes of the spectrum. That caliber of writing definitely makes this series the best thing I've ever seen on programmed television. Sure, it's a pop-culture sensation and a landmark "game-changer" production for our time with all these relentless "trends" in programmed television; but it's just not a "life-changer".

I now await to see how funny the "Better Call Saul!" spin-off turns out to be.


----------



## RedSkull

I picked up from where i left off 3 years ago recently and found an hilarious picture of Hank related to when he find out and realize Walter is Heisenberg. 











hahaha


----------

